#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-12
<erik_1984> Hallo
<OerHeks> hallo erik_1984
<erik_1984> Waar kun je ook alweer de kanelen vinden van Ubuntu-nl ?
<OerHeks> kom je via webchat binnen, of een applicatie ?
<erik_1984> applicatie (irssi)
<jawud> Hey JanC,  ben je daar?
<OerHeks> irssi ken ik niet zo goed, ik ga even zoeken voor je, misschien dat iemand het zo kan zeggen ...
<MonkeyDust> ik gebruik irssi
<erik_1984> Heeft irc niet een standaard commando daarvoor of is dat per client verschillend?
<MonkeyDust> wassup?
<erik_1984> Ik wilde weten hoe je een overzicht kan krijgen van de kanalen van Ubuntu-nl
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-nl IS een kanaal
<OerHeks> je bedoelt de lijst van Freenode, denk ik
<MonkeyDust> erik_1984: probeer /list -Y maar dat geeft een zéér lange lijst
<erik_1984> Oh ja dan krijg je zeker alle Freenode kanalen, ja dat zijn er veel :P
<MonkeyDust> wat zoek je?
<erik_1984> Ubuntu-nl heeft toch meerdere kanalen of alleen deze?
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<erik_1984> Ah dit is dus eigenlijk voor support
<MonkeyDust> dit is voor technische vragen, offtopic is voor papperlepap
<jawud> Dames & Heren, ik heb een voorstel geschreven om het donatie systeem van ubuntu aan te passen. Hier is het te vinden: http://erikonthe.net/dump/uFUND.html. Nu wil graag weten wat jullie er van vinden en naar welke mailinglist ik het moet sturen. Ik dacht eigenlijk aan ubuntu_website. Graag hoor ik jullie advies
<jawud> ow het is best een lange tekst
<MonkeyDust> jawud: probeer eens in #ops
<jawud> #ops?
<MonkeyDust> operators
<jawud> maar dat is van freenode? wat hebben die ermee te maken?
<jawud> #ops = #freenode
<OerHeks> jawud post dit op ubuntu forum ?
<MonkeyDust> of kom op #ubuntu
<oCean> Er is #ubuntu-ops, maar dat is alleen voor IRC zaken, en ik zie niet in dat de IRC Ops hier iets mee te maken hebben
<oCean> En ga het aub niet in #ubuntu posten
<oCean> #ubuntu-offtopic is een optie natuurlijk
<MonkeyDust> oCean: ik ging voorstellen om daar te informeren
<jawud> ehm wat is er eigenlijk mis met dit kanaal? behalve dat misschien niemand er in geïnteresseerd is :)
<OerHeks> jawud ideeën zijn welkom, doch het beste is op dit op het forum te plakken, zo bereik je de grote groep. > http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/
<oCean> omdat je peer groep hier wel heel klein is
<oCean> er is trouwens in het verleden vaker geprobeerd om mensen te laten betalen voor OSS
<oCean> da's nooit een succes geworden
<jawud> ik plaats het wel even op het NL forum.  Ik wilde het even aan een klein groepje mensen voorleggen voordat ik het een mailinglists oid op knal
<jawud> oCean: interessant, heb je daar mee info over? of doel je op RedHat/Suse die ooit dozen in de winkels hadden liggen
<oCean> hah, nee die dozen die kocht ik ook. Ik kan ff naam van het project niet herinneren..
<oCean> laat je dat overigens er niet van weerhouden om toch je voorstel te doen. Kan je het niet op brainstorm kwijt?
<OerHeks> een donatie site, met info en directe linken naar de projecten, zou een simplex idee zijn ( als dat al niet bestaat )
<jawud> ja dat heb ik ook al overwogen
<JanC> jawud: helemaal *democratisch* is het natuurlijk niet als mensen die betalen bepalen welke projecten uitgevoerd worden  ;)
<JanC> vergeet niet, 10 € is voor sommige mensen een weekloon of zo
<jawud> true, zeker niet aangezien ik ook voorstel iemand een shortlist samenstelt in lijn met de visie van ubuntu
<jawud> is ook waar, denk dat ik daar mensen mee beledig? met dat voorbeeld?
<JanC> beledigen is een beetje sterk uitgedrukt, maar ik kan me inbeelden dat het problemen *kan* geven
<JanC> er moet dus wel ergens een correctie daarvoor gebeuren
<jawud> ik noem het wel gewoon een klein bedrag
<jawud> dan is het altijd goed
<jawud> maar voor zover je weet is er nog niet zoiets geprobeerd?
<JanC> jawud: er is ook het probleem met continuïteit en zo, als die developer alleen wil werken voor geld, moet je dan blijven betalen?
<JanC> JanC: dergelijke dingen zijn zeker al meerdere keren besproken
<JanC> jawud: *
<JanC> niet exact hetzelfde voorstel uiteraard, maar gelijkaardige
<JanC> en er zijn buiten Ubuntu wel enkele dergelijke initiatieven
<jawud> ja die heb ik wel gevonden
<jawud> maar binnen ubuntu niet
<JanC> je kan ze ook voor Ubuntu gebruiken natuurlijk
<jawud> true, maar echt een succes lijkt dat niet te zijn
<JanC> jawud: waarom zou het binnen Ubuntu dan wel werken?
<JanC> anders gezegd: wat is het verschil?
<JanC> jawud: oh, en die 6-maanden cadans staat momenteel juist ter discussie  ;)
<jawud> ehm daarvoor kan ik je het beste verwijzen naar het voorstel. Verschil is bijv. dat Ubuntu Brainstorm ideas kunnen worden gepromoveert tot uFUND project. Verschil is dat het Canonical devs zijn en niet totaal onbekende figuren.
<JanC> de Canonical devs zijn nu al totaal overwerkt...
<jawud> verschil is dat brainstorm al een community ( en ubuntu zeker ) terwijl al die sites heel klein zijn
<jawud> ik geloof dat dat soort details uitmaken
<JanC> minstens één van die sites is niet zo klein (wordt niet alleen voor open source gebruikt)
<JanC> maar goed, de koppeling met Ubuntu Brainstorm kan nuttig zijn  ☺
<jawud> met canonical devs bedoel ik dat de devs gehuurd worden door Canonical. Hoeven devs te zijn die er nu al werken. Canonical zou dus wel wat risico op zich nemen.
<jawud> Al die andere sites hebben een enorme hoeveelheid ruis, andere projecten ed. Ze zijn niet gemaakt voor Ubuntu projecten. Dat kan het verschil maken
<jawud> als Ubuntu overgaat op een maandelijks release schema dan zal dat kleine aspect aangepast moeten worden. Belangrijkst van dat puntje is dat het resultaat vrij snel voor de donateur zichtbaar moet zijn
<jawud> bedankt voor je feedback
<jawud> laat ik het anders vragen: zou jij bereid zijn geld te doneren?
<OerHeks> gelezen ja, maandelijkse release, ik haak dan af.
<JanC> "payment overhead" hoeft binnen de eurozone natuurlijk geen probleem te zijn
<jawud> volgens mij moet het met paypal ook wel goed werken
<JanC> OerHeks: het voorstel van Scott had nog altijd een LTS natuurlijk
<JanC> ik gebruik geen paypal uit principe
<jawud> is dat de algemene gedacht van de ubuntu community?
<OerHeks> nog niet lang gelee las ik dat de halfjaarlijkse release al teveel is, voor veel gebruikers. oplossing zou rolling-release zijn.
<JanC> OerHeks: die "maandelijkse release" is zo goed als een rolling release hé
<JanC> JanC: veel mensen gebruiken paypal, maar ik verklaar iedereen die dat doet voor zot  ;)
<jawud> ... omdat?
<OerHeks> simpel, als je iets koopt, zeg je gewoon dat je het niet ontvangen hebt, en je krijgt je geld terug.
<JanC> omdat paypal een bank is die zich volledig onttrekt aan de wettelijke controle voor banken?
<JanC> en naar hun eigen goeddunken je geld kan in beslag nemen?
<JanC> waarbij ze zichzelf als enige rechter aangeduid hebben?
<jawud> klinkt als een goed systeem voor uFUND :D :D
<JanC> jawud: wist je dat paypal zo 5000 USD gestolen heeft van Xorg?
<jawud> wtf
<jawud> nee
<jawud> hoe hebben ze dat gepresteerd?
<jawud> ze = paypal
<JanC> geld van giften dat bedoeld was om developers naar de jaarlijkse Xorg conferentie over te vliegen of hotel te betalen en zo
<jawud> maar wat was hun argument om het in te houden?
<JanC> jawud: "jullie accoutn is door onze automatische detectie-systemen als een scam aangeduid" of zoiets
<MonkeyDust> in Afrika wordt het liefdadigheidsgeld gebruikt om mensen om te kopen, om iets gedaan te krijgen (aldus cynische geruchten)
<jawud> JanC: daar moet toch bezwaar tegen te maken zijn? Ik vind het ook vreemd dat het niet op alle tech sites heeft gestaan.
<JanC> jawud: het heeft zeker op /. en zo gestaan hoor
<OerHeks> dit is van een aantal jaren geleden, toch ?
<JanC> OerHeks: idd.
<jawud> ik kan het bercith zo snel niet vinden, wel een reactie waarin het staat
<JanC> http://www.paypalsucks.com/ heeft trouwens lange waslijsten met gelijkaardige verhalen
<jawud> er zal vast wel een andere infrastructuur zijn die donaties makkelijk maakt
<jawud> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/algemeen-42/voorstel-voor-ubuntu-donaties/new/#new << het staat er op
<jawud> ik ben even rebooten
<JanC> ook een leuke: http://www.advogato.org/person/cinamod/diary/162.html  :P
<Parsec300> Avond dames, heren...heb al een tijdje een probleempje m'n 10.04 te updaten. Krijg steeds de volgende errors http://pastebin.com/90wjY8z7
<Parsec300> Iemand een idee?
<Parsec300> Het is overigens de server-versie
<Jeeves_> Je bedoelt die locale meldingen?
<Parsec300> Ja en dat sabnzbdplus niet wordt ge-update
<Jeeves_> Dat doet ie wel
<Jeeves_> Alleen is ie niet geconfigureerd in /etc/default sabnzbdplus
<Parsec300> Maar hij zegt ook aborting
<Parsec300> Maar is het erg dat die locale niet gezet is?
<Parsec300> Heb ook vaak een gekke melding als ik tab-completion doe. Dan komt er soms een hele zin te staan met een error
<JanC> je hebt een locale gezet, maar blijkbaar is die niet aanwezig  ;)
<JanC> en die aborting is een foutmelding van de service, dat die niet gaat opstarten zolang die niet geconfigureerd is
<Parsec300> Ok
<JanC> Parsec300: wat zegt "locale -a"
<Parsec300> C
<Parsec300> en_US.utf8
<Parsec300> POSIX
<JanC> hm, is de locale niet case-sensitive?
<Parsec300> Geen idee. Ik heb niets aangepast
<JanC> ik gok dat LANG op en_US.utf-8 moet staan
<Parsec300> Maar is dat niet al het geval?
<OerHeks> of en_US.UTF-8 ?
<JanC> hm, volgens mij mag het geen verschil maken
<CasW> Ik dacht wel dat hoofdletters de "officiële" schrijfwijze was.
<CasW> En het maakt iig niet altijd geen verschil.
<JanC> heb hier ook beide door elkaar lijkt me
<JanC> ik weet niet meer precies waar die foutmelding van Perl door komt, maar heb die ook ooit nog gezien
<JanC> nu ja, is meer een waarschuwing eigenlijk
<Parsec300> Ik zie in de manpage ook geen 'LANG' staan
<Parsec300> Als ik locale -a doe op m'n Mac, krijg ik een hele waslijst
<Parsec300> Op m'n Ubuntu-server alleen die 3 dingetjes
<JanC> ja, Ubuntu stelt standaard alleen de locales in die je geselecteerd hebt
<JanC> als je het 'locale' package herconfigureert kan je dat instellen vziwµ
<Xano> Ik heb Ubuntu 11.4 draaien, maar de de netwerkverbinding is erg instabiel. Ik kom er vanaf mijn hoofdbak vaak niet of na diverse malen proberen in met SSH of VNC. Ook Synergy heeft last van een slechte verbinding
<Xano> De andere computers op het netwerk, waaronder mijn hoofdbak, die naast de Ubuntu box en net zo ver van de routeer af staat, hebben geen wifi-problemen
<Xano> Wat zijn de gebruikelijke debuggingstappen?
<Parsec300> In ieder geval bedankt voor de hulp
<Parsec300> C
<Parsec300> en_US.utf8
<Xano> *router zelfs
<Parsec300> Oeps...sorry
<JanC> Xano: klinkt als een probleem met de driver voor de WiFi-chip
<jawud> Hallo
<jawud> Zomaar uit interesse: zouden jullie bereid zijn een klein bedrag (€5/10) te doneren om een bepaalde feature in Ubuntu te krijgen???
<OerHeks> nee
<OerHeks> open source is open, vrij, gratis.
<Xano> JanC: Ubuntu stock driver. Nog optics, be halve kijken of de fabricant nog jets heeft
<Xano> OerHeks: Open, vrij, maar niet per se gratis
<Xano> OerHeks: En daarnaast is geld een grote motivatie. Er moet bij mensen toch brood op de plank komen
<Xano> Wtf, Lion, zit niet zo te spellchecken!
<OerHeks> als je met die feature geld verdient, dan zou ik wel een donatie vragen.
<JanC> eh, ik heb mogelijk dinen gemist na m'n vraag
<JanC> maar maakt niet echt uit welke driver je gebruikt, lijkt me dat er een probleem is met de gebruikte driver in combinatie met je WiFi chips
<JanC> WiFi bestaat meestal uit 2 chips of 2 chip-cores: één voor de logica van het WiFi-protocol & één die de "radio" (zender/ontvanger) implementeert
<Xano> OerHeks: Punt is dat ik heel veel devs zie die gratis open source-werk doen, maar dat vrijwillige werk gaat naast de job, waardoor er minder tijd en motivatie is
<JanC> elk heeft eigenlijk z'n eigen driver
<Xano> OerHeks: Vandaar dat chip-ins voor populaire projecten ook best werken
<jawud> Xano: jou zou dus wel bereid zijn te doneren?
<Xano> jawud: Hangt natuurlijk van de feature af
<OerHeks> doneren op voorhand ?
<Xano> jawud: En aan mijn eigen inzet
<JanC> een simpel voorbeeld van wat er fout kan gaan is dat de sterkte van het radio-signaal verkeerd ingesteld wordt  ;)
<jawud> wat zou je minimum of maximum zijn
<Xano> jawud: Als ik er zelf al 20 uur per week in steek, vrijwillig, waarom nog extra betalen?
<Xano> jawud: Het is een kosten/batenplaatje
<OerHeks> ik zie dan meer in een project als humblebee, vrije donatie, al doe je 4 cent
<Xano> jawud: Haal ik ergens voornamelijk winst uit, dan wil ik best wat doneren. Als student heb ik minder te besteden dan iemand met een full-time baan, maar iets dat ik dagelijks veel gebruik is me best enkele tientjes waard
<Xano> OerHeks: Is dat niet ook een soort chip-in?
<jawud> VOor wat voor features zou je willen betalen?
<JanC> lijkt me ook afhankelijk van wat je er mee wint; een bedrijf dat bepaalde hardware wil gebruiken zal best wel wat geld over hebben voor een goede driver ervoor  ☺
<OerHeks> hmm ja, ik denk als particulier gebruiker, als bedrijf is het anders, die verdient er geld mee.,
<Xano> JanC: over dat radiosignaal, hoe/waar test ik dat?
<JanC> wel, gebruiker ook soms
<JanC> Xano: geen idee, dat verschilt sowieso per driver
<Xano> JanC: Google dus. Thanks iig :)
<JanC> wel, sommige fabrikanten verwisselen ook meer dan andere tussen meerdere combinaties etc.
<OerHeks> Xano, draaien beide pc's op dezelfde snelheid, 54 mbit ?
<JanC> Xano: als het een broadcom chip is, dan kan je mogelijk een alternatieve driver proberen
<Xano> JanC: ralink, zo uit mijn hoofd
<JanC> *urgh*
<JanC> good luck  :P
<Xano> OerHeks: Alles op 54mbit ivm oudere apparatuur op het netwerk
<Xano> brb, router reset, die loopt ook te bokken
<OerHeks> oke, dan is het niet dat probleem, mix 54 en N
<JanC> mijn ervaringen met ralink zijn dat je bijgelovig wordt als je die gebruikt
<JanC> de kans dat die dingen goed werken stijgen naargelang je een goede voodoo-priester(es) vindt
<JanC> misschien helpt een klavertje-vier ook
<OerHeks> ik weet geen Ralink-Spell :-D
<JanC> een andere logica tussen werken en niet-werken heb ik alleszins nog niet gevonden  ;)
<OerHeks> heb je ook al geklooit met de stand van de antenne's ?
<JanC> OerHeks: welke stand van antenne's?
<Xano_> JanC: lol?
<JanC> meeste ralinks zitten in laptops
<OerHeks> ah, dan zit de antenne meestal bij het scherm, laptop een 1/4 draaien ?
<OerHeks> of 1 pc heeft een sterkere zender instelling ..
<JanC> OerHeks: dat helpt nogal weinig tegen kernel panics  ;)
<JanC> ik heb die dingen zien kernel panic'en de enige dag en perfect werken de volgende dag, zonder enige hardware-aanpassing  ;)
<JanC> dat was wel enige jaren geleden, maar goed  ☺
<Xano> JanC: itx-bordje met integrated wifi
<JanC> (zonder enige hardware- of software-aanpassing dus)
<JanC> Xano: ik denk dat google voor de specifieke ralink chip + "ubuntu" misschien wat tips kan geven waar te zoeken
<JanC> oh ja, eventueel google naar de PCI-ID
<JanC> van de wifi bedoel ik
<Xano> JanC: bedankt voor de tip
<Xano> genoteerd, van de week eens mee bezig
<JanC> Xano: oh, en zorg dat je recente info over Ubuntu + die chip gebruikt (oude info is bijna zeker outdated)
<Xano> Ja klopt, ben al eens tegen die muur gebotst
<JanC> zijn hier toevallig nog mensen uit Oost-Vlaanderen (of meer bepaald die volgende zondag in Gent kunnen helpen)?  ☺
<JanC> eh, binnen 2 weken
<JanC> of nee, toch volgende zondag
<OerHeks> 25e ?
<JanC> 18e
<JanC> in Gent
<JanC> 25e hier in Brugge
<JanC> maar daarvoor hebben we al vrijwilligers (meer kan natuurlijk geen kwaad, maar is minder dringend ;) )
<OerHeks> nee, 18e zal me niet lukken :(
<hansw> alsof het naast de deur is :-)
<OerHeks> lijkt me wel leuk, gent.
<OerHeks> maar dan staat mijn bankrekening nog in een herfstkleur
<MonkeyDust> helpen met?
<OerHeks> windows installaties wissen, ubuntu erop knallen
<MonkeyDust> een bedrijf of particulieren?
<OerHeks> deze > http://www.dipro.be/benl/micro_mega_market
<OerHeks> of zit ik mis ?
<MonkeyDust> ah, Antwerp Expo, dat is hier om de hoek
<MonkeyDust> de 27e
<erkan^> ga je JanC helpen, MonkeyDust ?
<JanC> MonkeyDust: als je kan helpen op 27/11, laat dat dan even weten op de ubuntu-be ML  ☺
<CyberGabber> **/part
#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-13
<CasW> Goed, ik heb net Python bindings voor QtOpenGl  geïnstalleerd, maar hij kan ze nog steeds niet vinden...
<CasW> Ah, wacht, het lijkt dat ik een pakket over het hoofd gezien heb...
<CasW> Nope, lukt nog steeds niet...
<CasW> Maar nu we, denk ik
<alex-> Wie kan me helpen met mijn pc?
<alex-> weet niet meer wie me erbij geholpen had
<CasW> Wat is het probleem?
<alex-> hij reset automatisch :(
<CasW> En dat is niet omdat hij te heet wordt of zo?
<alex-> nee
<alex-> 28 graden noem ik niet bepaald warm
<alex-> idle
<alex-> en onder beetje load wordt hij 32
<alex-> maximaal 40 graden
<CasW> Wat voor pc is het? Desktop? Laptop?
<alex-> Desktop pentium D
<trijntje> alex-: alleen onder linux of ook onder windows? Heb je memcheck uitgevoerd?
<alex-> onder linux en onder windos
<alex-> windows *
<alex-> heb memcheck gedaan
<alex-> geen fouten
<alex-> ram eerst geupgrade van 512 naar 1 gb (de 1 gb module is getest met memtest)
<alex-> hardeschijf vervangen
<alex-> videokaart eruit
<alex-> en onboard videokaart gebruikt
<alex-> andere psu erin
<alex-> IDE kabels naar/van hdd en cd speler toe vervangen
<alex-> Het enige dat ik nog niet getest heb is mobo vervangen, cpu vervangen, en of hij reset op live cd.
<alex-> Ohja, en de CPU nog niet onder volle load getest
<alex-> iemand een suggestie hoe ik dat kan doen?
<CasW> Hardeschijf getest?
<alex-> nee
<alex-> maar wel vervangen
<CasW> Oké
<alex-> enige suggestie?
<CasW> Inderdaad CPU testen
<alex-> Ohja, met de live cd erin pakt hij na een tijdje de cd niet meer
<mvn071> kapotte voeding? evt lekkende elco's ?
<CasW> Daar zitten wel benchmarks voor in het softwarecentrum, dacht ik
<alex-> Hij kan het software center niet starten
<alex-> input/output error
<alex-> mvn071: voeding is al vervangen, maar heb niet kunnen testen (te weinig kabeltjes) heb nu de oude er weer in
<CasW> Dan haal je het ergens anders vandaan, dpkg -i [file.deb] om te installeren, of je doet het onder Windows
<alex-> Nah, ik kan wel reboot doen op ubuntu
<alex-> Maar toch raar
<CasW> Je hebt dus de voeding erin gedaan en toen weer eruit?
<CasW> Zonder te testen?
<alex-> voeding erin
<alex-> en toen geboot vanaf de live cd
<alex-> gpu getest
<alex-> maar geen uitgebreide installatie met cpu stresstest (voeding had 4 pinnetjes te weinig bij de aansluiting op het moederbord)
<jpjacobs> alex-: klinkt als ofwel een rotte voeding ofwel problemen met je mb
<CasW> Ik zou inderdaad ook zeggen een rotte voeding
<alex-> Dat dacht ik ook
<alex-> Maar hij is nog niet gereset op die voeding
<Xano> Ik heb gisteren de tip van JanC gekregen om het PCI ID van mijn wifi card te zoeken. Deze zit in een mini-PCIE slot en verschijnt volgens mij daarom niet in de lijst van lspci. Ik zie wel drie PCI bridges in de lijst, waarvan twee PCIE ports. Ik neem aan dat in één van die twee de wifi card zit. Hoe kan ik van die specifieke device de PCI ID achterhalen?
<jpjacobs> Xano: ik zou eens kijken in sudo lshw|less of je hem daartussen ziet staan
<Xano> jpjacobs: Krijg een lading witruimte met twee regels. De eerste regel lijkt me inderdaad een aantal verbindingen te bevatten, maar van de tweede regel kan ik weinig maken
<Xano> Sowieso niets dat verwijst naar pci(e) of netwerk, voor zover ik snap wat er staat
<JanC> Xano: je gebruikt de "-n" of "-nn" optie?
<Xano> JanC: Nee, precies het commando dat jij gaf
<JanC> ik gaf geen commando?
<Xano> euh, dat jpjacobs gaf
<JanC> bij lspci bedoel ik dus
<Xano> JanC: Jij bedoelt bij lspci?
<Xano> juist
<Xano> mom
<JanC> anders toont het de PCI-IDs niet
<Xano> JanC: ah right
<Xano> maar aangezien ik de kaart toch al niet kan vinden, heb ik de PCI ID ook nog niet
<JanC> -n toont alleen de nummers, -nn toont nummers + tekst
<Xano> JanC: weet ik
<Xano> Dat legde ik net uit, er staat een waslijst met apparatuur, maar behalve ethernet niets over netwerk. Nou zit de wifikaart volgens mij vast in een PCIE slot, dus dat zou kunnen kloppen
<Xano> Ik zie twee PCIE ports staan, en ik verwacht dat de wifikaart in één van die twee zit
<JanC> Xano: zoals jpjacobs zei zou lshw die toch wel ergens moeten tonen
<Xano> JanC: oh, geheid dat lshw het toont, maar ik snap de output niet
<Xano> hooooo
<Xano> zoveel witregels dat het niet in de viewport paste volgens mij
<Xano> oh nee
<Xano> Hmmz. Zelfde commando, nu doet-ie het wel
<JanC> Xano: kijk eens of die niet bij lsusb er tussen staat?
<Xano> JanC: nu de lijst van lshw aan het doorlopen
<JanC> een "PCI Express Mini Card" kan namelijk zowel PCI als USB zijn
<Xano> JanC: hoppa. ASUSTek blabla 802.1n Network Adapter
<JanC> bij USB?
<Xano> JanC: yup
<Xano> vendor/device IDs, zijn die alfanumeriek?
<JanC> right, dat zal goedkoper zijn  :P
<JanC> iets ind e aard van "046d:c062"
<JanC> voor de ":" is de vendor
<Xano> Weinig info te vinden op de betreffende ID (0b05:179c)
<Xano> Behalve dan dat de device inderdaad van ASUS is
<alex-> Wie kan me een beetje helpen met déja dup backup tool?
<alex-> http://cloud.addictivetips.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Backup_thumb5.png              hier zie je backup-location, is dit de locatie waar hij de backup opslaat, of de locatie die hij gaat backuppen?
<erik1984> alex: dat is waar de backups worden geplaatst
<alex-> ah
<alex-> thx
<K-4U> Ik ga vloeken in de kerk hier.. Ik zoek iemand die mij kan helpen met een Laserjet 1005 printer via cups op windows.. **zoekt dekking**
<alex-> via cups op widows?
<alex-> via cups op windows?
<K-4U> Nou, ik heb hem op mijn server zitten via cups. Maar nu moet ik met win7 uitprinten.
<alex-> ah
<alex-> dan installeer je gewoon op win7 drivers toch?
<K-4U> Deze printer heeft _geen_ drivers meer voor windows 7, maar is er een manier om dit alsnog werkend te krijgen?
<alex-> en zeg je ipv usb geef je het ip adres op
<K-4U> geen windows 7 drivers dus ;)
<alex-> dan gaat het wss niet
<alex-> maar weet niet heel zeker
<erik1984> Heb je putty of iets dergelijks?
<K-4U> was die vraag aan mij erik?
<erik1984> Ja
<K-4U> Jazeker! Hoe kan je anders een linux server administreren? ;)
<alex-> K-4U: gui
<alex-> K-4U: eBox
<erik1984> Kun je dan niet via de commandline printen? Dus eerst printen naar bestand en dan het lpt commando gebruiken op de server
<alex-> Wat dan nog handiger is
<alex-> Is een Samba share
<JanC> je zou op Windows naar een PDF kunnen printen
<alex-> Die je gebruikt voor printen
<K-4U> erik: voor mij zal dat vast en zeker mogelijk zijn, maar het is voor mijn vader nodig
<K-4U> alex-: geen optie, drivers benodigd
<alex-> Drivers om naar een bestand te printen?
<JanC> alex-: tuurlijk
<K-4U> alex-: dat heeft voorheen namelijk altijd gewerkt
<alex-> als ik op Windows 7 druk op afdrukken, dan krijg ik een menu of ik wil afdrukken naar bestand
<alex-> En dan doe je dat, en dan krijg je een mooi .pdf bestandje
<JanC> alex-: PDF?
<alex-> Ja
<alex-> Of iets anders
<K-4U> alex-: Nee, dat is echt geen optie, Mijn vader moet het ook nog kunnen begrijpen, en hij vind het af en toe al moeilijk om bij windows zn weg te vinden...
<JanC> CUPS gebruikt intern PDF, maar zou me verwonderen als Windows dat deed  :P
<alex-> JanC: je kunt printen naar bestand
<OerHeks> windows die geen HP driver heeft ?
<alex-> en dan zet je de standaard map daarvoor naar de samba share
<JanC> alex-: "bestand" kan vanalles zijn...
<alex-> ja
<K-4U> OerHeks: Jawel, het gaat hier om de HP Laserjet 1005, Google maar eens. Half internet zeurt erover bij HP en M$
<JanC> K-4U: mja, en dan zeurt iedereen dat linux niet genoeg hardware-support heeft  ;-)
<K-4U> JanC: Nou, daar hoor je mij nooit over
<JanC> ik vrees dat het enige wat zal werken is om naar een PDF te printen, en die dan op één of andere manier op de server te printen
<K-4U> Hmm, dus een soortement script maken dat een folder monitort?
<alex-> Ja, en dan naar PDF printen, en die opslaan op de Samba share
<JanC> en die nieuwe bestanden print & daarna verwijdert of zo
<alex-> (of bewaart, mocht je ze nog nodig hebben)
<alex-> is het mogelijk om XFS of ZFS te gebruiken in Ubuntu?
<JanC> alex-: ja
<OerHeks> deze niks ?? ><>>>> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&os=4063&product=3435676
<K-4U> OerHeks: das de P1005, de grote tegenhanger, die driver werkt niet
<JanC> K-4U: ondersteunt die printer PostScript?
<OerHeks> ai
<alex-> JanC: hoe?
<K-4U> JanC: Hoe kom ik daarachter?
<JanC> K-4U: dat staat normaal in de specs?
<K-4U> JanC: Deze printer is al enkele jaren oud.. poeh :P Maar waar wil je naartoe?
<JanC> alex-: XFS zit gewoon in de kernel
<JanC> K-4U: *als* die PostScript ondersteunt werkt een generieke PostScript driver wel gewoon
<JanC> K-4U: maar ik vrees er voor  ;)
<alex-> Is XFS beter dan ext?
<OerHeks> dat model ken ik wel, lukt de server 2003 driver niet ?
<JanC> alex-: alleen voor bepaalde specifieke taken lijkt me
<K-4U> JanC: OerHeks: Ik ga het eens proberen
<alex-> hoezo?
<JanC> alex-: en ZFS kan via FUSE of via een speciale kernel patch
<JanC> alex-: XFS is goed in grote bestanden die vooral lineair gelezen/geschreven worden
<JanC> alex-: het is ontworpen door Silicon Graphics voor hun videobewerking-systemen...
<alex-> Hmm
<alex-> Nja, ik wil zoiets als wat FreeDSB heeft met hun ZFS
<JanC> dus is het goed in grote (voro die tijd zelfs gigantische) bestanden
<alex-> werkt imo beter dan ext4
<JanC> hangt er van af waarvoor
<alex-> idk
<JanC> ext4 is waarschijnlijk een stuk sneller dan ZFS  :P
<alex-> hoezo?
<JanC> omdat het simpeler is
<StefandeVries> ZFS vertrouwt ook een stuk meer op het werkgeheugen van de machine
<JanC> al zal het ook wel afhangen van het type workload
<MonkeyDust> JanC: voor 27/11 in Antwerp Expo, moet ik mijn naam ergens zetten?
<JanC> en de gebruikte mogelijkheden van ZFS dan wel ext4, etc.
<alex-> Weinig ram, weinig gebruik
<alex-> Eigenlijk idle homeserver/nas
<alex-> Tenzij ik ga streamen
<JanC> MonkeyDust: er is blijkbaar nog geen pagina daarvoor, maar laat zeker weten op de mailign list (en volg die naar die periode toe)
<K-4U> Server 2003 werkt ook niet..
<K-4U> Postscript zoek ik nog een driver voor
<OerHeks> dit kan je ook nog proberen, UPD universal printer driver >> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?&objectID=c01796859&lang=en&cc=us
<OerHeks> maar dat zou iemand ook al gevonden moeten hebben ....
<K-4U> OerHeks: ja, die hebben we al geprobeerd, Maar misschien niet voldoende, nu nog eens proberen ;)
<alex-> Ehm, hoe connect ik vanuit ubuntu server naar m'n router?
<StefandeVries> 'ZFS is geschreven voor recente hardware. Minimaal 256 MB geheugen is benodigd en 1 GB is aangeraden. Op oudere hardware zal het teveel overhead geven en geheugen kosten.'
<MonkeyDust> met het ip adres van je router
<viezerd> StefandeVries: maak daar maar 4GB van (aangeraden)
<StefandeVries> Daarom vind ik ZFS dus niet geschikt voor oude desktop of eender welke desktop als het werkbaar en redelijk moet blijven.
<alex-> Hmm
<alex-> Ja, maar voor een thuisserver
<alex-> MonkeyDust: hoe doe ik dit ?
<viezerd> ZFS is ook niet voor ouwe desktops, maar voor geavanceerde, 64 bits servers
<MonkeyDust> alex-: in je browser moet je het ip adres van je router ingeven als adres
<alex-> koppelen aan netwerk bedoelde ik meer
<alex-> dus aan wifi netwerk koppelen
<alex-> en wachtwoord invoeren
<alex-> via command line interface
<MonkeyDust> ah, met iwconfig
<K-4U> auw, server via wifi? :P
<MonkeyDust> alex-: gebruik voor een server lieve een kabel, dat is sneller en stabieler en veiliger
<MonkeyDust> liever*
<alex-> heb geen kabel in me kamer....
<MonkeyDust> kost weinig geld
<MonkeyDust> kun je per lopende meter kopen
<alex-> aanleggen is vooral het probleem
<K-4U> Ik zou ze per liggende meter kopen.. als je netwerkkabel gaat lopen heb je een probleem
<alex-> lol
<K-4U> Anyway, ik heb nu de PS drivers van HP geinstalleerd, maar die vraagt mij naar een UNC pad?
<K-4U> Ook de UPNP service geeft mijn printer niet weer
<OerHeks> staat er niks onder aan de pagina aan tips ?
<alex-> 20 meter cat6 kabel kost 12 euro (exl verzendkosten) MonkeyDust
<alex-> maar aanleggen is het grootste probleem
<K-4U> OerHeks: Dat artikel gaat over een printer op USB
<K-4U> Weet iemand misschien iets om cups via UPNP te laten werken?
<alex-> Hoe kan ik m'n server op wifi aansluiten
<alex-> ?
<viezerd> alex-: wpa_supplicant
<JanC> alex-: dat lijkt me een dure kabel?  ☺
<alex-> JanC: hoezo?
<alex-> hoe scroll ik naar boven viezerd ?
<alex-> in de terminal
 * JanC raapt gratis UTP kabel op na FOSDEM   :P
<JanC> wel geen cat6, maar goed  ;)
<alex-> wat is FOSDEM?
<JanC> alex-: fosdem.org (open source conferentie in Brussel)
<JanC> als ze opruimen achteraf mag iedereen die dat wil de gebruikte netwerkkabels meenemen
<JanC> honderden meters cat5e  ☺
<MonkeyDust> was bij ons op het werk ook eens, hele dozen vol kabels
<alex-> lol
<alex-> dat wil ik ook wel :P
<JanC> alex-: moet je wel zelf nog de stekkers er op krimpen natuurlijk
<K-4U> JanC: Niet dat dat nou zoveel werk is?
<K-4U> Overigens, hier is geen enkele poging gelukt om de printer aan de praat te krijgen :( Ik wil jullie in iedergeval bedanken voor de hulp. Misschien dat ik later iets kan vertellen hierover. Ik stop iig niet met zoeken!
<JanC> K-4U: niet zo veel werk, je hebt wel de juiste tang nodig, en als je die niet uit het hoofd weet een lijstje met de juiste volgorde van de draadjes
<OerHeks> bij de Gamma, utp tang en een zooi dopjes voor 9 euro
<MonkeyDust> en vaste vingers en een scherp oog
<JanC> wist niet dat ze dat bij de Gamma ook hebben  :P
<OerHeks> een goeie prof. kost 40 euro
<MonkeyDust> een hamertjeeeu en een zaagskeeeu hebben ze wel bij de Gamma :p
<OerHeks> ik heb dus een simpele goedkope, ik gebruik hem niet zo vaak
<alex-> cat5e is ook goed
<alex-> het probleem is duss
<alex-> dus *
<alex-> ik heb 1 usb wifi adapter
<alex-> en een laptop
<alex-> en ik wil 4 pc's en me laptop aan hebben
<alex-> dus ik dacht: switch in me kamer
<alex-> kabel van me kamer naar de meterkast naar de router
<OerHeks> in jouw geval, zou ik voor Devolo kiezen, alex- , netwerk via stopcontact
<alex-> is meestal erg sloom
<alex-> bij een maat van me dan :P
<alex-> 5 mbps in z'n kamer
<alex-> 80 mbps direct op de router
<alex-> megabit
<OerHeks> tja, 5 pc's is ook een beetje onzin dan
<alex-> Wat bedoel je
<TheLastProject> Waarom vraagt Kubuntu meerdere keren om een keyring elke keer als ik Rhythmbox start? >_>
<JanC> TheLastProject: UbuntuOne misschien (voor U1MS)?
<TheLastProject> Had ik even geinstalleerd en toen weer verwijderend, misschien is er iets achtergebleven =/
<TheLastProject> (Werkt volgens mij sowieso niet op KDE)
<TheLastProject> Maar goed, wat kan ik daartegen doen? =/
<OerHeks> voer je wel het goede password in ?
<TheLastProject> Als ik op cancel druk gaat het weg
<JanC> het werkte op KDE, maar IIRC is de laatste versie niet aangepast in KDE
<TheLastProject> Als ik het goede wachtwoord in voer moet ik dat nog 4 keer herhalen
<TheLastProject> Totdat ze ophouden te verschijnen =/
<OerHeks> Rhythmbox vraagd hier nooit om keyring.
<TheLastProject> Ik heb auto-login, maar dat heeft nog nooit eerder voor problemen gezorgd =/
<alex-> hoe schakel ik eth0 in ?
<JanC> met auto-login kan die je keyring niet automatisch unlocken natuurlijk
<TheLastProject> Ik snap niet waarom hij sowieso 4 keer om een keyring vraagt =/
<TheLastProject> En dat is vandaag pas begonnen
<TheLastProject> Nadat ik Ubuntu One geinstalleerd en verwijderd had
<TheLastProject> Daarvoor was het geen probleem =/
<TheLastProject> Oh kijk eens, ubuntuoneclient is nog geinstalleerd
<TheLastProject> Eens even verwijderen, misschien maakt dat wat uit
<alex-> hoe configureer ik eth0?
<alex-> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<TheLastProject> Nope, niet gefixt >_> Arg, dit is irritant...
<alex-> iemand die mij kan helpen?
 * TheLastProject weet niks over eth0 =/
<alex-> lol, ik wou bijna exit typen in een skype gesprek met iemand :p
<OerHeks> K-4U, je kan windows8 proberen > http://www.anandtech.com/show/4781/windows-8-developer-preview-for-everyone misschien zitten daar wel drivers in
<alex-> om het venster te sluiten
<alex-> ik ga het meteen downloaden :D
<alex-> (als dat lukt)
<alex-> ben altijd fan van nieuwe hardware
<alex-> nieuwe software *
<TheLastProject> When in doubt, delete
<TheLastProject> /home/ruben/.gnome2/keyrings
<TheLastProject> Map verwijderd, geen irritante keyring vragen meer
<alex-> deed ik ook :)
<alex-> wel onveilig
<alex-> mja :P
<TheLastProject> Ik ben de enige die deze PC gebruikt
<TheLastProject> Ik denk dat ik zelf wel kan beslissen hoe onveilig ik het hebben wil :P
<TheLastProject> Wachtwoord voor sudo, ok
<TheLastProject> 4 keer een wachtwoord invullen om mijn muziekspeler op te starten, nee
<alex-> :)
<StefandeVries> keyring wachtwoord wordt trouwens ook zwaar overschat.
<TheLastProject> Door ieder ander dan ik :P
<alex-> overschat?
<TheLastProject> Ik vind het nog verschrikkelijker dan UAC op Vista...
<alex-> UAC
<alex-> die heb ik er meteen uit gegooid op windows 7
<TheLastProject> +1
<TheLastProject> Maar is nog steeds minder erg
<alex-> dat was echt zo van: U wilt een map maken, weet u dit zeker?
<alex-> 'ja'
<TheLastProject> Die vraagt maar 3 bevestigingen :P
<StefandeVries> Je hebt 'm non-actief gesteld, eruit gooien kan helaas niet. :(
<alex-> weet u zeker dat u op ja klikt? dit kan ernstige gevolgen hebben
<alex-> 'ja'
<alex-> echt?
<alex-> 'ja'
<alex-> oke ik maak die map
<alex-> zo was het een beetje
<TheLastProject> "Kan map hier niet maken, toegang geweigerd."
<alex-> lol
<alex-> wel jammer dat dat in ubuntu niet kan
<TheLastProject> Dat gebeurd ook nog wel eens...
<alex-> een soort map maken in beveiligde mappen, en dat hij dan je wachtwoord vraagt
<alex-> dat zou wel goed zijn btw
<alex-> heb vista nooit gebruikt
<alex-> eerst xp
<alex-> toen 7 (had ik nodig voor een bepaald spel)
<TheLastProject> Klopt, makkelijker dan sudo dolphin *directory*
<alex-> ja
<alex-> sudo nautilus /var/www/
<alex-> :)
<TheLastProject> Of nautilus :P
<alex-> jij = kde user
<alex-> ?
<TheLastProject> Ja
<TheLastProject> GNOME en Unity waren voor mij een ramp :P
<TheLastProject> Ik kan best begrijpen dat sommigen het geweldig vinden
<TheLastProject> Maar ik gebruik het zelf liever niet =/
<OerHeks> TheLastProject, welke Kubuntu gebruik je nu, 11.10 ?
<TheLastProject> 11.10, ja
<OerHeks> owwww dan is het al een bekende bug, denk ik.
<OerHeks> . join #Ubuntu+1 voor die vraag
<TheLastProject> Nouja, opgelost :P
<TheLastProject> Ubuntu+1? o,o
<TheLastProject> Ah, UbuntuOne?
<OerHeks> ja, dat is de support channel voor de beta versies
<TheLastProject> 11.10 = Beta? o-o
<alex-> Iemand enig idee waar ik een lijst krijg van alle categorieën van linux distro's? (bijvoorbeeld voor security penetrating heb je er een paar, maar dit soort categorieën)
<RawChid> distrowatch.org
<RawChid> Oh, ik weet niet zeker of ze daar ook per categorie staan
<alex-> Ik bedoel echt gesorteerd op penetration testing, desktop usage, server usage, etc
<alex-> Het gaat de goede kant op, als ik op windows zit boot ik in virtualbox fullscreen alsnog linux :P
<lonki> alex-, met welk doel wil je dat weten, pen testing e.d.?
<alex-> Nee ik bedoel dat soort categorieén
<TheLastProject> FBI hacken :P
<alex-> dat is de enige categorie die ik ken
<TheLastProject> (Nouja, dat kan tegenwoordig elke dertien-jarige, dus dat zal het wel niet zijn)
<lonki> alex-, dat werkt niet met desktops en distro's, de basis is meestal wel veilig, het gaat erom wat mensen er mee doen
<RawChid> Backtrack alex-, wat wil je nog meer?
<alex-> RawChid: backtrack, dat hele lijstje
<alex-> nUbuntu
<alex-> dat soort dingen
<alex-> alleen dan niet van security penetration maar van desktop usage etc
<RawChid> Hm, ik kan WinXP niet meer starten. Ik heb eerst XP installed, en toen Mint. Daarna GRUB2 iets aangepast zodat Windows boven het lijstje staat.
<alex-> ik voel rsi
<alex-> in me rechter arm
<RawChid> Ik heb twee partities waarvan GRUB denkt dat het Windows is, sda1 en sda3, alleen sda3 is de goede (sda1 is recovery).
<RawChid> Als ik sda3 start krijg ik alleen een knipperende cursor te zien
<RawChid> Iemand een idee?
<alex-> verslikte me in augurkenzuur
<alex-> das niet prettig
<alex-> oeps dat moest in andere channel
<RawChid> Hm, het probleem lijkt in Windows zelf te zitten
<alex-> ((logisch))
<TheLastProject> Dat dacht ik dus ook XD
<TheLastProject> Maar ik durfde het niet te zeggen XD
<RawChid> Hehe
<alex-> achja
<alex-> dat mag toch in #ubuntu
<alex-> in andere channels wordt je meteen naar de achterdeur verwezen
<alex-> (die zijn er in windows veel)
<TheLastProject> XD
<TheLastProject> Die is goed XD
<OerHeks> gezeur over windows hoort in #Offtopic idd
<TheLastProject> We hebben een #offtopic channel?
<erik1984> #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<TheLastProject> Die voeg ik toe aan mijn autojoin-lijst, bedankt
<TheLastProject> Oeps
<lonki> hoort gezeur over windows niet gewoon op #ms ?
<JanC> vragen over MS Windows kunnen in ##windows
<JanC> gezeur wil niemand, lijkt me  ;)
<lonki> ms heeft dat zelfs in eula's uitgesloten
<OerHeks> sjorrie, ik wil een serieuze vraag niet bestempelen als gezeur
<viezerd> serieus gezeur ? :p
<lonki> OerHeks, jij nam het woord gezeur in de vingers :-)
<lonki> ^^
<TheLastProject> Okay, Java virusses draaien net zo goed op Linux als op Windows
<OerHeks> alleen als je wine hebt, denk ik
<TheLastProject> Een script om je muis over het hele scherm heen te gooien en te klikken heb je geen Wine voor nodig :P
<OerHeks> heb je wine geïnstalleerd ?
#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-14
<Parsec300> Heb de oplossing gevonden voor het probleem dat ik gisteren beschreef dat ik steeds een 'locale' error kreeg in bash en perl
<Parsec300> Heb een line toegevoegd in /etc/locale en toen was het weg
<peewee22> help
 * jpjacobs gooit een zwemband
<OerHeks> F1
<MonkeyDust> ik wil poort 80 in mijn router openen, maar durf niet goed, hoe (on)veilig is dit?
<OerHeks> de poort 80 openen naar een service, met een firewall op de service-pc, is wel te doen. als je een inlog-systeem op je pagina hebt, is het listiger.
<OerHeks> dan zul je een mechaniek moeten installeren, dat herhaaldelijk proberen in te loggen blokkeerd.
<OerHeks> fail2ban o.i.d.
<MonkeyDust> ik wil de website op mijn server online krijgen
<MonkeyDust> maar het IP adres moet steeds gewijzigd worden
<MonkeyDust> enkel de inkomende poort 80 is geblokkeerd, lees ik hier
<OerHeks> als je provider die blockt, omleiden naar 8080 ?
<Jeeves_> Een provider blokkeert in principe geen poort 80
<Jeeves_> MonkeyDust: Welke ip moet steeds gewijzigt worden?
<OerHeks> in België wel, bij een aantal partikulieren dsl aanbieders
<OerHeks> poort 1-1024
<MonkeyDust> met no-ip of dyndns kan hij online, totdat het IP adres gewijzigd wordt door de ISP
<MonkeyDust> maar dit heeft niets met poort 80 te maken, vermoed ik
<johansmitsNL>  I have a question about X-Forwarded-Proto within the lighttp config, can some one help me out?
<viezerd> shoot
<johansmitsNL> with in apache I check if the source was https and haproxy added the  X-Forwarded-Proto https, so I could check if the site was served in https to the client.
<johansmitsNL> but how can I check within lighttp if the  X-Forwarded-Proto is https ?
<OerHeks> ge kan hier gewoon nederlands praten, btw
<johansmitsNL> ok
<johansmitsNL> mod_extforward gebruik ik en heb ook deze  extforward.forwarder ingesteld
<johansmitsNL> is mijn vraag duidelijk?
<viezerd> je wilt haproxy als frontend -> https -> apache ?
<johansmitsNL> nee, stunnel --> haproxy --> lighttp
<johansmitsNL> tussen haproxy en lighttp is het verkeer http
<johansmitsNL> ik wil op lighttp controleren of de X-Forwarded-Proto header https is, zoniet dat doe ik een redirect naar de https variant
<johansmitsNL> met apache doe ik het zo:
<johansmitsNL> RewriteEngine On
<johansmitsNL> RewriteCond %{HTTP:X-Forwarded-Proto} !=https
<johansmitsNL> RewriteRule ^.*$ https://%{SERVER_NAME}%{REQUEST_URI} [R,L]
<johansmitsNL> alleen hoe doe ik dat met lighttp
<johansmitsNL> verbinding viel even weg, maar ben er weer
<johansmitsNL> is het duidelijk wat ik wil bereiken?
<johansmitsNL> viezerd ben je er nog?
<viezerd> zekers
<OerHeks> ik lees ook mee, maar ik weet geen antwoord :(
<johansmitsNL> hmmm, loop al 3 dagen het web af te zoeken, maar ik krijg niet gevonden hoe ik op headers kan checken met lighttp
<JanC> johansmitsNL: kan je het niet in de webapp zelf doen?
<johansmitsNL> ja, maar niet alle webapps kan ik aanpassen, en wil dit op de webserver (cluster omgeving) oplossen
<JanC> http://redmine.lighttpd.net/wiki/lighttpd/Docs:ModRedirect ?
<JanC> hm
<johansmitsNL> de redirect heb ik werkend, maar hoe controleer ik of de source https was? welke met de header X-Forwarded-Proto word meegegeven
<JanC> johansmitsNL: kan je dat niet in je proxy regelen in feite?
<johansmitsNL> nee
<johansmitsNL> in apache is het appeltje eitje maar in lighttp weet ik niet hoe ik de header variable can controleren en daar een actie op kan uitvoeren
<JanC> ik bedoel in je proxy zelf alle http-verkeer naar een service/webapp sturen die die redirect doet?
<johansmitsNL> de proxy werkt enkel als een loadbalancer en kan niet kijken welke service/webapp wel of geen ssl heeft, dat is iets wat je op de vhost van de service/webapp/webserver zelf wilt bepalen
<JanC> wel raar dat lighttpd wel kan matchen op cookies, URL-onderdelen, socket, etc., maar niet op een header...
<JanC> johansmitsNL: probeer anders eens het IRC-kanaal van lighttpd?
<johansmitsNL> zit ik inmiddels in
<johansmitsNL> dank je voor de tip
<JanC> misschien kan je die mod_magnet gebruiken
<JanC> die heeft blijkbaar toegang tot de headers
<JanC> johansmitsNL: ^^^
<johansmitsNL> JanC: heb je een voorbeeld?
<JanC> johansmitsNL: nee, ik ga enkel af op de documentatie dat het mogelijk lijkt daarmee
<johansmitsNL> ok
<JanC> in feite schrijf je dan een Lua script
<johansmitsNL> hoe kan ik lua integreren, dat is me niet helemaal duidelijk
<johansmitsNL> probleem kunnen verhelpen met een lua script, zie http://www.webhostingtalk.nl/unix-linux-bsd/170029-haproxy-en-lighttp.html#post1210002 voor het antwoord
<OerHeks> johansmitsNL, mooi
<viezerd> nice, bedankt voor het sharen ook !
<OerHeks> ik moet ook weer eens gaan prutsen met Conky & Lua ..
#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-15
<peewee22> Lekker gegitaard, vandaag?
<StefandeVries> Nou, ik heb meer met andere instrumenten.
<peewee22> Ja, foutje, verkeerde scherm, sorry!
<StefandeVries> ;)
<meandmesadfjskd> eimand weet waroom ktorrent geeft veel  " Authentication(S) to ...: failure"
<meandmesadfjskd> ?
<warddr> meandmesadfjskd, waarschijnlijk omdat je veel trackers hebt toegevoegd, en er altijd wel eentje daarvan onbereikbaar is of zo
<meandmesadfjskd> ik hebt slecht 11 connections van 1300, 4 van 9 trackers zijn "Ok"
<warddr> meandmesadfjskd, en er zijn genoeg seeders?
<meandmesadfjskd> Maar ik kright(sp?)  "Invalid response from tracker" of "Invalid data fromtracker" ook.
<meandmesadfjskd> warddr: ja
<meandmesadfjskd> Ook veel  "Timeout contacting ..."
<warddr> geen idee dan, je kan eens een ander programma proberen voor torrents,  transmission, of als je in to commandline bent rtorrent
<warddr> ik gebruik ktorrent zelf niet
<meandmesadfjskd> ok, bedankt
<meandmesadfjskd> wacht even
<meandmesadfjskd> ik zie ok veel:   UTP: established connection with [::ffff:{ip4 address}]:59259
<meandmesadfjskd> een ipv6 address, maar ipv6 is disabled
<warddr> die ::ffff:ipv4 adres is gewoon een manier van sommige programma's om ervoor te zorgen dat de opmaak van ipv4 en ipv6 hetzelfde is, dat is een gewoon v4 adres
<meandmesadfjskd> soms zeg het "Authentication(S) to IPV4 failed" en soms "Authentication(S) to IPV6 failed"
<warddr> geen idee, het interessantste lijk me om eens een ander programma te proberen, en kijken of je het probleem daar ook hebt
<meandmesadfjskd> bedankt nog een keer
#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-16
<ujjain> Ik heb m'n systeem kapotgemaakt.
<ujjain> Hij stopt ineens met beeld, nadat het logo tevoorschijkomt.
<ujjain> Hoe kan ik erachter komen wat ik verkeerd heb gedaan? Ik heb gekeken in syslog/message,s maar ik zie niet echt relevante dingen
<Snicksie> hm, heb je een videodriver geinstalleerd ujjain ?
<Snicksie> nvidea-software of ati-stuff of wat dan ook :)
<ujjain> Snicksie: Ja, heb ik.
<ujjain> mar hij lijkt echt te crashen, computer maakt geluid.
<Snicksie> hm, het is niet zo dat het probleem pas begon nadat je je drivers had geinstalleerd?
<ujjain> Het probleem is pas begonnen toen ik linux-kernel opnieuw had geinstalleerd.
<ujjain> ik heb vandaag best veel programma's geinstalleerd, aangepast.
<ujjain> en bij verwijderen modemmanager, kwam linux-kernel er ook bij, dus had die opnieuw geinstalleerd
<ujjain> na het logo van Ubuntu, komen er rode knopjes bij (hoort zo, laden enzo) dan ineens maakt computer een geluid en stopt de luide ventilator.
<Snicksie> welllicht dat er iets is fout gegaan met het herinstalleren van de kernel, ik weet het niet?
<ujjain> Ja, jammer dat ik back-in-time had geinstalleerd, maar niet geconfigureerd.
<Snicksie> heb je niet toevallig nog ergens in je grub een oudere kernel staan waarvandaan je kunt booten?
<ujjain> Nee :( heb heel recent geinstalleerd
<ujjain> heb jij enig idee wat de meestgebruikte vga driver is?
<Snicksie> voorzover ik weet is de vesa driver oid de standaard die altijd werkt :)
<ujjain> xorg-xserver-video-vesa?
<ujjain> Snicksie: heb jij een hele waslijst bij dpkg -l | grep xserver-video?
<Snicksie> ik zal even kijken :)
<Snicksie> vesa staat als het goed is standaard geinstalleerd end ergelijk :)
<Snicksie> das bij mij helemaal leeg ujjain :)
<Snicksie> xserver-xorg-video heb ik wel vrij veel staan, die zul je wel bedoelen?
<Snicksie> als je in je xorg-file de driver aanpast naar >>Driver "vesa"<< (zonder >> en <<) bij je video-part zou hij als het goed is de vesa-driver moeten gebruiken :)
<ujjain> hmm
<ujjain> ik hoop het!
<ujjain> maar er staat geen driver in mijn xorg.conf volgens mij
<ujjain> ik zit nu gelukkig in herstelmodus grafisch
<ujjain> na herinstalleren drivers, hmm, zal nu proberen amd drivers opnieuw te installeren
<ujjain> Ja, dat was het, moest driver opnieuw installeren
<Snicksie> dus het is je gelukt ujjain ? proficiat!
<ujjain> Snicksie: hehe dankje :)
<ujjain> In grafische mode opnieuw driver gedownload van amd.com, en geinstalelerd, ik denk dat het iets met de kernel module te maken had, mooi iig
<Snicksie> :)
<szal> ATI..  *shudder*
<Snicksie> ik ben overall ook niet zo'n fan van ATI inderdaad... nvidia heb ik nooit problemen mee gehad op ubuntu. :p
<wendyW> hallo allemaal
<wendyW> na dit weekend de nieuwste unbuntu best. systeem 11.04 te hebben geinstalleerd, start mijn pc niet meer normaal op. Hoe dit op te lossen?
<RawChid> Kun je vertellen wat er precies gebeurt wendyW?
<wendyW> sorry, even bij de buurvrouw geweest!
<wendyW> Na keurig installeren Ubuntu 11.04 upgrade bleek mijn pc na het herstarten een zwart scherm met witte regel codes te geven
<jpjacobs> en wat zeiden die codes?
<wendyW> p.s. lijkt iets mis de kernel. ik kan nu alleen nog opstarten met resetknop en hard op F8 drukken
<wendyW> bij F8 koos ik dan de vorige kernel!
<wendyW> Heleboel codes OK, alleen bij ACPI Daemon stond 'fail'
<MonkeyDust> acpi uitschakelen
<wendyW> MonkeyDust: in het bios moet dat?
<MonkeyDust> heb je geen opties bij het opstarten? geraak je in grub?
<wendyW> ik wil eigenlijk het liefst terug naar de vorige versie die er op stond toen ik hem kocht in aug. vorig jaar. dat was 10.04 volgens mij.
<MonkeyDust> downgraden gaat niet, opnieuw installeren wel, maar backup dan eerst je /home
<wendyW> ik zie geen menu als ik niets doe. alleen F8 geeft de mogelijkheid van eerdere versie te kiezen. staat wel iets van grub boven ja.
<MonkeyDust> zie je recovery mode?
<MonkeyDust> of herstel modus?
<wendyW> ik zie dat eigenlijk alleen bij de keuze van (eerdere) kernels. bedoel je dat?
<MonkeyDust> hmmm
<MonkeyDust> heb je een externe schijf, zodat je kunt backuppen?
<wendyW> MonkeyDust: ja die heb ik . hoezo?
<MonkeyDust> kun je met de terminal overweg? rsync is de snelste manier
<wendyW> nee niet echt. is het om /home te backuppen?
<MonkeyDust> ja
<wendyW> dat kan toch ook wel met copy?
<MonkeyDust> rsync is sneller
<MonkeyDust> sudo rsync -avz /home/path/folder1/ /home/path/folder2
<MonkeyDust> verbetering: sudo rsync -avz /home/path/folder1/ [externe schijf]
<OerHeks> jups rsync gaat vlotter :-)
<wendyW> en hoe dan weer terug?
<MonkeyDust> verbetering: sudo rsync -avz [externe schijf] /home/
<MonkeyDust> terug: sudo rsync -avz [externe schijf] /home/
<MonkeyDust> (dit is routine voor mij, soms ga ik te snel)
<wendyW> mmmm maar die laatste verbetering is hetzelfde commando als die van terug.  :p
<Selassie> Hey daar!
<MonkeyDust> wendyW: eerst "van 1 - naar 2", daarna "van 2 - naar 1"
<MonkeyDust> ha Selassie , met de rare installatie :)
<Selassie> Inderdaad!
<Selassie> Kan iemand mij misschien helpen met het reinstallen van MBR/GRUB2 op de juiste plek?
<MonkeyDust> Selassie heeft win en linux op verschillende schijven staan, linux op een externe schijf
<Selassie> Klopt, ook geeft het niet dat ik linux nu nog even niet kan runnen
<Selassie> Het gaat me er nu voornamelijk om dat windows het weer doet
<Selassie> (brb dorst)
<OerHeks> snelste manier om de MBR van je windows alleen te herstellen, is windows cd erin, booten, en bij de keuze installatie, op 'herstellen' klikken.
<MonkeyDust> over win kan ik niets zeggen
<OerHeks> voor grub is er een goede wiki > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2
<MonkeyDust> wendyW: lukt het?
<Selassie> Dat heb ik al geprobeert inderdaad, mijn windows cd bevat alleen de installatie van windows zelf
<wendyW> MonkeyDust:  ja nog niet begonnen maar ik kom er wel mee verder. bedankt. en deanderen ook.
<wendyW> tot ziens.
<Selassie> Weet iemand misschien hoe ik dit moet doen?
<Selassie> Of weet iemand hoe ik grub1/2 kan installeren op de plaats waar nu MBr is?
<OerHeks> deze manier zou moeten werken, Selassie >> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2#Herstel_Grub_2_met_een_LiveCD
<Selassie> ok dankje!
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<Selassie> OerHeks
<Selassie> Als ik bij de stap: grub-install /dev/sda ben
<Selassie> vind die /boot/grub/
<Selassie> maar vind die /boot/grub/stage1 niet
<Selassie> Kan iemand mij hiermee helpen?
<MonkeyDust> http://linuxmanpages.com/man8/grub.8.php
<Selassie> Ik snap dat nog niet helemaal haha
<MonkeyDust> grub repair is nu ook niet meteen het eenvoudigste
<Selassie> daarom vraag ik ook om hulp :$
<MonkeyDust> zeker als je een externe installatie hebt
<Selassie> maar is het niet mogelijk om grub2 te installeren op de plaats waar mbr nu is?
<MonkeyDust> geen idee en kennelijk weten ze het in #ubuntu ook niet
<Selassie> oh ok :(
<MonkeyDust> misschien is het gewoon niet mogelijk
<Selassie> dat kan inderdaad ook
<Selassie> maar er moet toch een oplossing zijn voor het niet kunnen booten? :o
<MonkeyDust> mm, maar ik ken geen windows
<Selassie> oh echt?
<MonkeyDust> xp lukt nog
<MonkeyDust> in win7 weet ik de icoontjes nog wel te vinden
<Selassie> maar ik zit nu in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> probeer eens met startupmanager
<Selassie> in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> ja
<Selassie> ik zit wel in de livecd
<Selassie> weet niet of dat daar ook is?
<MonkeyDust> sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<Selassie> oh cool
<MonkeyDust> vind je het?
<Selassie> ben nog bezig
<Selassie> ik krijg startup manager niet open o.o
<MonkeyDust> foutmelding?
<MonkeyDust> doe ctrl-F2 en dan gksudo startupmanager
<Selassie> usplash not detected
<Selassie> splashy not detected
<MonkeyDust> compleet naar de bliksem dus, klinkt al bijna als 'onherstelbaar'
<Selassie> echt?
<Selassie> grub2 detected though
<Selassie> maar wat is onherstelbaar?
<MonkeyDust> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<MonkeyDust> dit heb ik wel nog niet geprobeerd
<Selassie> al in gekeken gister
<Selassie> heb geen cdtjes meer :c
<jpjacobs> aaaaarrrggghhhh wat is die ntfs3g traag
<jpjacobs> en kheb het spijtig genoeg nu maar door
<MonkeyDust> Selassie: met unetbootin kun je een OS tijdelijk in je grub zetten en vanaf daar werken
<Selassie> maar mijn grub werkt niet..
<MonkeyDust> mm
<jpjacobs> ik loste dat vroeger (gentoo tijdperk) op met chroot en update-grub
<Selassie> ben ik nu mee bezig!
<Selassie> alleen zelfs daar heb ik probelemen mee
<jpjacobs> das raar
<Selassie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2#Herstel_Grub_2_met_een_LiveCD
<jpjacobs> als dat al niet meer werkt dan wordt het toch echt floe
<Selassie> bij de stap: grub-install /dev/sda
<Selassie> krijg ik iets dat hij stage1 niet kan vinden
<MonkeyDust> puntje 3: http://www.thc1.nl/ubuntu/grub-herstellen-of-verwijderen.html
<Selassie> ja alleen dat werkt dus niet..
<MonkeyDust> haha
<Selassie> de windows 7 cd bevat alleen de installatie van windows 7 zelf
<MonkeyDust> voor alle duidelijkheid: wat werkt wél?
<jpjacobs> Selassie: je bent er toch zeker van dat sda de juiste schijf is?
<Selassie> haha THC
<Selassie> wat bedoel je met de juiste schijf?
<Selassie> grub staat op sdb
<MonkeyDust> Selassie: doe eens sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit en plak het resultaat hier
<Selassie> nee ik kan het wel uitleggen
<Selassie> want dat zou de 19e keer zijn dat ik dat doe
<MonkeyDust> typ eens gewoon grub
<Selassie> SDA is waar ik mijn windows op heb staan
<Selassie> en SDB(externe hardschijf) staat linux op
<Selassie> + grub2
<MonkeyDust> en als je de ext schijf loskoppelt en dan de pc start?
<MonkeyDust> komààn zeg, grub op de externe schijf!
<Selassie> ja
<Selassie> ik had grub niet nodig?
<Selassie> ik wilde op dat moment alleen windows opkunnen starten
<MonkeyDust> sowieso, een externe installatie is al om problemen vragen
<Selassie> komaan zeg? de ubuntu installatie wilde me niet laten installeren naast windows
<Selassie> het kon alleen maar op mijn externe hardeschijf
<Selassie> hij zag mijn interne hardeschijf niet
<Selassie> dus dacht ik: laat ik het dan nu zo maar doen
<Selassie> is het echt niet mogelijk om gewoon grub2 te installeren op mijn interne hardeschijf?
<MonkeyDust> dat is de normale manier ja
<MonkeyDust> als er plaats is voor 2 systemen, niet als win alle ruimte inneemt
<Selassie> ik heb 3/4TB aan totale ruimte dus ik neem aan van wel
<MonkeyDust> hoe ziet sudo fdisk -l eruit?
<Selassie> messed up
<Selassie> ik zal het nog wel een keer sturen
<Selassie> /dev/sda1    *             63   819,202,544   819,202,482   7 NTFS / exFAT / HPFS
<Selassie> /dev/sda2         819,202,545 1,433,608,469   614,405,925   7 NTFS / exFAT / HPFS
<Selassie> /dev/sda3       1,433,610,240 1,953,521,663   519,911,424   7 NTFS / exFAT / HPFS
<Selassie> /dev/sdb1    *          2,048 2,881,170,440 2,881,168,393   7 NTFS / exFAT / HPFS
<Selassie> /dev/sdb2       2,881,171,454 3,907,028,991 1,025,857,538   5 Extended
<Selassie> /dev/sdb5       3,881,883,648 3,907,028,991    25,145,344  82 Linux swap / Solaris
<Selassie> /dev/sdb6       3,856,738,304 3,881,881,599    25,143,296  82 Linux swap / Solaris
<Selassie> /dev/sdb7       2,881,171,456 3,831,590,911   950,419,456  83 Linux
<Selassie> /dev/sdb8       3,831,592,960 3,856,723,967    25,131,008  82 Linux swap / Solaris
<Selassie> Oh niet handig geweest
<Selassie> excuses
<MonkeyDust> hm
<StefandeVries> 3 swappartities?
<MonkeyDust> dat is wel een potje ja
<Selassie> :$
<Selassie> ik ben hier echt vreselijk onhandig in geweest inderdaad
<Selassie> maar op de een of andere manier is ubuntu niet goed op mijn USB gekomen
<Selassie> en lukte de installaties elke keer maar voor 98%
<Selassie> dus probeerde ik het opnieuw
<Selassie> en toen ben ik uiteindelijk weer overstapt op windows met het idee om daarna ubuntu te configureren in mijn MBR
<MonkeyDust> heb je gparted?
<MonkeyDust> tjonge, ik zou zeggen: harde schijf wissen, opnieuw partitioneren en alles terug installeren, eerst win, dan linux
<Selassie> maar ik zie het probleem niet
<Selassie> alleen omdat het een zooitje is betekend het niet dat het niet werkt
<Selassie> het enige waardoor hij niet boot
<Selassie> is omdat ik mijn MBR probeerde aan te passen
<Selassie> door ubuntu toe te voegen manually zegmaar
<Selassie> alleen toen ging elke keer
<Selassie> als ik mijn computer opstarte
<Selassie> ging die binnen 10sec naar ubuntu
<Selassie> maar die ubuntu tag was niet verbonden met mijn ubuntu systeem
<Selassie> dus hij ging binnen 10 seconde naar niks
<Selassie> en kon ik mijn computer rebooten
<Selassie> maar windows stond er ook gewoon
<Selassie> dus klikte ik elke keer gewoon windows aan
<Selassie> maar toen dacht ik: nou ja dan verwijder ik die tag maar
<Selassie> en nu kan ik windows ook niet meer booten
<Selassie> het enige wat ik moet doen is MBR werkend krijgen
<Selassie> door gewoon MBR te reinstalleren
<Selassie> maar ik weet nog niet hoe
<Selassie> ik wil niet alles opnieuw installeren als het niet nodig is
<Selassie> dat zou dan de zoveelste keer zijn
<MonkeyDust> "het enige"
<MonkeyDust> typ eens grub-install /dev/sdb
<Selassie> No such file or directory
<MonkeyDust> typ eens sudo ms-sys -m /dev/sdb
<Selassie> master boot record successfully written to /dev/sdb
<Selassie> windows 200/xp/2003
<Selassie> 2000*
<MonkeyDust> ok, er beweegt iets
<Selassie> cool!
<MonkeyDust> ok, nu grub-install /dev/sdb
<Selassie> can't read /boot/grub/device.map: No such file or directory
<Selassie> grep: /boot/grub/device.map: No such file or directory
<Selassie> /dev/sdb does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<MonkeyDust> herstart en kom terug hier
<MonkeyDust> kan ik eerst iets eten :)
<Selassie> maar als ik reboot
<Selassie> moet ik dan weer rebooten op live CD?
<Selassie> ja..
<Selassie> er is niks veranderd
<Selassie> alleen ik weet nu wel de fout die die aangeeft
<Selassie> tenminste deels
<Selassie> iets met
<Selassie> autogrub1.mbr
<Selassie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1677059
<Selassie> dat is het!
<Selassie> dat heb ik
<MonkeyDust> ziet er niet goed uit dan he, zij kregen het ook niet opgelost
<Selassie> echt waar
<Selassie> dat is fucked up
<jpjacobs> hehe goed gedaan
<Selassie> maar het is idd door easyBCD
<Selassie> ah fml
<Selassie> oke
<Selassie> wat is slimmer om te doen
<Selassie> ubuntu eerst reinstallen
<Selassie> alles formatten natuurlijk
<Selassie> maar daarna
<Selassie> ubuntu eerst reinstallen
<Selassie> of eerst window
<Selassie> windows
<jpjacobs> windows eerst, dan ubuntu
<jpjacobs> da hwwft bij mij toch altijd gewerkt
<jpjacobs> heeft
<Selassie> maar hoe zorg ik ervoor dat hij dan ook automatisch de grub instellingen doet
<Selassie> zodat ik dan niet manually hoef te doen
<MonkeyDust> en NIET op een externe schijf installeren
<Selassie> ja
<Selassie> NIET
<Selassie> maar ik had toen geen keus
<Selassie> als die ubuntu installatie me niet toelaat
<MonkeyDust> all right, eerst win, dan ubuntu, alles wordt voor je gedaan
<Selassie> isgoed
 * jpjacobs naar huis
<Selassie> lol
<Selassie> en als ik ook nog debian wil installeren?
<Selassie> windows -> ubuntu -> debian?
<jpjacobs> kunt ge kiezen
<Selassie> ok
<jpjacobs> misschien best wel vooraf al partitionere
<jpjacobs> allee, als ge den ubuntuinstalleert
<jpjacobs> ma bon, nu ben ik echt weg
<jpjacobs> ciao!
<MonkeyDust> Selassie: als je in de live cd bent, doe je sudo fdisk /dev/sda, alles verwijderen en opnieuw partitioneren
<MonkeyDust> 1 partitie voor win (groot genoeg), 1 partitie voor root, 1 partitie voor /home en 1 partitie voor swap
<Selassie> Hoe kan ik al mijn hard disks formatten en partitions weghalen?
<OerHeks> met Gparted, Selassie
<OerHeks> de hdd met die partities dienen niet gemount te zijn, dus doe dit via de live cd
<Selassie> ik zit in gparted
<Selassie> maar heel veel zijn locked
<Selassie> ik ben op de live cd :p
<OerHeks> heel veel zijn locked, paste eens de output van fdisk ?
<OerHeks> paste.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> als je probeert te veranderen, vraagd deze dan om je 'pass' ?
<Selassie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691052/
<Selassie> ik ben op de live cd o.o
<OerHeks> oke, wat wil je veranderen dan ?
<OerHeks> 3 x swap ..
<Selassie> oerheks?
<OerHeks> :-)
<Selassie> oh wacht
<Selassie> ehm
<Selassie> ik wil alles weer zoals het begin doen
<Selassie> dus alles formateren
<OerHeks> maar win 7 laten staan ?
<Selassie> nee
<Selassie> ik kan win7 niet booten
<Selassie> en niemand weet hoe ik dat weer bootable krijg
<OerHeks> ow dit is wel te fixen
<Selassie> wat is te fixen?
<OerHeks> om ruig te doen, win7 te fixen en linux te verwijderen ( met grub) ..
<Selassie> maar ik wil linux en windows op mijn computer houden
<OerHeks> ow oke, je wilt grub2 aanpassen, zodat deze ook win7 kan booten ?
<Selassie> maar als windows alleen gefixt kan worden
<Selassie> zou dat ook cool zijn
<Selassie> nouja
<Selassie> grub2 staat op mijn externe hardeschijf
<MonkeyDust> Selassie: met sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<OerHeks> externe .. ?
<Selassie> ja
<Selassie> omdat ubuntu het geen goed idee vond om het naast windows op die 1Tb hard disk te zetten
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks: hij heeft win op zijn pc, maar grub en ubuntu op een externe usb schijf
<Selassie> ja
<OerHeks> uhm, grub gaat uit van een interne schijf, als je extern kies, zul je die externe eruit moeten halen om weer win7 te kunnen booten
<Selassie> nee
<Selassie> dan kan het alsnog niet
<Selassie> komt door easyBCD
<Selassie> staat op google ook door anderen
<OerHeks> oke, even terug zei je dat ubuntu het geen goed idee vond o
<OerHeks> om het naast windows op die 1Tb hard disk te zetten
<Selassie> ja op de een of andere manier kon dat niet
<Selassie> ja
<Selassie> precies
<Selassie> maar dat geeft nu ook niet
<Selassie> alleen hoezo kan ik die harde schijven niet aanpassen in gparted?
<OerHeks> klopt, in de wiki , staat dat vista/win7 zelf de patitie dienen te verkleinen
<Selassie> nouja
<OerHeks> als je diskmanager open hebt, en op de 1 tb hd klikt, rechter muis verkleinen > dan gaat hij zelf rekenen hoeveel
<OerHeks> :-)
<Selassie> zal ik maar gewoon alles reinstallen?
<OerHeks> dit kan een tijdje duren, ligt eraan hoeveel je neemt, 100 gb is mooi
<OerHeks> ja
<Selassie> o.o
<OerHeks> later kan je je ouwe wel mounten om je data op te halen
<Selassie> ok
<Selassie> daar heb ik niet veel aan
<OerHeks> succes ;-)
<Selassie> want alles is kut op mijn computer
<Selassie> sorry voor dat woord
<Selassie> maar echt alles gaat al vanaf begins af aan slecht
<OerHeks> dan is reinstall goed.
<Selassie> ik heb nu dus een I7 920 2.77ghz, 12gb ram, radeon hd5850
<Selassie> ik kan werkelijk geen 1 spel runnen
<Selassie> ook niet op windows
<Selassie> alleen maar lag
<Selassie> de externe harde schijf is ook slecht
<MonkeyDust> Selassie: wil je compleet van 0 beginnen?
<Selassie> want als ik daar bestanden naar probeer over te zetten
<OerHeks> lag ligt meestal aan de internet verbinding..
<Selassie> nee
<Selassie> ik heb het over frames per second
<Selassie> en als ik bestanden probeer over te zetten naar mijn externe harde schijf
<Selassie> gaat die van 50mb/sec
<Selassie> naar 2mb/sec
<Selassie> tot 0.00001/mb sec
<Selassie> en dat gaat heel snel
<Selassie> en dan duurt het uiteindelijk dagen om alles over te zetten
<OerHeks> ben je in je bios geweest ?
<Selassie> hoezo
<Selassie> ja ik wil compleet vanaf 0 beginnen ja
<OerHeks> misschien zijn er settings niet optimaal
<Selassie> dat ga ik ook doen
<OerHeks> dat is de basis, he ?
<Selassie> joh
<Selassie> thanks voor jullie help
<OerHeks> en eigenlijk techneutenwerk :-D, heb je een 2e pc waarmee je online hier kan komen ?
<Selassie> nee
<OerHeks> jammer :(
<Selassie> en dat vind ik ook maar beter
<Selassie> ugh
#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-17
<burn> hi, 'k heb een do-release-upgrade moeten afbreken
<burn> is er een manier hoe ik kan checken of alles correct werd geupgrade?
<burn> dpkg --configure -a geeft alvast geen fouten
<OerHeks> hoe breek je en release upgrade af ? mij nog nooit gelukt ..
<burn> OerHeks: in screen draaien, pdns script reageerde niet meer, afgebroken
<OerHeks> ah remote ?
<burn> onder andere ja
<OerHeks> oei, denk denk ..
<burn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntegrityCheck
<OerHeks> ik zou geen manier weten hoe de upgrade te checken, als deze afgebroken is :(
<burn> ver op het einde hoor
<burn> normaal heb je veel dpkg configure rommel
<CasW> Kan je nog spul installeren?
<burn> yep
<CasW> Dan zijn daar dus ook geen locks achtergebleven, mooi
<OerHeks> script opnieuw draaien ?
<CasW> (Geen vervelende iig)
<burn> OerHeks: neen gaat niet
<burn> CasW: idd, zou in orde moeten zijn
<burn> nieuwe kern staat erop
<burn> lsb_release geeft goeie zaken
<burn> dpkg en apt morren niet
<burn> grub installed
<burn> ...
 * burn geen zin om naar't datacenter te gaan ;-)
<OerHeks> ik snap, rebooten kan een dure grap worden dan
<burn> nope, is allemaal covered
<burn> zou gewoon graag straks iets anders gaan doen :D
<burn> HOPLA, there we go, rebooted -> Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<K-4U> Help.. ik heb een EHD die niet gelezen kan worden op mijn server. Ik was hem vergeten te unmounten toen ik hem loshaalde gisteren, maar nu kan mijn server er neit meer van lezen
<trijntje> K-4U: klinkt alsof er iets corrupt is geraakt, heb je een goede backup?
<K-4U> trijntje: De ironie, het is mijn backup schijf.. Anyway, ik denk niet dat er iets corrupt is, ik denk dat er gewoon iets mis is, ik kan hem nl ook niet unmounten
<K-4U> trijntje: ik heb alleen geen zin om mijn server opnieuw op te starten
<trijntje> K-4U: als je die HD los hebt gemaakt is die toch niet meer gemount? dan valt er ook neit veel te unmounten
<K-4U> hij hangt dr nu weer aan
<OerHeks> K-4U, run testdisk ?
<trijntje> K-4U: kan je hem wel op een ander punt mounten?
<K-4U> trijntje: kan je een schijf mounten die in principe al is gemount?
<K-4U> OerHeks: installing
<trijntje> K-4U: dat niet, maar ik denk dat gewoon het vorige mountpoint nog 'bezet' is ofzo
<trijntje> wat is de uitvoer van 'mount' ?
<K-4U> trijntje: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/477341/ /media/ehd is de mountpoint
<K-4U> Hee, wat?! dr is niet eens een /dev/sdb :\
<K-4U> brb :\
<K-4U> oke.. lekker :P ik had 2 ehds aan de server hangen.. Mn vader heeft er 1 van losgehaald zonder dat ik het wist :\
<trijntje> haha
<trijntje> dus nu is het opgelost K-4U?
<K-4U> Nou, nee :P Ik zit nog steeds met een gemounte spookschijf op een plek waar hij absoluut niet mag
<K-4U> zou ik een symlink van sda naar sdb kunnen maken om ubuntu even te tricken?
<trijntje> geen idee, ik heb niet veel ervaring met dat soort dingen
<K-4U> OerHeks misschien?
<OerHeks> ik heb daar ook geen ervaring mee, wat nu als je die schijf van uw vader verwijderd, uw eigen schijf aankoppelt, en opnieuw boot ?
<OerHeks> mij is onduidelijk of je schijf nu onleesbaar is, of door de 2e schijf onbereikbaar ..
<K-4U> (zeg maar ´je´ hoor.. ben dr pas 20) Anyway, ik had eerst 2 schijven eraan hangen, maar mijn vader heeft er juist een weg gehaald.. Misschien dat ik hem eens terug hang
<OerHeks> ow ik lees verkeerd, beiden weer aankoppelen idd
<K-4U> geweldig, nu heb ik sda en sdc, maar geen sdb.. :´)
<K-4U> nouja.. doeidoei uptime van 10 dagen.. dan maar een reboot
<Gotiniens> een uptime van 10 dagen is ook niks, iig niet waard om moeilijk over te doen
<Gotiniens> geen enkele uptime trouwens
<Gotiniens> :)
<K-4U> langer krijg ik hier nooit voor elkaar met mn vader in de buurt..
<Gotiniens> 1000 dagen heb ik meegemaakt :)
<K-4U> cool :P
<K-4U> heerlijk.. een headless server die in je router als ¨inactive¨ staat...
<OerHeks> service network restart ?
<K-4U> ja, maar moest dus eerst naar boven lopen, monitor zoeken etc etc :P
<OerHeks> ai, je kan geen ssh openen natuurlijk
<K-4U> jep :P
<K-4U> maar, het werkt weer :D
<K-4U> bedankt! :)
<OerHeks> have fun
<K-4U> thnx :P
<MonkeyDust> dank zij powerline staat mijn remote pc voortdurend online, twee kamers verder
<tiempjuuh> nice
<windu1965_> hello heb een klein probleemje, heb een distro draaien met kde, deze boot standard naar console, na login kan ik startx doen, kan ik dit installen dat het inloggen via een gui gaat?
<windu1965_> instellen dus
<tiempjuuh> welke distro?
<windu1965_> backtrack 5
<szal> BackTrack supporten wij niet
<tiempjuuh> ach, we kunnen het toch proberen, szal
<windu1965_> heb die geinstalleerd voor een demo te geven "Hoe snel hack ik uw wep wifi netwerk" aan een paar vrienden,
<szal> tiempjuuh: dan doe dat maar lekker zelf ;)
<windu1965_> dacht dat backtrack een ubuntu dirivaat was
<tiempjuuh> Pff, ben ik niet zo bekend mee, maar is het een idee om een inlogmanage (bijv. lightdm) te installen
<tiempjuuh> *inlogmanager
<szal> windu1965_: volgens mij ja, maar geen ondersteund derivaat
<windu1965_> ok, geen probleem
<tiempjuuh> szal: is goed ;)
<szal> ondersteund zijn hier _alleen_ Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu en vanaf de volgende release Lubuntu
<tiempjuuh> Maar alle derivaten (bodhi etc.) hebben de zelfde basis, dus hoogstens de interface is anders ;)
<szal> de Franstalige Win4Life-advertentie klinkt echt..  gek..
<tiempjuuh> let me see?
<windu1965_> tiempjuuh, thx voor me even op juist spoor te zetten
<PaxkjaM> middag
<PaxkjaM> waarom krijg je bij ub 11.04 een andere user-interface
<PaxkjaM> een netbook interface, blijft dat de nieuwe richting van ubuntu?
<PaxkjaM> HOI IMkes60
<trijntje> PaxkjaM: ja, wel van ubuntu zelf
<PaxkjaM> ja dat wel maar ik vond het verwarrend
<PaxkjaM> ik deed de versie update en kreeg gelijk de netbook interface te zien
<trijntje> in 11.04 kan je bij het aanmelden nog 'klassiek' kiezen, dan krijg je de vorige terug
<PaxkjaM> nu weet ik dat je kunt kiezen gelukkig
<PaxkjaM> maar moest eerst weer een clean install van 10.10 doen voordat ik er achter kwam
<trijntje> maar bij de volgende versie van ubuntu kan dat niet meer, dan heb je altijd unity
<PaxkjaM> unity?
<trijntje> dat is de naam van wat vroeger de 'netbook interface' was
<PaxkjaM> geef mij maar nautilus die ken ik al vanaf redhat 6 of 7
<trijntje> nautilus is alleen de bestandsbeheerder, die blijft volgens mij gewoon aanwezig
<szal> geef mij maar KDE en alles is goed =)
<PaxkjaM> maar ja dat is een discussie of kwesite van smaak
<PaxkjaM> kde?
<PaxkjaM> hmn...
<PaxkjaM> kubuntu dus
<szal> yep
<trijntje> PaxkjaM: ik geloof dat veel mensen die unity niks vinden naar xfce gaan, xubuntu dus
<PaxkjaM> ja het lijkt meer op windows dan gnome\
<MonkeyDust> ik naar mint
<PaxkjaM> mint heb ik geprobeerd was er vol van, maar kreeg veel bugs toen ik het leuk begon te vinden
<trijntje> MonkeyDust: das ook mooi ja, op mn netbook draai ik nu bodhi linux
<PaxkjaM> ik heb een pakketje Myriad pro fonts in de aanbieding (mac fonts)
<PaxkjaM> die maakt elke gui gaver
<MonkeyDust> bodhi krijgt goeie kritieken ja
<PaxkjaM> Myriad pro is wat apple gebruikt op zijn ipods en reclame's
<PaxkjaM> een zeer strakke font
<PaxkjaM> ik kan hem je dcc'en
<PaxkjaM> iki ben windoos 8 aan het downloaden
<PaxkjaM> ga hem eerst virtual proberen
<PaxkjaM> en dan misschien over 7 heenplakken
<szal> Myriad Pro krijg je gratis met Adobe Reader daarbij
<PaxkjaM> ik denbk dat ik wel een jaar of 5 niet meer op de irc ben geweest
<PaxkjaM> o wist ik niet, ja alleen voor mac zeker
<szal> het grootste probleem daarmee is dat op Linux nog niet alle features van OTF werken (behalve in LaTeX)
<szal> dus heb ik voor mij TTF ervan gemaakt
<PaxkjaM> huh snap er niks van ik ken ook sites waar je myriad pro kunt kopen voor meer dan 100 euries
<MonkeyDust> is dit niet off-topic?
<PaxkjaM> nee
<szal> MonkeyDust: is er een Nederlandstalige -offtopic?
<PaxkjaM> sorry weet ik niet
<MonkeyDust> #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<tiempjuuh> szal: ja
<tiempjuuh> MonkeyDust was me voor :p
<PaxkjaM> myriad pro fonts in je ubuntu?
<szal> en hoeveel mensen zitten er daarin?
<PaxkjaM> ik zie weinig mensen over ubuntu chatten hier
<PaxkjaM> 38
<tiempjuuh> szal: behoorlijk wat ;)
<szal> als UI-font vind ik van Myriad Pro niet zoveel, maar voor print is die uitstekend te gebruiken
<PaxkjaM> ik gebruik em al jaren in gnome ux
<PaxkjaM> maar de ubuntu fopnt kun je ook goed als 1e font instellen
<PaxkjaM> die lijkt op aria-roiunded
<PaxkjaM> arial-rounded
<PaxkjaM> myriad pro heeft heel wat ipod en imacs vewrkocht
 * tiempjuuh is nu terug.
 * tiempjuuh is nu afwezig: Momenteel weggegaan.
 * tiempjuuh is nu terug.
<szal> die openbare away-messages zet je beter af
<tiempjuuh> Daar kwam ik ook achter...
<tiempjuuh> Staat ook uit nu ;)
<szal> :)
<VincentvandenBer> Goede avond
<OerHeks> :-)
<VincentvandenBer> waar de hel is de lijst met mensen in het kanaal gebleven?
<VincentvandenBer> zie die niet meer aan de zijkant
<MonkeyDust> VincentvdBergh: wat gebruik je om te chatten?
<VincentvdBergh> empathy
<MonkeyDust> ah, dat ken ik niet, qua gebruik
<VincentvdBergh> tja ik weiger xchat te installeren of ander irc only programma
<VincentvdBergh> 1 chat programma lijkt me meer dan genoeg
<MonkeyDust> irssi is makkelijk, in terminal
<MonkeyDust> geen gui nodig
<VincentvdBergh> en om nou weer pidgin te installeren en empathy te verwijderen gaat wat ver
<VincentvdBergh> *zucht*
<StefandeVries> Er is kennelijk een reden waarom weinig mensen genoegen nemen met Empathy. ;)
<VincentvdBergh> tja
<VincentvdBergh> ik heb skype, ms, facebookchat, google talk, icq en irc geïntegreerd in empathy
<VincentvdBergh> pidgin vond ik altijd niks
<VincentvdBergh> en er zijn weinig andere programma's die alle protocollen echt goed beheersen
<alex-> Hoi
<alex-> Ik heb ruzie met m'n tv
<alex-> Heb de resolutie veranderd
<alex-> maar de balken komen nu niet meer in beeld....
<alex-> bij een resolutie van 1600x1200 staan ze nog in beeld
<alex-> maar 1920x1080 niet meer
<OerHeks> reset unity ?
<alex-> ik gebruik gnome
<OerHeks> reset gnome-panels, zou misschien helpen
<alex-> alt + f1 activeert gewoon het menu, dus het is niet weg ofzo
<alex-> wat gebeurt er als ik ze reset?
<OerHeks> <ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<OerHeks> geen idee, dat ga jij zien
<OerHeks> hoezo ?
<alex-> Ik wil hem niet naar de defaults
<OerHeks> nou, misschien helpt reboot
<alex-> Het vreemde aan mijn laptop is, dat hij die laadbolletjes van het Ubuntu laadscherm maar heel kort laat zien (als ze al geladen zijn). Daar voor is het scherm even zwart. Is er een manier om ervoor te zorgen dat hij die bolletjes langer laat zien ipv een zwart scherm?
#ubuntu-nl 2011-09-18
<joost__> hallo
<trijntje> hey joost__
<joost__> hallo
<joost__> gaan jullie meedoen met de vertaalspurt
<trijntje> ik wel
<joost__> ik weet nie
<trijntje> hoezo niet?
<joost__> kan niet
<trijntje> haha, dat is een goede rede ;)
<trijntje> ik herken je nick trouwens niet, je bent toch nog geen lid van het vertaalteam?
<joost__> o dan gebruiik ik een andere naam
<Piratelv> Hallo iedereen. Is het mogenlijk om de ubuntu 11.04 kernel te recompilen zodat hij geen cmov nodig heeft?
<OerHeks> Piratelv, volgens mij is die instruktie er al uit sinds 10.10 >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/5807/what-is-the-significance-of-the-cmov-cpu-instruction
<Piratelv> dat weet ik. helaas zit ik vast aan een oude via C3 cpu
<Piratelv> ( samule 2) die net geen cmov heeft
<OerHeks> wat is je probleem, als cmov er al uit is ?
<Piratelv> op dit moment probeer ik er 10.04 op te zetten ( die boot wel) maar loopt direct na mirror selectie vast X-(
<OerHeks> pak dan 10.10 dus ?
<Piratelv> nee, die heeft cmov nodig
<Piratelv> dat heeft de cpu dus niet.
<OerHeks> duhh, ik geef net aan dat die 686 instruktie eruit is ??
<OerHeks> in 10.04 zit deze er nog wel ik
<OerHeks> r/ik/in
<Piratelv> inderdaad.zover was ik al. Helaas kom ik met 10.04 niet verder dan de mirror selectie.
<Piratelv> zit nu al 20min te kijken naar een leuke blauwe achtergrond.
<Piratelv> :O
<Piratelv> hij gaat verder
<Piratelv> de 10.04 servers zijn vast zeeeer traag...
<Piratelv> ho well. dat werkt ook niet dus...
<alex-> Hangt van je hardware af Piratelv
<Piratelv> In elkgeval bankt OerHeks.
<Piratelv> r/bankt/bedankt
<OerHeks> ah die C3 doet er dan lang over de pakketten berekenen :-)
<OerHeks> 20 minuten zou ik zelf ook niet vertrouwen ..
<Piratelv> het is maar een 550mhz ptje
<OerHeks> 800 mhrz ?
<OerHeks> ai
<alex-> below 1 ghz will take a long time
<Piratelv> met 512mb flashdisk
<alex-> Piratelv: is freenas iets voor je?
<alex-> Piratelv: 400MB Disk (64MB Flash) and 256MB RAM
<alex-> En dan heb je alles voor een nas systeempje
<Piratelv> ik heb er nu freenas 7.1 op staan
<alex-> Waarom ubuntu dan?:P
<Piratelv> maar ik wil graag wat niuewere pakketen + wat extra software wat er nu niet wil.
<Piratelv> heb er nu al 1 app extra op met 6 verschillende fuse mounts xD
<alex-> Hmm
<Piratelv> ik denk dat ik gewoon weer een nieuwe mobo moet kopen... al het gezeik met dit ding....
<alex-> weer?
<Piratelv> heb deze pc ~ 8maand
<Piratelv> was wel een prikkie. 55 euro incl. verzend kosten
<alex-> :)
<PKHG> Hallo, kan iemand mij met het volgende helpen:  Via virtual box Ubuntu geinstalleerd maar ik heb nu 'slechts'  een (console) met mini progs, geen X11, wat nu?
<MonkeyDust> PKHG: startx
<PKHG> moment even proberen  , nee, startx not found ....
<PKHG> Ik heb dus vermoedelijk X11 dingen niet meteen geinstalleerd ;-(
<PKHG> kan dat van deze stand not wel (geen apt ... )
<PKHG> Jammer dat dat niet https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_as_Guest_OS te vinden was ...
<PKHG> dus overnieuw installeren of is er een snellere weg?
<PKHG> ok, probeer het maar bij de servers te achterhalen ... salut! en tot ziens
<erkan^> Goedenavond, ik heb een probleem. Ik kan XYE niet installeren. wie wilme helpen?
<erkan^> *kan me
<erkan^> http://www.playdeb.net/software/Xye
<Somelauw> Ik tik dus gparted in en nu zegt die al 5 minuten lang "searching /dev/sdb partitions.
<Somelauw> Oh, hij is ineens klaar.
<Somelauw> Alleen laat hij nu juist niet mijn sdb partitie zien.
<alex--> Hoi
<alex--> Waarom kan ik niet de middelste muisknop indrukken en dan scrollen?
<Somelauw> terwijl nautilus deze wel kan vinden
<Somelauw> alex--: Omdat je daarmee kunt pasten.
<alex--> Hmm, hoe kan ik dat uitzetten?
<Somelauw> Ga maar in een editor iets selecteren en in een andere op middelmuis drukken.
<Somelauw> Geen idee. Het beste kun je denk ik een muis kopen met een scrollwiel. Er zijn wel manieren om je muisbutton een andere functie mee te geven, maar ik zou niet weten welke functie je het mee zou moeten geven om te scrollen.
<alex--> Eh, deze heeft een scrollwiel
<alex--> Maar ik wil hem indrukken en dat ik daarna me muis naar beneden kan duwen
<alex--> En dat hij dan scrollt
<Somelauw> Dan kun je daarmee in ieder geval scrollen.
<alex--> ja, maar ik wil ook met indrukken
<alex--> omdat je dan in een keer heel snel naar beneden kan
<MonkeyDust> alex--: in firefox?
<alex--> overal
<alex--> eh ja, in firefox
<MonkeyDust> about: config
<alex--> en dan?
<MonkeyDust> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1179448
<alex--> "This gives me the default behavior of 3 line scroll with each click of my mouse wheel."
<alex--> Dat wil ik dus niet
<alex--> Ik wil dat ik met me muis kan bepalen hoe veel hij scrollt
<MonkeyDust> "Go to System > Preferences > Mouse"
<MonkeyDust> On the general tab, the slider labeled "Acceleration" next to Pointer speed should do what you want
<alex--> http://www.vbaccelerator.com/home/vb/code/libraries/hooks/Middle_Scroller/middleScroller.png
<alex--> Hoe meer ik me muis naar links beweeg (zie plaatje) hoe sneller hij naar links scrollt
<alex--> scrolt *
<Somelauw> Ik heb wat gegoogeld en ik kon geen manier vinden om het systemwide te doen, maar voor firefox, open office en andere applicaties valt het wel in te schakelen.
<alex--> Ik wil niet altijd de snelheid aanpassen
<OerHeks> dat is normaal, dan beweeg je gewoon je muis minder ver naar beneden ?
<alex--> Ik krijg dat dingetje dus niet
<alex--> Om mee te scrollen
<Somelauw> Hier staan wat manieren voor verschillende applicaties: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64880
<alex--> Dat zocht ik :D
<alex--> dankje
<Somelauw> Weet iemand een goed tooltje waarmee je fat32 partities (niet-destructief) kunt resizen. De standaard partitiemanager van windows en gparted kunnen dit niet.
<OerHeks> partition magic zou dat moeten kunnen, Somelauw
<OerHeks> maar dat is geen gratis tool, als ik me goed herinner.
<Somelauw> 70 dollars gewoon
<OerHeks> op de UBcd staan ook tools ..
<OerHeks> ik mag je niet verwijzen naar Hirens boot cd, die is niet legaal.
<Somelauw> Wat is daar zo illegaal aan dan?
<OerHeks> er staat commerciele software op, en ene mini-xp :(
<OerHeks> dat wil je niet.
<Somelauw> ok
<alex--> wat houd die cd in?
<OerHeks> dat is verder geen verhaal voor ubuntu-support, ik zou UltimateBoot cd bekijken
<OerHeks> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<Somelauw> Ik vond net fatresize. Nu moet ik hier alleen nog een gui version van vinden.
<OerHeks> let op, dat als je Fat32 grooter maakt, de ruimte achteraan staat. vooraan kan je fat32 niet eenvoudig uitbreiden
<Somelauw> Misschien ben ik vergeten te vertellen dat het om een externe schijf gaat.
<OerHeks> dat is eender.
<Somelauw> Dus het hoeft niet perse een bootcd te zijn.
<Somelauw> Ik wil hem juist krimpen
<Somelauw> maar bedankt
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<OerHeks> inkrimpen zou geen probleem mogen wezen ..
<OerHeks> defrag uitvoeren ..
<Somelauw> Toch krijg ik die optie niet te zien met gparted.
<OerHeks> en in windows ?
<Somelauw> In windows partitiemanger zat ook geen optie om hem te resizen.
<Somelauw> Want die was grijs gekleurd.
<Somelauw> Net als in gparted.
<Somelauw> En windows 7 zei de vorige keer dat die voor 0% gefragmenteerd was.
<Somelauw> Maar zou je hem dan wel moeten kunnen resizen?
<Piratelv> Welk defragmentatie programma gebruik je?
<Somelauw> Die van windows
<OerHeks> fat32 is de minst lastige, dus ik vind het curieus.
<Somelauw> Maar misschien kun je hem allen resizen als je hem niet gemount heb.
<Somelauw> Dat was natuurlijk het probleem.
<Somelauw> Okee, nu kan ik hem wel resizen.
<Somelauw> Lol, opgelost
<OerHeks> nice
<OerHeks> ja gparted kan alleen disken editten als ze niet gemount zijn, van gparted is er ook een live iso
<OerHeks> maar voor extern is dit natuurlijk overbodig.
<Somelauw> Ja, maar nautilus en windows mounten alles automatisch natuurlijk. Nu maar hopen dat de films die erop staan niet kapot gaan.
<Somelauw> legale films natuurlijk
<OerHeks> jaja waardevolle linux.iso's en public domain toppers
<alex-> public domain toppers?
<OerHeks> ja, zoals triumpf of the nerds 1 &2 & 3 op http://publicdomainflix.com/
<OerHeks> links onderaan ;-)
<alex-> wat is dat?
<OerHeks> dat zijn saaie series over het ontstaan ms & apple en gedoe met pc's
<Somelauw> okee, spannend
<OerHeks> er zijn nog meer sites, ook over ontstaan van GNU en Linux
<OerHeks> beste kan je die linkjes in een FLV downloadsite plakken, of helemaal uitkijken en saven
<alex-> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/sandwich.png
<hansw> is er al een werkbare rc voor 11.10?
<alex-> hansw: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/beta-1/
<CasW> Er is toch al zowat een beta 2?
<alex-> Ik heb 11.04 getest in de alpha state (of 10.10), dus beta zal wel goed zitten
<Somelauw> Tja, ik wil geen unity hebben, dus loop ik nog een release achter.
<alex-> Somelauw: wie zegt dat unity verplicht is?
<alex-> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/
<alex-> One Irc (sounds like: On IRC)
<OerHeks> 11.10 is werkbaar, alleen jammer van de power regression in de 3.1 kernel
<CasW> Hmm, oké
<alex-> OerHeks: download link?
<alex-> Hmm, wat zal ik eerst proberen, windows 8 of ubuntu 11.10
<Somelauw> Tja, ik wil het eigenlijk gewoon helemaal van mijn schijf weren.
<OerHeks> Somelauw, daarom draai ik KDE 4.7.1
<hansw> volgende week nog even laptop van maatje voorzien van dvb-t
<alex-> dvb-t?
<hansw> en dvd's laten kijken
 * alex- mist veel
<hansw> ja, tv via een antenne
<alex-> Ah
<alex-> weet iemand waar ik 11.10 kan downloaden?
<Somelauw> je kunt je system laten upgraden
<hansw> verse install werkt wel sneller
<Somelauw> maar die moet je dan toch eerst op een cd branden?
<hansw> of usb
<hansw> ach, maakt op zich niet zoveel uit allemaal
<alex-> Somelauw: ik wil het vanaf live usb draaien
<alex-> en dan is upgraden niet zo heel handig...
<Somelauw> ok
<alex-> Iemand?
<OerHeks> alex, je gaf zelf de download link
<hansw> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-rAcSoTVTnpI/TnZI3AHTS0I/AAAAAAAABa8/pQmQWxjsjnE/w402/imap.gmail.com.png
<hansw> bah
<OerHeks> recent ?
<alex-> OerHeks: van beta 1 ja
<alex-> Ik zoek de download link van beta 2
<hansw> nu net, probeer met evolution te connecten OerHeks
<OerHeks> ik wist niet dat er al een beta2 is.
<OerHeks> hoe kom je daarbij ?
<CasW> Ik dacht van wel, maar jullie hebben me erop gewezen dat die er nog niet is, en sindsdien denkt alex- dat er wel een is. ;)
<CasW> Wanneer komt hij eigenlijk?
<OerHeks> September 22nd
<CasW> Ah, da's bijna! :)
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<CasW> Donderdag.
<OerHeks> ook een mooie pagina > https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Releases
<CasW> Kubuntu, daar doe ik niet aan ;)
<alex-> <CasW> Er is toch al zowat een beta 2?
<CasW> Wat werkt beter, Ubuntu 11.10 beta 2 of Ubuntu 11.04 in failsafe grafische mode? (Ik heb twee 1680*1050 schermen)
<OerHeks> hansw, ik zie dat soms de tijd de error geeft met certificaat > Check your computer's time/date settings.  That's the most common cause of certificate errors.
<OerHeks> maar u is vast wel slim :-D
<hansw> OerHeks, ik heb dat wel in orde ja :-)
<hansw> OerHeks, ik vraag even aan iemand bij google of het soms ook mis is met het cert in .de
<OerHeks> hansw yes
<OerHeks>  Mozilla Support has posted instructions how to delete the compromised CA certificate responsible for Google's SSL
<OerHeks> http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/deleting-diginotar-ca-cert
<OerHeks> is er 1 bij jou doorheen geslipt ?
<hansw> OerHeks, heeft imap.google.com een ssl cert via diginotar?
<hansw> en overigens, ik krijg dit als ik ssl via evolution gebruik
<hansw> naar imap.google dus :-)
<OerHeks> ja
<hansw> ik weet trouwens dat er ook ssl updates zijn geweest ivm alle problemen, zou het een ubuntu fout zijn?
<OerHeks> er is een cert update geweest, bij ons dan
<OerHeks> nu, misschien probeert iemand die cert terug te zetten .. dat zou nieuw zijn.
<OerHeks> dit betekend dat de cert echt lek is, op hoger niveau zoals comodo bluft.
<OerHeks> control op de controle ...
<hansw> over het algemeen krijg je dit soort meldingen als mensen een nieuw ssl fingerprint gaan genereren en je de oude public key in je known_hosts hebt staan
<hansw> dus ik log ook even niet in met imap.
<hansw> ipad gaf/geeft uiteraard geen melding
<viezerd> ssl updates zijn er ook geweest voor debian, en freebsd
<OerHeks> hier worden wel goede cert gebruikt.
<hansw> OerHeks, kan een probleem zijn met een mirror hier in .de bijvoorbeeld
<hansw> viezerd, debian wist ik ja
<alex-> Wat is er erg aan dat die meldingen niet werken?
<hansw> OerHeks, met welk mail programma? kmail?
<hansw> alex-, het kan, in theorie, zijn dat gmail lek is en onder controle van iemand anders
<alex-> Hoezo? je bezoekt toch gmail.com ?
<hansw> mijn mail programma maakt een connectie via imap en gebruikt ssl, het ziet een bad fingerprint
<OerHeks> hmmm https://lists.berlios.de geeft ook rood
<hansw> en geeft netjes een waarschuwing
<Somelauw> Ik ga gewoon een ext4 partitie op deze schijf zetten.
<Somelauw> Want hij is klaar met shrinken.
<hansw> alex-, dus als je dan slim bent ga je niet inloggen en check je eerst links en rechts of het wel klopt
<alex-> Ah zo
<alex-> Dus je controlleert of de nameservers wel van google zijn?
<OerHeks> nee, je controleert of de hele route veilig is.
<OerHeks> maar er is een slim persoon, die heeft een 2e sleutel die de maker niet eens kent.
<hansw> OerHeks, je weet niet of de hele route veilig is, daar heb je te weinig info voor
<Somelauw> Zou je ruimte over laten op je harde schijf? Nergens voor nodig lijkt me, tenzij je er nog een partitie op wilt zetten.
<hansw> dus je checked de eindbron, die kan wel aangeven of het klopt
<hansw> Somelauw, als je bijvoorbeeld esx draait met een iscsi of san oplossing dan is het handig om niet zomaar alles te gaan gebruiken
<Somelauw> Zegt mij niks eigenlijk.
<hansw> op hpux ook heel gebruikelijk
<Somelauw> Standaard wil hij een ext2 maken, maar ext4 is geloof ik beter.
<OerHeks> ja, ext4 is beter
<hansw> Somelauw, ext4 zou ik wel kiezen ja, ext3 kan ook
<OerHeks> reiserFS zou ik niet aan beginnen
<hansw> zit dat nog in distro's?
<Somelauw> Ik maak hem wel gewoon netjes vol.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-10
<JasperCoenraats> klein vraagje: weet iemand of updatebeheer en de daarin aangegeven updates altijd veilig zijn? En is het van Ubuntu of kunnen er malefide programma's e.d. achter zitten (malware)?
<JasperCoenraats> iemand?
<JapyDooge> je kan in de opties van je updatebeheer altijd kijken welke softwarebronnen je hebt
<JapyDooge> uiteraard is het in theorie nog steeds mogelijk dat iemand een corrupte package in de officiele bronnen binnen krijgt, maar die kans is klein
<JapyDooge> oh, te laat
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<lordievader> Goede middag*
<CasW> Middag.
<lordievader> Hey CasW, hoe is het ermee?
<CasW> Goed, maar voor gewoon geklets moet je in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic zijn ;)
<lordievader> I know, maar ik vind het nog wel een beetje beleefd om te vragen hoe het met mensen gaat.
<CasW> Oké, dat mag, sorry, ik probeerde alleen dit kanaal zakelijk te houden ;) Maar wat is het probleem?
<lordievader> Ik heb geen probleem, help hier wel vaker...
<CasW> Gelukkig.
<ikke> hoi
<ikke> kan iemand me helpen?
<RawChid> Dag ikke
<CasW> Daarvoor zijn wij hier.
<Guest46666> ik ben nog nooit eerder naar dit forum geweest en toch sta ik verbanen, hoe komt dat?
<Guest46666> ik wou mij registeren, na het klikken op register stond er ineens: gast, je bent permanent verbannen
<Guest46666> mijn nickname was nochtans normaal en alle gegeven waren goed ingevuld
<CasW> Waar wilde je je precies registreren? Op forum.ubuntu-nl.org?
<Guest46666> ja klopt
<RawChid> Dat is vreemd. Misschien is heeft het iets met het blokkeren van spammers te maken.
<RawChid> Misschien weet johanvd daar meer van (als ie aanwezig is ten minste)
<Guest46666> ja dat zou kunnen, maar ik heb nochtans alles netjes ingevuld, zonder geweld of seks
<Guest46666> of ik moet eens mailen?
<RawChid> Guest46666: ja, het beste kun je contact opnemen met het forumteam: forum@ubuntu-nl.org
<Guest46666> bedankt! ik ga ze meteen mailen
<johanvd> je kan ook even direct mailen naar johan@ubuntu-nl.org, dat is makkelijker :)
<Guest46666> ok nog beter :)
<JapyDooge> die forumsoftware van tegenwoordig heeft een helderziende blik :)
<johanvd> dan is het wel handig om even te melden welk IP adres je hebt, en wat je inlognaam is
<johanvd> dan kijk ik even in de banlogs om te zien wat de reden is
<Guest46666> yup geen probleem
<Pittbull> hello ?
<Pittbull> hallo ?
<CasW> Hallo
<Pittbull> ik heb een vraag
<Pittbull> ik wil ubuntu 12.04.01 32-bit installeren
<Pittbull> maar het wordt TOTAAL niet herkent door de BIOS of Windows
<CasW> Heb je het op een CD'tje gebrand?
<Pittbull>  ja ,ook een liveUSB gemaakt
<CasW> Heb je een erg oude PC?
<Pittbull> dell dimension 3100 standaard
<Pittbull> 1 gb ram Intel Pentium 4 HTT
<Pittbull> win 7 home premium
<Pittbull> 2.80GHZ
<Pittbull> uit 2006
<N00buntu> hallo iedereen
<Pittbull> moederbord Dell Dimension DV06 als het goed is
<N00buntu> ik heb een klein probleempje en ik wou even checken of het hardwarematig of software is
<Guest46666> @johanvn: mail is verzonden! :)
<N00buntu> mijn laptopscherm geeft te pas en te onpas heel foute kleuren
<CasW> Pittbull: Kan het zijn dat booten van verwisselbare media uitstaat in het BIOS?
<CasW> N00buntu: Nieuwe pc, net gekocht? Of deed hij het al een tijdje, of na het updaten of zo? Wat voor videokaart?
<N00buntu> maar als ik een extra scherm aansluit, geeft het geen probleem
<Pittbull> de bios staat ingesteld als 1 verwisselbare media 2 usb-media 3 cd dvd 4 SATA Harde schrijf
<N00buntu> oude pc, 3.5 jaar, maar wel nog maar een maand geleden geswitcht van vista naar ubuntu
<CasW> Dan lijkt het al snel op een hardwareprobleem.
<N00buntu> dat vrees ik ook, want het gebeurt blijkbaar afhankelijk van het openen en sluiten van mijn scherm...
<Pittbull> haal de videokaart is eruit en probeer het via de moederbord aantesluiten kijken of dan alles werkt ?
<N00buntu> weet iemand daar een oplossing voor, of wordt dat nieuwe laptop kopen?
<CasW> Tsja, je kan hem natuurlijk altijd eens proberen los te maken en weer vast te zetten, maar als hij nog onder (verlengde) garantie of zo valt, zou ik dat proberen.
<johanvd> Guest46666, ik kan zo niet direct zien waarom je gebant zou zijn
<N00buntu> nope, geen garantie
<Pittbull> maar CasW weet je  al wat de probleem bij mij kan zijn ?
<johanvd> verwijder eens de cookies van ubuntu-nl.org uit je browser, dat zou kunnen helpen
<CasW> Het kan zo veel zijn.
<johanvd> ik kan je inlognaam en e-mailadres ook niet vinden in de ledenlijst, dus misschien dat er wel meer niet klopt
<JapyDooge> of mogelijk gebruikt Guest46666 een proxy of tor?
<Pittbull> zoals
<N00buntu> Thanks CasW! Ik was toch al aan het twijfelen om een nieuwe te kopen, nu heeft de pc voor mij beslist...
<CasW> Oh, sorry, Pittbull, ik zat nog even met N00buntu's verhaal in mijn hoofd ;) Ik denk dat het ofwel is dat in het BIOS booten van verwisselbare media geblokkeerd wordt (soms gebeurt dat, ik ken een Packard Bell die niet wilde opstarten naar Linux, misschien is het ergens een optie (heeft dus niet met de bootvolgorde te maken)), en dan is de makkelijkste oplossing een WUbI-installatie (Ubuntu installeren binnen Windows)
<johanvd> Guest46666, het zou nu weer opgelost moeten zijn.
<Guest46666> klopt, ik ben nu ingelogt! Bedankt hoor! :D
<Guest46666> ik heb een topic gemaakt
<Guest46666> wil iemand antwoorden? :p
<OerHeks> vast wel, geduld is een schoone zaak.
<Guest46666> in m'n topic dan haha :p
<Guest46666> ok :p
<Guest46666> dan drink ik ondertussen wat koffie
<Guest46666> brb :)
<lg188> hallow, men server heeft een http server, maar ik kan die niet connecten via het internet wel via men lokaal netwerk
<lg188> en ik denk dat men portforwarding wel juist is
<OerHeks> poortje 80 ?
<lg188> ik heb op 80 geprobeerd, maar router laater precies niet door
<lg188> dus heb 8080 geprobeert
<lg188> en doet het noeg niet
<OerHeks> dan mag je geen service draaien van je provider, poort 1-1024 gesloten
<lg188> ik kan wel ssh draaien
<ikke> ubuntu heeft een vervaldatum, kan die verlengt worden als er een upgrade is?
<Guest6518> ubuntu heeft een vervaldatum, kan die verlengt worden als er een upgrade is?
<lg188> vervaldatum? bedoel je LTS ?
<Guest6518> ik weet niet wat LTS is
<Guest6518> iig, ik ging naar download pagina, en daar staat dat die versie 5 jaar geldig is
<Guest6518> en ja er staat LTS bij
<Guest6518> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/download/desktop
<lg188> Dan krijg je support voor 5 jaar voor die distirbutie
<OerHeks> na 2 jaar is er een nieuwe LTS. 10.04 LTS heeft nu nog support.
<Guest6518> dus er is geen verleng mogelijkheid?
<OerHeks> nee, security updates stoppen dan.
<lg188> Upgraden naar nieuwe LTS
<Guest6518> als ik bv 12.10 upgrade installeer
<Guest6518> formateren hoeft niet?
<lg188> nee
<Guest6518> ah dus ubuntu zal altijd wel een nieuwe upgrade in petto hebben, toch?
<Guest6518> ubuntu 12.10 is maar 18 maanden geldig, dan zullen ze binnen 18 maanden een ieuwe upgrade moeten uitbrengen om ermee verder te kunnen
<Guest6518> toch,
<Guest6518> ?
<OerHeks> elke 6 maand komt er een versie yy/mm
<Guest6518> ik wil hm graag eens uitesten, gewoon via cd opstarten via bios en dan uitproberen klikken?
<Guest6518> wat is eignelijk LTS?
<Guest6518> zijn er nog andere soorten dan?
<OerHeks> long term support
<SkippersBoss> Guest6518, je kunt de live cd benutten om te testen. Mocht je tuimte hebben dan kanje ook een programma als VirtualBox gerbuiken om een virtuele machine aan te maken en zo te testen
<SkippersBoss> De installatie hiervan hangt af van de host die je nu gebruikt..
<SkippersBoss> Wat andere soorten betreft, Ubuntu kent een aantal afgeleiden
<trijntje> Guest6518: je kan gewoon van de ene versie van ubuntu naar de volgende upgraden, dus je hebt er weinig last van dat er elke 6 maanden een nieuwe versie uitkomt
<trijntje> of je kan bij de LTS blijven, dan hoef je pas over 5 jaar te upgraden
<Guest6518> moet ik na elke nieuwe Ubuntu LTS opnieuw installeren? Dus bij deze na 5 jaar?
<Guest6518> of kan ik dat gewoon echt upgraden over de huidige?
<Guest6518> dan ben ik mijn persoonlijke bestanden niet kwijt haha :p
<timo^> je kunt upgraden
<timo^> maar ik zou wel een back up maken
<Guest6518> ok das handig ja :)
<timo^> een upgrade gaat namelijk niet altijd goed
<timo^> (ervaring, haha)
<Guest6518> ow das minder :p
<OerHeks> als je upgrade, download eerst de iso en zet deze op usb/cd+r
<Guest6518> lol je kunt gewoon ubuntu nast windows 7 instalelren?
<OerHeks> Kan, maar waarom zou je?
<Guest6518> gaat zo makkelijk als ik naar youtube filmpje kijk, maar dat is dan via windows xp, maar dan staat er wss wel windows 7 ipv windows xp toch?
<Guest6518> om te testen hé ;)
<wica> Avond
<Guest6518> ik vind het heel akelig om ineens een nieuw besturingssysteem te nemen, je bent windows  zo gewend, snap je? ik ken heel de kern van binnen en buiten haha
<wica> Dat is te begrijpen
<wica> Zo was die stap ook van DOS naar windows :)
<Guest6518> haha dos is zo ouderwets hé :p ik heb paar jaartjes dos gehad, maar nooit echt iets van begrepen haha
<Guest6518> ik werkte altijd in de prompt scherm =p
<OerHeks> met win7, laat diskmanagment in win7 zelf de partitie verkleinen. zie > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Installatie
<wica> anyway, hoe kan ik in 12.04 package gebruiken van de aankomende 12.10 ?
<OerHeks> wica, niet.
<wica> Laat ik het anders zeggen, ik wil een bepaalde packages van 12.10 gebruiken.
<OerHeks> Als je per se nieuwere paketten wil, enable dan 'backports' in softwarecentrum/sources
<wica> Lijktme dat de libs enzo niet echt veranderd zijn
<OerHeks> wica is niet te zeggen of het gaat werken, teveel afhankelijkheden.
<wica> OerHeks: Weet dat het geen garantie is. Wil het proberen
<wica> voordat ik de hele build zooi op deze server zet :)
<OerHeks> QQ12.04 is met kernel 3.5 o.a.
<OerHeks> ehm QQ12.10
<wica> :)
<OerHeks> neem de source en build yourself.
<wica> MaarZoveel verschil zit er niet tussen 3.2 en 3.5 :)
<wica> idd, waarom moeilijk doen
<Guest6518> "met win7, laat diskmanagment in win7 zelf de partitie verkleinen"
<Guest6518> is dat dan goed of slecht?
<OerHeks> ..?
<OerHeks> waarom vraag je dat?
<Guest6518> ik weet het niet, ik ben noob
<Guest6518> met ubuntu betreft
<Guest6518> ik wil hem naast windows 7 ijnstalleren
<Guest6518> installeren*
<Guest6518> pfft, nu lees ik alweer dat het via WUBI moet, wat is het nu?! :s
<OerHeks> dat staat er niet. succes met lezen, ik ben weg.
<Guest6518> me to
<Guest6518> bye
<Sloefke> goede avond beste mensen ,
<Sloefke> Wederom een vraag???? Reeds eerder heb ik verteld dat ik een groentje ben in Linuxland. Ben vaak geholpen door dit forum nu mijn vraag: ik download een file met de extensie  TAR.gz  wat nu??? wat moet ik doen om het programma te isntalleren ?
<trijntje> Sloefke: welk programma is dat dan?
<trijntje> de meeste software kan je via het softwarecentrum installeren, dan weet je zeker dat het goed werkt
<Sloefke> enblend versie 4
<Sloefke> dit is een programma wat ik most downloaden voorhet programma panorama
<Sloefke> een prog waarmee je panaorama van diverse fotoś kan meaken
<trijntje> Sloefke: panorama is in het softwarecentrum aanwezig, dus dat hoef je niet met de hand te installeren
<trijntje> met de hand dingen installeren hoeft eigenlijk nooit met ubuntu, ik installeer altijd alles via het softwarecentrum
<Sloefke> Ik heb het via het software programma geinstalleerd maar na activeren zegt het programma : nable to find enblend executable. This program is required to continue. Please install it from Enblend package provided by your distributor or download and install the source. Note: at least, enblend version 4.0 is required. Wanneer ik naar die site ga dan download ik het gevraagde programma  en krijg dan die tar.gz
<trijntje> Sloefke: ik zie het nu ook, er is iets mis met het pakket, dat is slordig
<trijntje> dan zou ik het pakket fotoxx proberen
<Sloefke> ben blij dat je het ook ziet dacht eerst aan een verkeerde installatie ik zal kijken hoe ik dit programma weer kan de-installeren
<Sloefke> ga ik zeker doen als dat een panorama programma is: bedankt Trijntje
<JasperCoenraats> Hallo. Ik heb niey zo lang geleden Ubuntu geïnstalleerd. Ik vraag me af of de suggesties van Updatebeheer allemaal helemaal betrouwbaar zijn. Weet iemand dat?
<JasperCoenraats> Het zijn er trouwens 399. Vind ik ook tamelijk veel, hoewel het een eerste keer zou zijn dat ik update
<trijntje> JasperCoenraats: wat bedoel je met betrouwbaar? Je krijgt alleen updates voor programma's die je al geinstalleerd hebt als je dat bedoeld
<trijntje> 400 is inderdaad normaal als je net geinstalleerd hebt, 12.04 is al een half jaar uit
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: ok dat is een héél duidelijk antwoord. Thanks
<trijntje> daarnaast worden alle updates cryptografisch ondertekend, dus het is niet mogelijk om jouw stiekem valse updates te sturen zonder dat je het merkt
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: hoe zou ik dat kunnen merken?
<trijntje> dan geeft het updateprogramma een foutmelding
<JasperCoenraats> aha
<JasperCoenraats> Nou, dan gaan we eens udaten
<trijntje> succes er mee, zal wel een tijdje duren :P
<trijntje> ik ben er vandoor, fijne avond nog
<JasperCoenraats> fijne avond
<JasperCoenraats> of slaap wel
<JasperCoenraats> iemand enig idee wat de grub-pc is?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-11
<perre> 'n avond
<perre>  of nacht
<perre> :)
<perre> iemand kennis van python per toeval ?
<E3D3> Hallo, deze 'Bash-cursist' probeert een scriptje te maken dat een serie veranderende PS1-prompts toont. Mijn probleem is dat ik niet weet hoe netjes PS1 meerdere keren achter elkaar te tonen. Is er iemand die mij hierbij kan helpen ?
<hvanderlaan> @E3D3 je moet een functie maken die een output geeft in je bashrc geef je aan de je PS de functie is. Als je zoekt naar exit code in bash prompt dan moet je het kunnen vinden
<hvanderlaan> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/103857/what-is-your-favorite-bash-prompt
<E3D3> Nog voor het kwartje hier is gevallen, dank ik je hartelijk.
<Maikel> achter elkaar of onder elkaar?
<E3D3> Mijn probleem is niet het aanpassen of tonen van een enkele prompt maar om vanuit een script/functie PS1 meerdere keren te tonen, terwijl normaal PS1 na beeindigen van het scriopt komt.
<Maikel> waarom wil je dat?
<E3D3> puur om te oefenen met willekeurig simpele opdrachten, het buiten andermans voetstappen treden om overzicht e.d. te verkrijgen.
<E3D3> Ik stel een simpel doel, en wil dit oplossen zonder machine code in te voeren :)
<E3D3> Hoewel dit hier veel praktischer lijkt
<E3D3> Ik zal wel hardnekkig en verwoed langs de eenvoudige oplossing kijken
<E3D3> W.b. je vraag 'achter of onder elkaar', maakt niet uit, zolang het maar de PS1 is en niet z'n strings.
<Maikel> goede vraag
<E3D3> Ik zou een tweede script kunnen maken, dat de eerste aanroept, of ik kan PS2 misbruiken en de volgende prompt tonen na gebruikersinvoer, of ik kan alle speciale karakters vertalen naar tput commando's, veel oplossingen maar niets fatsoenlijks.
<E3D3> Zo leer ik nooit fatsoenlijk de shell :(
<E3D3> Lang leve assembly \o/ (wou dat ik er nooit mee gestopt was)
<E3D3> ^^^ toe, bewijs nu dat dit onzin is, of ... ?
<E3D3> hvanderlaan, Heb 't geprobeerd met in .bashrc zoiets als:
<E3D3> myPrompt () { PS1="bla1 "; sleep 1; PS1="bla2 "; sleep 1 } ; export -f myPrompt
<E3D3> Natuurlijk wordt alleen PS1 getoond als het script beeinigt is, dus PS1 = bla2
<E3D3> Iemand interesse in een gratis laptop, speciaal getuned voor scripts ?
<Eagleman> OerHeks
<OerHeks> er zijn meer imap clients Eagleman
<Eagleman> Klopt maaar deze ziet er goed uit
<Eagleman> Wat is er zo slecht aan roundcube dan?
<OerHeks> roundcube is wel aanwezig in Kubuntu, ik zit niet op ubuntu/unity
<Eagleman> ik heb geen GUI
<Eagleman> het moet via een internet address te bereiken zijn
<Eagleman> Roundcube webmail...
<Eagleman> ...is a browser-based multilingual IMAP client with an application-like user interface.
<OerHeks> Ongeschikt denk ik, als je geen desktop op je server wil.
<Eagleman> Nu ben je me kwijt
<Eagleman> Hoezo heb ik een desktop nodig als het een html/php/mysql applicatie is?
<OerHeks> "brwowser based" ?
<Eagleman> ja
<Eagleman> gmail.google.com
<Eagleman> is toch ook zoiets?
<OerHeks> Dus je hebt een browser op je server ?
<Eagleman> wat
<Eagleman> nee
<Eagleman> ik wil de applicatie op me server draaien
<Eagleman> en op aandere pc''s bereiken
<Eagleman> Ik heb toch ook geen desktop op me server nodig om naar gmail te gaan?
<Eagleman> dan typ ik toch gewoon gmail.google.com in op me andere pc?
<Eagleman> Volgens mij snappen we elkaar niet
<Eagleman> http://www.server-world.info/en/Ubuntu_11.04/httpd/img/32.jpg
<OerHeks> Ah zo
<Eagleman> haha hij snapt hem
<Eagleman> alleen die guide op de ubuntu site is outdated
<OerHeks> Ik snap de eerste verwarring, roundcube / cube en compiz ..
<Eagleman> ik zat niet op te letten waar die andere het over hadden
<OerHeks> Dit is een recentere HowTo >> http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/02/how-to-install-roundcube-webmail-071-on.html
<OerHeks> veel opties idd
<Eagleman> ja die had ik ook gevonden
<Eagleman> dan ga ik daar mee aan de slag
<OerHeks> kee
<Eagleman> gebruik nu horde mail alleen dat is verschrikkelijk
<Eagleman> Eerdaags alles maar even opnieuw instaleren, ben ik ook meteen van LVM af
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-12
<erkan^> ubuntu 12.04 loopt zo sloom als slak )-:
<erkan^> erg hé?
<OerHeks> geen last van.
<erkan^> he OerHeks , gebruik je nog steeds kubuntu?
<OerHeks> ja, 10x beter dan gnome, met dat stomme software centrum met paid apps ( waar je nergens support voor kriijgt, wel geld vangen, en de klant laten hangen)
<OerHeks> domste beslissing ooit
<erkan^> mis je gnome niet meer?
<OerHeks> wat denk je zelf?
<OerHeks> psies
<E3D3> Hallo, deze 'Bash-cursist' probeert een scriptje te maken dat een serie veranderende PS1-prompts toont. Mijn probleem is dat ik niet weet hoe netjes PS1 meerdere keren achter elkaar te tonen. Is er iemand die mij hierbij kan helpen ?
<LEDfan_> E3D3: je geeft niet op he? Zou je niet een topic aanmaken op een Linux forum? (ubunutforums, linuxquestions ...)
<LEDfan_> Over welke laptop gaat het eigenlijk?
<LEDfan_> Of op het unix/linux gedeelte van stackoverflow/staxechange?
<E3D3> LEDfan_, Excuse voor de late reactie, er kwam iets tussendoor.
<E3D3> Natuurlijk geef ik niet op. Als ik dit al op moet geven hoef ik ook geen verwachtingen van meer te hebben.
<rulus> wat is het probleem precies?
<E3D3> Misschien is mijn vraag posten op een forum effectiever, maar eerlijk gezegd heb ik dubbele onderzoeken. Dit 'probleem' leert mij zo veel over de praktijk en gemeenschap.
<E3D3> rulus, Ik weet niet hoe ik meerdere keren achter elkaar een veranderde PS1-prompt kan tonen, voor het script ten einde is. PS1 komt normaal alleen na beeindigen van een script.
<rulus> ik ga even wat proberen :)
<E3D3> Tof, alvast bedanks.
<E3D3> bedankt (en bedanks)
<rulus> het is wel een tricky one :P
<E3D3> Daar had ik nog niets over gehoord hiervoor, iedereen op #bash deed heel luchtig. Goed kans dat ik iets zo simpels over het hoofd zie (me blind staar) dat niemand dat aanziet komen.
<rulus> wat je denk ik wil is een script dat telkens een subshell start met een andere waarde voor de PS1 environment variabele
<E3D3> De prompt tonen in een subshell, werkte bij mij niet. De sub deed z'n werk en sloot zonder prompt te tonen. Alleen de 'parent-prompt' zag ik uiteindelijk. Wellicht dat ik vlakbij de oplossing was.
<rulus> ik krijg wel een subshell, maar hij neemt mijn nieuwe waarde voor PS1 niet, of hij overschrijft die bij de initialisatie, dat kan ook
<E3D3> Misschien is deze weg nooit bewandelt, en kan ik beter proberen PS2 voor mijn karretje te spannen, bv. mbv gebruikersinvoer en timeout !?
<E3D3> Gebruikte je export ? export -f
<rulus> ik snap eigenlijk wel niet zo goed de bedoeling? i.e. is er geen andere manier om te bereiken wat je wil bereiken?
<E3D3> Ik heb ook functies in  .bashrc geprobeerd. Ook noppes
<E3D3> Wat ik wil bereiken is 1) deze probleemsteling fatsoenlijk oplossing, op elk gebied ;) 2) Bash & de shell leren zonder om- of afleidingen.
<rulus> maar er is eigenlijk geen use-case voor deze probleemstelling: PS1 is een variabele de shell gebruikt voor prompts, het is niet zinvol die in een script meerdere keren te veranderen, want in een script heb je geen prompt
<E3D3> In de prompt zelf ben ik eigenlijk 0% geinteresseerd. Dit probleem is slecht voortuig, en aangezien ik niets voorbij kijk, zit ik nu op deze kar.
<rulus> als je in een script user input wil krijgen gebruik je "read", en in combinatie met "echo" kan je dat er precies zo laten uitzien als je wil
<E3D3> Al kreeg ik maar een helder antwoord. Ik heb veel van de computer/digitale-basis geleerd en denk vrij binair. Het bos van afgeleide regels zie ik als hulpmiddelen in de groei, evt. probeer ik daarbij te helpen :)
<rulus> dat is prima natuurlijk, maar ik zou toch aanraden om een andere testcase te kiezen om de shell te leren :P
<rulus> kwestie van het jezelf toch niet té moeilijk te maken
<E3D3> Ik heb ook geprobeerd met tput de prompt-string te tonen maar moet dan alle speciale tekens (bv. \u \h) vertalen naar tput-opdrachten.
<rulus> probeer anders eens te bereiken wat je wil zonder PS1 te veranderen
<rulus> met een combinatie van echo, read, en environment variabelen als $USER en $HOSTNAME moet dat lukken
<rulus> dan heb je wel geen shell, maar je kan wel een beetje logica inbouwen voor bepaalde input
<rulus> dan maak je zo je "eigen" minishell als het ware :P
<rulus> kan je verder dan nog uitbreiden naar wens, lijkt me een leuke testcase
<E3D3> Ik herlees je laatste zinnen meerdere keren om de boodschap goed te begrijpen, moment geduld a.u.b.
<rulus> haha, succes
<E3D3> Ondanks mijn duidelijk sputterend innerlijk, lijk ik niet scherp genoeg te kunnen verwoorden hoe bepaalde bijzaken prioriteit hebben gewonnen. De technische kant heeft terein ingeleverd aan de manier waarop er gewerkt wordt, en wat er volbracht wordt. Sorry dat ik wellicht onnodig moeilijk doe en hartelijk bedankt voor je behulpzame betrokkenheid.
<rulus> haha, no worries, en veel plezier -- dat is het belangrijkste
<rulus> succes nog, ik ga een hapje eten :)
<E3D3> Sanouk (Plezier - Thaise lijfspreuk van elke burger, goed bij elke zin en ademhaling) Eet smakelijk
<E3D3> Ik ga use-case van bepaalde shell-elementen nog eens uitspitten, n.a.v. je opmerking. Wellicht dat ik ontdek dat ik probeer mezelf aan m'n bretels het moeras uit probeer te trekken.
<E3D3> Je ziet ik probeer probeer het wel :)
<E3D3> #ubuntu-nl hartelijk bedankt.
<lordievader> Goede middag
<Luckiboy> hallo lordievader
<lordievader> Hey Luckiboy, hoe gaat het met jou?
<Luckiboy> Goed hoor
<Luckiboy> Je hebt een vraag?
<lordievader> Nope, zit vaker aan de andere kant van het scherm, als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel.
<Luckiboy> Oké, ik ook :)
<pcschouten> hallo
<pcschouten> is hier iemand met verstand van nvidia settings?
<OerHeks> Wat wil je weten over Nvidia?
<pcschouten> nou ik heb 2 schermen
<pcschouten> die ik moet besturen dus via nvidia settings maar dat werkt niet fijn
<pcschouten> alles start op mijn 2e bij scherm terwijl nr 1 als basis staat
<pcschouten> kan ik van die nvidia settings af en iets anders gebruiken om in te stellen?
<Innocuous> Nee nvidia settings is de tool waarmee je het moet configureren
<Innocuous> Zou niet al te ingewikkeld moeten zijn
<pcschouten> mij lukt het niet
<pcschouten> ubuntu ziet het als 1 groot scherm en dat moet 2 aparte schermen zijn
<Innocuous> Dan moet je kiezen voor seperate x screen  onder  x server display configuration
<Innocuous> Daar heb ik zelf geen ervaring mee, ik gebruik twinview
<Innocuous> Ooit wel mijn tv als seperate x screen gehad, maar dat is al weer een tijd geleden....
<pcschouten> en wat is xinerama?
<Innocuous> geen idee, maakt het wat uit?
<Innocuous> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo zo te zien hetzelfde als twinview
<Innocuous> Dat wil je kennelijk niet
<pcschouten> het lukt echt niet
<Innocuous> heb je nvidia-settings als root geopend?
<pcschouten> als ik em op seperate zet gaat 2e scherm op wit
<pcschouten> en hoe open ik em op root wat is het commando?
<Innocuous> open een terminal en start het programma met sudo nvidia-settings
<Innocuous> en seperate x screens vereist een herstart van de x server
<pcschouten> ok en dat doe ik met sudo nvidia-settings tog?
<pcschouten> oeps
<pcschouten> dat doe ik met  sudo restart lightdm ???
<Innocuous> Dat weet ik niet precies. Dus ik zou gewoon een reboot doen.
<pcschouten> ok zo terug dan
<pcschouten_> nee doet het niet
<Innocuous> en je hebt ook save to X configuration file gedaan?
<pcschouten_> ja anders zou hij nog op twin staan
<pcschouten_> zal screenshot maken
<Innocuous> zie je helemaal niks op je andere scherm?
<pcschouten_> wit
<Innocuous> voer dit is in op een terminal : DISPLAY=:0.1; xclock
<Innocuous> start dat een klok op je witte scherm?
<pcschouten_> ja
<Innocuous> ah dan werkt het wel
<Innocuous> dan is het dus een probleem met de wallpaper
<pcschouten_> onder schermen staat hij weer niet vermeld allen nr 1 en meer niet wat er eerst wel was
<pcschouten_> ik herstart de x ff
<Innocuous> oh ok dat is vreemd
<pcschouten> nee en bij start krijg ik een waslijst met foutmeldingen over resolutie
<Innocuous> Dat kan een probleem zijn, maar dat hoeft niet perse zo te zijn
<Innocuous> Dat kreeg ik ook na de upgrade naar 12.04
<pcschouten> CRTC 664: uitproberen modus 1280x1024@50Hz met uitvoer op 3200x1080@50Hz (ronde 0)
<pcschouten> dat is 1 regel van vele
<Innocuous> rm ~/.config/monitors.xml
<Innocuous> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1862969
<pcschouten> er gebeurt niets
<Innocuous> nee dat klopt, maar bij mij waren die foutmeldingen wel weg na het opnieuw opstarten
<pcschouten> ok zal ff proberen
<pcschouten_> foutmelding is idd weg maar scherm is nog wit en ubuntu ziet hem niet eens meer alleen die settings ziet em
<pcschouten_> waarom gaat het met de live sessie perfect en nu niet?
<Innocuous> nja weet ik niet, maar wat wil je precies, want volgens mij kun je op zich wel applicaties starten op je andere scherm
<Innocuous> DISPLAY=:0.1; en naam programma
<Innocuous> start een programma op je andere scherm
<pcschouten_> hij ziet niets meer op 2e
<pcschouten_> xmbc bijv maar 1 scherm
<Innocuous> DISPLAY=:0.1; xclock doet ook niets meer?
<pcschouten_> die doet het wel
<Innocuous> DISPLAY=:0.1; xbmc
<Innocuous> ?
<pcschouten_> dat doet het wel
<pcschouten_> maar dan zit mijn muis daar vast
<Innocuous> Pfff het is lang geleden, maar ik heb ook ooit xbmc als seperate xscreen gedraaid en ik herrinner me dat met die muis een xbmc issue is
<Innocuous> oplossing is misschien zoiets: http://blog.burlock.org/xbmc/77-fullscreen-xbmc-without-locking-the-mouse
<Innocuous> of zoiets: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=160936
<pcschouten> drama zeg
<Innocuous> Het is in ieder geval een xbmc issue en ook op te lossen
<pcschouten> tis het hele systeem
<Innocuous> hoezo?
<pcschouten> ubuntu pakt die 2e gewoon niet
<pcschouten> werkt allen met een commando
<pcschouten> op als 1 groot scherm met een resolutie van 1080x3000
<Innocuous> begrijp eigenlijk niet wat je bedoelt, maar ik er vandoor. Morgen ben ik hier weer
<Innocuous> Sorry
<pcschouten> ik wil niet via nvidia settings werken maar via de eigen van ubuntu die werkt beter
<pcschouten> geef nie is ook lastig uit te legge
<Innocuous> Als je een nvidia kaart hebt dan kun je voorlopig niet om nvidia settings heen
<Innocuous> Dat is gewoon zo
<pcschouten> op een live sesie wel
<pcschouten> en een aude driver ook
<Innocuous> ik moet ervan door groet!
<trijntje_> pcschouten: je zou wel een truckje kunnen gebruiken om programma's op een bepaald scherm te starten denk ik
<trijntje_> je moet dan het programma compizconfig-settings-manager installeren
<pcschouten> ja ik wil gewoon 2 schermen waar ook een grens zit en ook gezien word als 2 schermen
<pcschouten> net als in windows
<trijntje_> ik heb geen ervaring met twee schermen
<trijntje_> kan je niet gewoon die driver uitchakelen en de standaard driver gebruiken? Als dat wel werkt
<pcschouten> weet je per ongeluk hoe ik die driver kan updaten?
<trijntje_> even tussendoor, hoe heb je die driver geinstalleerd?
<pcschouten> via de normale weg na een clean instal gesloten drivers
<pcschouten> heb versie 295.xx
<trijntje_> ah, op dezefde manier kan je die driver uitschakelen. Als dat goed werkt lijkt me dat de beste oplossing hiervoor
<trijntje_> of iig de enige die ik kan bedenken, ik heb een ati kaart en maar 1 scherm, dus ik ben maximaal onbekend hiermee
<pcschouten> ja dacht ik ook aan.
<pcschouten> als je het niet erg vind wacht ik op iemand met ervaring hierin no offence
<trijntje_> sure, geen probleem ;)
<pcschouten> vreemde is dat bij de live sessie alles perfect is en nu na install is het kut
<pcschouten> je zal maar een nieuwe gebruiker zijn
<trijntje_> das inderdaad vreemd, meestal is het andersom
<OerHeks> live versie is nouveau
<pcschouten> basis zkr en niet krachtig
<viezerd> nvidia-settngs is the way to go
<viezerd> als je die driver gebruikt dan
<pcschouten> Daarnaast zal TS waarschijnlijk in de "Nvidia X Server Settings" zijn schermen moeten instellen (te benaderen via de Dash).  Indien TS Nvidia 302.07 of hoger heeft geïnstalleerd, kan hij gewoon bij de voorgenoemde locatie zijn schermen instellen i.p.v. met het Nvidia-tooltje.
<pcschouten> staat op het forum dus wil ik updaten
<viezerd> en anders idd, nouveau
<OerHeks> nouveau is prima voor niet-3d dingen
<pcschouten> hoe kan ik updaten ?
<pcschouten> moet wel het maximum uit de graka halen dus downgraden word em niet
<pcschouten> staat die upgrade naar 302 bij extra stuurprogamma? want daar staat niet de versie bij
<t113> help
<t113> ik heb ubuntu 12.04 geinstalleerd op mijn emachines em350
<t113> mijn microfoon doet het alleen niet
<t113> tips?
<OerHeks> bekende bug > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/639846
<t113> waar kan ik precies vinden hoe ik het probleem verhelp? ik ben helemaal nieuw met ubuntu en linux
<OerHeks> Deze post noemt alsa-hda-dkms als oplossing >>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1002978
<t113> ik ga ff kijken
<OerHeks> open terminal:  sudo apt-get install alsa-hda-dkms  ( en daarna in hetzelfde terminal: alsamixer )
<JanC> of in de GUI...  ;)
<t113> hij doet het weer
<t113> wel krakend
<t113> maar ik kan weer skypen
<t113> thnx
<OerHeks> mooi mooi
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-13
<Wobbo> Een Ubuntu 12.04 64 zou toch in VirualBox Ubuntu 12.10 64 kunnen openen?
<Maikel> jups
<Wobbo> De VT-x/AMD-V hardwareversnelling is ingeschakeld maar niet operationeel. Uw 64-Bit gast kan de 64 Bit CPU niet herkennen en zal dus niet opstarten. Zorg er voor dat de VT-x/AMD-V instelling in de BIOS van uw fysieke computer correct is aangezet.
<Wobbo> VT-x is de Intel neem ik aan.
<Wobbo> Mijn Intel 5i...
<RawChid> Je kunt ook die hw virtualisatie uitvinken...
<RawChid> Wordt het iets trager misschien, maar het werkt wel
<JapyDooge> of 'm in je BIOS aan zetten :)
<JapyDooge> maar hij is al weg
<Banaan> hello
<lordieva1er> Goede middag
<utnubu> ik heb een probleem met internet op mijn server, wie weet raad?
<lordievader> utnubu: Ligt eraan wat het probleem is, heb je meer info?
<utnubu> mijn server maakte eerst verbinding met internet via mijnkpn router. werkte goed. via ssh kon ik gegevens aanpassen en bewerken, werkte ook goed
<utnubu> nu wilde ik een netwerkkaart erbij zetten, om daar mijn printer op aan te sluiten
<utnubu> de kaart werd niet gevonden en door wat instellingen te veranderen en uiteindelijk ssh opnieuw te installeren werkte niets meer
<utnubu> hoe krijg ik de instelling weer gereset, en gewoon verbinding via ssh?
<utnubu> en de 2e kaart natuurlijk aan de gang, haha
<utnubu> de server maakt nu geen netwerkverbinding meer, en via ifconfig zie ik geen netwerk kaart meer
<lordievader> utnubu: Je hebt fysieke access naar de machine? Of een andere manier buiten ssh om om de machine te configureren?
<utnubu> ja hoor, hij staat hier onder de trap
<lordievader> utnubu: Ok, werkt het nog naar behoren als je de 2de netwerk kaart eruit haalt?
<utnubu> kan ik eens proberen
<utnubu> ok, heb hier dus 2 xtra kaarten. 1 eruit gehaald, vind nog niets alleen loopback
<utnubu> 2e kaart erin, vind weer een eth0??
<utnubu> mar geeen eth1
<utnubu> standaard kaart is ingebouwd, was voorheen eth0
<lordievader> utnubu: Heb je die toevallig in het bios uitgeschakeld of iets dergelijks?
<UndiFineD> lspci -vvv
<utnubu> nee, is niets mee gebeurd
<utnubu> de eth0 in ifconfig is de standaard kaart, alleen nu zonder ip adres
<utnubu> die stond er eerst standaard bij
<lordievader> utnubu: Voer UndiFineD's commando eens uit, wellicht met een pipe naar "grep Network".
<utnubu> o, had ik niet gezien, sorry, zal es kijken...
<utnubu> krijg ik een lange lijst, onderaan zie ik de nieuwe kaart ertussen staan
<utnubu> hoe kan het dat ik eerst een ip had en nu niet meer?
<utnubu> als ik een verse installatie doe van de server, heb ik meteen internet.
<utnubu> is er geen mogelijkheid om diezelfde actie (het zoeken naar active netwerken) opnieuw te starten? maar dan met de 2e kaart erbij?
<lordievader> utnubu: Wat je misschien kunt doen is de server opnieuw te installeren met beide kaarten erin.
<trijntje> utnubu, wat staat er in /etc/network/interfaces
<lordievader> utnubu: Het commando "sudo ifconfig eth0(/1) up", heeft geen positieve effecten?
<utnubu> ik zal eens kijken
<utnubu> server installeren maakt dat ik veel gegevens kwijt ben
<utnubu> of ik moet ze op eenmakkelijke manier kunnen backuppen naar de 2 andere schijven
 * trijntje is heel even weg
<UndiFineD> modprobe <module> voor de genoemde kaarten
<UndiFineD> en dan ifconfig <ethN> <ip> netmask <netadres>
<UndiFineD> of dhclient <ethN>
<utnubu> ifconfig eth0 of 1 up geen geen reactie
<UndiFineD> eerst modprobe
<UndiFineD> voor de module van jou netwerkkaarten
<utnubu> etc/network/interfaces staat ineens niets in
<utnubu> modprobe? wat moet ik invullen bij module
<UndiFineD> dat zie je dus bij lspci
<utnubu> a, zo
<utnubu> ik zie dat het na 4en is, moet helaas gaan
<utnubu> ik kijkmorgen wel weer verfder, alvast hartelijk bedankt
<UndiFineD> ik ben er wel
<trijntje> hey lordievader
<wesseltje> Goedeavond..
<UndiFineD> hoi
<wesseltje> ik heb een vraag
<wesseltje> hoe maak ik in xbuntu een backup die zeg maar een systeem copie maakt die je weer terug kan zetten bij een crash en moet op dvd gebrand worden is dat mogelijk
<wesseltje> heeft iemand een idee
<Skald_9_> paswoord kwijt :s
<viezerd> zoeken
<Skald_9_> van m'n nickname
<viezerd> van nickserv ?
<Skald_9_> ja
<viezerd> kun je best ff een IRC admin zoeken
<viezerd> die kan een GETPASS bv uitvoeren
<viezerd> of andere opties geven
<Skald_9_> ok ik zoek er een
<viezerd> wss moe je ook email opgeven waar je mee geregistreerd heb
<Skald_9_> problem solved :)
<viezerd> cool
<UndiFineD> sorry wesseltje ik moest even de kids naar bed doen, ik zelf gebruik backintime voor mn backups, maar ik heb de door de applicatie gemaakte cronjob(s) in een scriptje gezet en doe nog enkele andere toegevoegde backups
<wesseltje> Undifined, ik zoek een makkelijk programma waarmee ik kan backuppen en zonder opnieuw te installeren terug kan gaan naar  die backup
<UndiFineD> backintime maakt een rsync backup, die is dus eenvoudig terug te zetten
<wesseltje> ook als linux niet meer opstart?
<szal> hangt ervan af hoezo het niet meer opstart, zou ik denken
<wesseltje> szal.. kan toch gebeuren dat je machine een keer nier meer opstart of bestaad dat niet?
<wesseltje> szal ik ben een windows machine gewend en werk nog niet zo lang met xbuntu... vanuit windows verleden weet ik dat je machine vast kan lopen en dan niet meer opstaten.. waarom zou je anders bij xbuntu een backup nodig hebben als de machine toch maar blijf draaien.
<wica_> avond
<OerHeks> :-)
<wica> *zucht* 1 tik foutje
<wica> cd
<wica> en je bent even zoet
<OerHeks> Dan download je de verkeerde cd?
<wica> Nop, tik fout in een config file
<OerHeks> ah zoals een spatie teveel in een config, zodat die je hele systeem vernield.
<wica> ben een scripj eaan het maken voor openstack :) EN als je in de TOKEN een tik fout maakt, dan kan je niet inloggen :)
<wica> idd
<Skald_9_> gisteren perongeluk de helft van m'n systeem gewist
<Skald_9_> tipfoutje in de terminal
<wica> Hopelijk het deel, wat te downloaden was?
<wica> Zo maakt een ieder wel eens een tik fout.
<Skald_9_> verse installatie gedaan, dat was het eenvoudigste
<wica> Een collega van me ooit eens "rm -rf /var/log" over 25 servers gedaan :)
<Skald_9_> oeps
<wica> idd oeps :)
<OerHeks> ongelooflijk eigenwijze pedante snotneus
<wica> was dat het maar, hij heeft letterlijk gedaan wat de klant vroeg
<wica> zonder na te denken
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-14
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<utnubu> Ik ga weer starten met de server. Iemand tips om hem weer aan het netwerk te krijgen? Hij maakt geen verbinding met internet na het toevoegen van een 2e kaart
<lordievader> utnubu: Misschien dat UndiFineD online is?
<utnubu> zo te zien wel
<lordievader> utnubu: Hij kan aan het idlen zijn.
<utnubu> ? hoe werkt dat dan?
<utnubu> haha, klinkt grappig
<utnubu> ik chat nooit
<lordievader> utnubu: Veel mensen, zoals ik, gebruiken een server met screen of een irc bouncer. Het effect de client blijft altijd online, of de persoon er echt is of niet.
<utnubu> aha, ik werk nu gewoon in de browser
<utnubu> irc bouncer heb ik nooit van gehoord
<utnubu> iemand anders die er misschien wat tips over heeft?
<utnubu> ik wil op zn minst, desnoods zonder 2e kaart weer online kunnen zijn met de server
<utnubu> maar als ik de kaart eruit haal, doet hij nog steeds niets
<utnubu> wie heeft verstand van server-internet verbindingen
<lordievader> utnubu: Je kunt #ubuntu-server ook nog proberen.
<utnubu> ok, hoe kom ik daar?
<JapyDooge> '/join #ubuntu-server'
<JapyDooge> zonder de ' uiteraard :)
<utnubu> #join #ubuntu-server
<utnubu> join #ubuntu-server
<JapyDooge> bijna, / ipv #
<utnubu> haha, ok
<utnubu> ahaaaaaa..
<utnubu> dankjewel
<JapyDooge> succes :)
<utnubu> beetje druk daar, en geen reacties?
<lordievader> utnubu: Ach je zou ook nog de ubuntuforums.org kunnen proberen die hebben ook een server sectie.
<TuneFinder> hey
<TuneFinder> is er iemand die n beetje rock muziek kent?
<JapyDooge> pewww pewww pewpewpew pewpewpew pewpewpewpewpewpew pewpewpewpewpewpew *badum tssj* twaainggg *tssj* twaainggg *tssj* twaainggg *tssj* twaainggg *tssj* *badum*
<JapyDooge> sorry TuneFinder :P
<TuneFinder> lol?
<TuneFinder> http://vtm.be/voor-de-show/bart-van-den-bossche-vliegt-over-de-regenboog
<TuneFinder> de achtergrondmuziek daarvan
<JapyDooge> je vraag mast misschien beter in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<TuneFinder> hoorde ik plots en het klonk zooooo bekend en ik ben totaal geen rock fan
<TuneFinder> maar daar zitten er altijd minder mensen en krijg ik nog minder antwoord
<JapyDooge> tsjaaa :p
<JapyDooge> misschien op http://irc.tweakers.net/fok ofzo dan :p
<TuneFinder> ik heb het al gevraagd in de engelse, men klaagt dan altijd van "aaah de verengelsing" maar daar zitten er gewoonweg meer mensen en vind je veel meer informatie, denk maar aan wikipedia, vergelijk de pagina van pidgin die is er tenminste up to date, de NL is compleet outdated
<TuneFinder> lol
<JapyDooge> succes iig ^^ ik heb hier geen audio helaas
<TuneFinder> dank je
<UndiFineD> voor <TuneFinder> muziek lijkt enigzins op Limp Bizkit - My Way
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> hoe kan ik uitzonderingen maken voor apt-get?
<lord4163> Ik wil niet meer dat apt-get zich bemoeit met de kernels
<OerHeks> je zou 'pinning´  kunnen toepassen, maar ik durf niet te zeggen welke ellende je daarmee over je haalt.... >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<lordievader> Dat zat ik ook te denken.
<OerHeks> pinning = versie vastzetten.
<OerHeks> Sommige gebruikers doen dit, om maar niet elke kernel update hun eigen driver/apps te hercompileren.
<lord4163> oke thx
<lord4163> Moet ik dan linux-headers enzo toevoegen? Of welke paketten?
<OerHeks> Staat dat niet op die pagina?
<OerHeks> "linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic " en misschien nog meer, dat ligt aan je config
<JapyDooge> of build-essentials
<lord4163> Kan ik niet gewoon linux-image neerzetten?
<OerHeks> ...?
<OerHeks> probeer maar, zou ik zeggen.
 * OerHeks krijgt een error 404 op japy's heumpage
<lord4163> Waarom werkt dit niet o.0
<OerHeks> wat voor error krijg je dan?
<lord4163> nee ik krijg geen error
<lord4163> als ik apt-get update doe staat linux-headers-generic er nog steeds in grrr
<OerHeks> Tja ..
<lord4163> echo libxfont1 hold | dpkg --set-selections
<lord4163> dat deed ik met linux-headers linux-headers-generic en linux-image
<OerHeks> Succes ermee.
<lord4163> hmmm proberen met synaptic
<JasperCoenraats> 1) weet iemand misschien hoe ik picto's naar het bureaublad verplaats en 2) zou iemand me wille waar ik mijn w8woord kan veranderen?
<OerHeks> >Je passwoord staat in Seahorse dacht ik, sleutelring
 * OerHeks zit op Kubuntu, kan niet meekieken
<lordievader> Heb je niet een user-manager waarin je het kan veranderen? Zit hier ook in Kubuntu...
<JasperCoenraats> gevonden
<JasperCoenraats> sleutels en w8woorden
<JasperCoenraats> maar vandaar dat ik het liefst picto's plaats op het buroblad
<JasperCoenraats> scheelt mij zoeken en vvragen. En jullie weer antwoorden
<JasperCoenraats> D&D werkt niet hier
<JasperCoenraats> En ik lijd aan chronische MS(s) (MicroSoft-syndroom)
<lord4163> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<lord4163> Rot apt-get
<lord4163> Het werkt wel met synaptic
<lord4163> weird
<OerHeks> ooit gebruikte ik my-unity om icoontjes zichtbaar te maken. zoek eens op askubuntu + 12.04 + icons + desktop?
<OerHeks> nice Gimp magisine issue 1 >> http://gimpmagazine.org/issue1/
<OerHeks> *magazine
 * Skald9 groet
<OerHeks> o/
<Skald_9_> :)
<Skald_9_> youtube werkt toch met flashplayer he ?
<Skald_9_> want plots zie ik overal blauwe gezichten op youtube
<Skald_9_> dag trijntje_
<OerHeks> dat kan. schakel dan HW acceleration uit, linker muis op flashplayer, etc
<trijntje_> hey, ben er weer
<OerHeks> o/ trijntje_ hoe lopen de torrentjes?
<Skald_9_> daarmee is het inderdaad opgelost OerHeks
<trijntje_> OerHeks: rustig, heb bijna niks meer geupload sinds de release. Maar er zitten een paar seeder tussen met > 1Mbit up, dus daar kan het ook aan liggen
<OerHeks> jups, 1.5 mbit :-D
<trijntje> daar heb je het al ;)
<OerHeks> Kost niks, en heb er geen last van, tot zover.
<trijntje> maar momenteel staat de teller van actieve gebruikers van de images op 1164, dus das lang niet slecht
<LEDfan> Pff kheb even jullie hulp nodig. Hoe configureer ik .htaccess op een ubuntu server? (Ik denk dat ik iets op het www heb gevonden)
<LEDfan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingUseOfApacheHtaccessFiles Ik heb dit gevolgt, maar nog altijd krijg ik geen popup voor authentificatie.
<FOAD> Hallo, test.
<Gorash_> in je conf file kun je aangeven of hij de .htaccess uitleest
<Gorash_> /etc/apache2
<Gorash_> en dan in die conf files kijken, hangt van versie af
<Gorash_> volgens mij staat het standaard niet aan, vandaar. dus conf aanpassen en server restarten
<Gorash_> suc6
<LEDfan> Ja
<LEDfan> Dus ik heb in /sites-avaible/default Allowoverride op all gezet
<LEDfan> En in de gewone config, staat .htaccess dat dat het bestand daarvoor is.
<LEDfan> Maar ik zie morgen wel, toch bedankt!
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-15
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<LEDfan> Hi. .htaccess werkt eindelijk, maar mod rewrite nog niet. Iemand een idee?
<Maikel> heb je het wel geactiveer in apache?
<Maikel> a2enmod
<Maikel> en zo iets als dit:  RewriteEngine On
<Maikel>         RewriteOptions Inherit
<Maikel>         RewriteEngine On
<Maikel>         RewriteBase /
<LEDfan> Ja dat heb ik allemaal gedaan.
<Maikel> hmmm ff kijken
<Maikel> probeer het eens te defineren in /etc/apache2/sites_avaible
<LEDfan> De code of, AllowOverride all?
<Maikel>  RewriteEngine On
<Maikel>         RewriteOptions Inherit
<Maikel>         RewriteEngine On
<Maikel>         RewriteBase /
<Maikel> pardon
<Maikel> uhhh option +FollowSymlinks
<Maikel> hier: http://corz.org/serv/tricks/htaccess2.php
<LEDfan> Mmm. In 000-default he? Dat werkt ook niet....
<LEDfan> http://pastebin.com/nZmvPw3r Dat is men 000-default nu.
<Maikel> gooi hem eens in een <directory />
<Maikel> </directory>
<Maikel> de rewrite regels
<LEDfan> Pff dan krijg ik een error. Op lijn 64 verwacht hij </Directory> maar hij krijgjt </virtualHost> Nog niks verdachts opgemerkt, maar blijf verder zoeken .
<Maikel> hmm
<Maikel> 1 moment
<Maikel> die </virtualhost> moet op het eind pas he
<LEDfan> Moet daar al mijn .htaccess code in of enkel de rules?
<LEDfan> Ja dat weet ik.:P
<Maikel> uhhh
<Maikel> die virtualhost zet je in je /etc/acphe
<Maikel>  apache en niet in .htaccess
<LEDfan> Ja. Ik ben nu bezig met de htacces code in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default te zetten? Dat moest ik toch doen? :P :P
<LEDfan> Maikel: ik heb nog wat nagekeken, en heb op een server van een host de .htaccess gebruikt en daar werkt het perfect.
<Maikel> raar
<Maikel> heel raar
<Maikel> staan je rechten goed?
<LEDfan> Daar werkt het echt volledig.
<LEDfan> Dat heb ik me ook afgevraagd, ik heb om te proberen wel heel de map (/var/www/*) op 777 gezet;
<LEDfan> (Is btw een test server, die niet naar buiten word gebracht)
<Maikel> chown -R www-data:www-data ?
<LEDfan> Euh wat moet ik juist intypen?
<Maikel> chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/
<Maikel> dan staat de groep en eigenaar wss goed
<Maikel> chmod 777 gooi je alles open natuurlijk
<Maikel> zo staat als imho ter 'beschikking
<LEDfan> Ja dat weet ik?
<LEDfan> *.
<LEDfan> Hij is nu heel hard bezig. :P
<Maikel> ?
<LEDfan> Klaar.
<Maikel> wow
<Maikel> k
<Maikel> ik moet dus helaas weg
<Maikel> laat mij weten als het lukt en hoe je het hebt gedaan :)
<LEDfan> Okay bye. Ik kan voorlopig verder wekren op de server van mijn host. Toch heel erg bedankt!
<Maikel> np
<LEDfan> Zal ik zeker doen.
<rivanda> Wie kan er helpen? Ik ben mijn root-rechten kwijt en kan niets meer installeren via synaptic of in de terminal. Dit is gebeurd na zie mijn draadje in software onder rivanda
<LEDfan> Ben je passwoord vergeten?
<rivanda> neen
<LEDfan> Wat is er dan gebeurd?
<rivanda> heb in unity 12.04 virtualbox geïnstalleerd daarna winxp. stelde vast dat in virtualbox usb niet werkte
<rivanda> kreeg de oplossing, moest een in terminal iets intijpen zie mijn draadje
<LEDfan> Welke thread?
<rivanda> usb werkte toen perfect. maar stelde vast dat daarna mijn root rechten waren verdwenen
<LEDfan> Maar wat bedoel je daar mee? Kan je niet meer sudo doen?
<rivanda> kan niets meer installeren via synaptic en de terminal, mijn passwd word niet aanvaard
<trijntje> rivanda: je bent uit de sudoers file op de een of andere manier
<rivanda> ja, dat is wat ik er van opmaak, hoe op te lossen?
<trijntje> Wat heb je precies allemaal geprobeerd om usb aan de praat te krijgen? Heb je een link naar wat je gedaan hebt?
<rivanda> hoe plaats ik hier een link naar mijn draadje van het forum
<trijntje> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/gebruiker-toevoegen-aan-groep-vboxusers-in-unity/new/?topicseen#new
<rivanda> ok dat is het
<trijntje> je hebt alleen dat ene commando uitgevoerd? Verder heb je niks anders geprobeerd?
<rivanda> enkel dat commando
<trijntje> ah, je hebt gelijk, dat commando is fout
<rivanda> wat nu?
<trijntje> kan je de pc in veilige modus opstarten, kan je dan wel beheerderstaken uitvoeren?
<LEDfan> [geen idee of het juist is modus] Kan je de gebruiker niet toevoegen aan de groep wheel, en dan kijken of in de sudoers file de groep wheel commando's mag uitvoeren?
<rivanda> ik draai enkel 12.04, geen dualboot
<trijntje> rivanda: ubuntu heeft ook veilige modus, heet 'recovery mode'
<rivanda> hoe opstarten en wat te doen
<trijntje> rivanda: gewoon herstarten, bij het grub scherm voor 'Recovery' oid kiezen, en dan kijken of je kan upgraden
<trijntje> of je updates kunt installeren oid
<rivanda> bij opstarten heb ik geen grub
<trijntje> dan moet je tijdens het booten shift ingedrukt houden
<rivanda> ok
<Kees_> wie heeft even tijd om me te helpen?
<rivanda> ben even weg en zal het uitproberen, tot straks
<lg188> hey, is er een manier om autoamtisch een mail te krijgen als er iets crasht?
<lg188> including een kernel panic
<lg188> of net na dat die gerboot is van een crash
<lg188> want men server crasht soms uit het niet
<lg188> en wil weten wat het veroorzaakt
<LEDfan> Heb je al in de logs gekeken?
<lg188> gebruik logwatch, ja
<lg188> maar andere logs weet ik niet direct te vinden
<UndiFineD> vervelend voor je lg188
<UndiFineD> ik zoek het meestal eerst bij de hardware
<lord4163> Hey
<lg188> mhm wrs,
<lg188> en eventjes een vraagje in icecast, hoe zorg ik dat die niet stop na een playlist?
<lg188> maar dat die herhaald?
<lg188> google werkt niet goed mee :/
<lord4163> Weet iemand hoe ik spaties in een naam vervang door \
<Maikel> op irc?
<lordievader> lord4163: Idd, waarin? IRC, bash, etc?
<Guest26747> wie kan mij vertelen hoe het komt dat als ik een ander beeldscherm op mijn pc zet ik geen geluid meer heb
<Guest26747> Help Help Help ik weet het niet meer
<TopGear> Haai
<warddr> walvis
<OerHeks> Garnaal
<lord4163> bash
<lordievader> lord4163: Gebruik sed. "sed 's/\ /\/g'"
<lord4163> hoe gebruik ik dat dan op de variabele $input?
<lordievader> lord4163: InputEdit=$(echo $input | sed 's/\ /\g')
<lord4163> sed: expressie #1, teken 7: onafgemaakte 's'-opdracht
<Guest37> hallo
<munsking> hallo, ik heb een probleem met mijn 2e monitor, na dat ik die nvidia hardware drivers installeer heb ik maar op een monitor beeld
<munsking> weet iemand van jullie daar misschien een oplossing voor?
<dijck> hi, probeer in ubuntu 10.10 vodafone mobile te installeren maar lukt niet, kan iemand me helpen??
<szal> dijck: 10.10 is toch inmiddels dood, of niet?
<dijck> klopt maar heb een oude asus eee met slechts 4g ssdd en kan niets anders erop draaien
<dijck> ben volledig nieuw met linux/ubuntu, volg ik echter wat ik gegoogeld heb, dan komen er meldingen waar ik niets mee aan kan, dus HELP!
<LEDfan> Post die meldingen dan hier. (Als ze lang zijn via pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dijck> ok, geef me ff dan switch ik over naar de asus eee
<dijck_> krijg de melding - als ik via ubuntu  software centrum het bestan d wil installeren "Kan niet voldoen aan afhankelijkheid: python (< 2.5) "
<LEDfan> Ah ik *denk* dat je een oudere versie nodig hebt van python. Misschien dat de python freaks hier je verde rmee kunnen helpen;
<dijck> nee de python heb ik geupload naar versie 2.7 het was 2.6
<LEDfan> Ja maar je moet juist een oudere versie hebben van python denk ik. Want de laatste versies van python zijn niet compatible met de versie die jij nodig hebt.
<dijck> ook andere deb vmc files geprobeerd, maar telkens het zelfde resulaat
<OerHeks> dijck, als de stick erinzit, hoe heet deze als je in terminal " lsusb " doet ? toevallig een HUAWEI ding ?
<dijck> yeb eeb huawei en lusb heb ik niet geprobeerd!
<OerHeks> copieer die regel en plak die hier, wellicht is de oplossing te vinden.
<trijntje> het is vragen om gehackt te worden als je met oude software blijft werken. Kan je niet een lichtere versie van ubuntu zoals xubuntu of lubuntu installeren?
<dijck_> jvd@ASUS-eee:~$ lsusb Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0458:0007 KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems)  Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 007: ID 19d2:2002 ONDA Communication S.p.A.  Bus 001 Device 005: ID eb1a:2761
<dijck> nee heb ik al geprobeerd, zelfde resultaat, de enige die er op gaat is ubuntu 10.10 netbook
<dijck> die is speciaal gemaakt voor de asus eee 4g pc laptop
<szal> dus grotere SSD of HDD kopen of weg met die Eee
<OerHeks> ... of minimal cd gebruiken, dan haal je de installatie pakketten op van internet ( via draad)
<dijck> tja dat zou jammer zijn, ben emotioneel gehecht aan het ding, was van mijn pas overleden dochter, dus.................
<dijck> ja dat zou ik kunnen proberen, niet aan gedacht, maar de vraag is, welke minimal ik dan best neem?
<dijck> is er een voor de 12-.. ?
<trijntje> 12.04 kan je weer 5 jaar vooruit, als je 'netinstall' doet kan je zelf alle software selecteren, dat zou denk ik moeten werken
<OerHeks> jups
<dijck> en krijg ik die ook via een usb stick geinstalleerd??
<dijck> het ding heeft geen cd stattion
<trijntje> jahoor
<dijck> via linux usb creator??
<trijntje> ja, of met 'unetbootin'
<trijntje> je kan met het commando 'dpke --get-selections' een backup van alle geinstalleerde programma's maken
<dijck> ok, als er niets anders op zit, dan maar aan de slag, grt-jes en bedankt doeg
<trijntje> als je daarna het minimale systeem installeert en dan die pakketten terug zet zou het moeten werken
<trijntje> *dpkg
<dijck> right, thx ga het proberen
<arjan60> Hallo, Kan ik hier met installatieproblemen terecht?
<OerHeks> arjan60, stel je vraag, misschien weet iemand het antwoord.
<arjan60> Thanks, Ik probeer de laatste 64 bit te installeren, de cd doet zijn best, brengt de omgeving van Ubuntu, maar het venster, waar voor de taal en de keuze proberen  of installeren wordt aangeboden, blijft geheel wit. De cursor is vrij, maar klikken doet niets.
<arjan60> De schijf is, inmiddels, schijf 0, eerste boot.
<OerHeks> Heb je de iso gecontroleerd met md5sum?
<arjan60> Het is een SSD schijf, maar dat mag imo niet uitmaken. Kan de keuze 'proberen' dus ook niet toepassen..,
<OerHeks> SSD mag niet uitmaken idd
<OerHeks> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<arjan60> ehm, nee, maar ik heb m via deze site, of bedoel je ivm brandtproblemen?
<arjan60> Brandproblemen
<OerHeks> Ja, bij overdracht kan er wel eens 1 bitje omvallen
<arjan60> ok,
<arjan60> op 40 x geschreven.., dat is te snel zeker?
<OerHeks> we adviseren de iso op lage snelheid te schrijven, 4x/8x
<arjan60> ok, ga ik dat eerst proberen.., Bedankt!
<OerHeks> Succes.
<arjan60> thanks,
<OerHeks> arjan60, je hebt ook nog een keer booten geprobeerd??
#ubuntu-nl 2012-09-16
<Mario_> kan iemand me helpen met deze tekst: Sorry Gast, je bent verbannen van gebruik van dit forum! Deze verbanning is permanent.
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<Guido1> Hallo, is iemand online? ik heb een probleem met het gelui bij ubuntu 10.04
<LEDfan> Zeg maar miscshien kunnen we helpen;
<Guido1> er zijn een paar geluiden en songs die ik met totem kan beluisteren, maar als ik vlc gebruik of deze als mailalert bij mozilla wil gebruiken klinkt het heel anders, dan het hoort of je hort helemaal niets
<Guido1> LEDfan: heb je enig idee wat ik kan doen, zodat het weer werkt?
<Maikel> check eens alsamixer in je console
<Maikel> maar het klinkt wel lekker vaag ja
<trijntje> 10.04 is ook al oud, sindien is  volgens mij het hele geluidssysteem van ubuntu al een paar keer omgegooid
<Guido1> Maikel: als ik muziek met totem afspeel klinkt het zoals het moet. alsik het met vlc doe is het te vergelijken met bellen met een mobiel met heeeeel slecht ontvangst
<Guido1> trijntje: helaas is mijn laptop ook oud en heeft zelfs met windows xp last, hoewel dit voorinstalierd was. ik ben dus bang dat hij het nieuwere linux niet aan kan. de oppervlakte van de nieuwere versies bevalt mij ook niet echt.
<trijntje> Guido1: heb je naar alternatieven zoals xubuntu of lubuntu gekeken?
<Maikel> Guido1: waarom do e je niet een dist upgradE?
<Guido1> Maikel: wat bedoel je precies met "check eens alsmixer in je console"?
<trijntje> de nieuwere versies hebben ook wat extra mogelijkheden om de prestaties te bevorderen, bijvoorbeeld het programma 'zram-config'
<Maikel> alsamixer
<Maikel> open een terminal
<Maikel> en kijk eens naar alsamixer
<Guido1> trijntje: ik heb van kubuntu gehoord, maar ik weet nog niet hoe ik kan overstappen en de instellingen enz. kan houden
<Maikel> welke instellingen?
<Guido1> Maikel: wat moet ik bij de terminal ingeven?
<Maikel> alsamixer
<Maikel> $ alsamixer
<trijntje> Guido1: hier staat een mooi overzicht van de verschillende versies:http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/afgeleiden/introductie
<Maikel> maar wat men zegt ja...ik denk dat je eerst beter een dis upgrade kan doen
<trijntje> vooral xubuntu en lubuntu zijn zuinig
<Guido1> Maikel: okee, de alsamixer is open. wat moet ik nu doen?
<Maikel> gewoon ff langs de rtijes lopen
<Maikel> kijken of alles goed staan
<Maikel> hoewel ik vermoed dat het daar niet aanligt
<Guido1> Maikel: als ik het goed begrip is het goed. headphone, PCM en front lopen helemaal tot boven (rood). CD is net tot onder rood
<Maikel> ik zal ff alles onder rood zetten
<Maikel> maar je werkt in gnome
<Maikel> en sommige progsels werken wel en andere niet
<Maikel> ?
<Guido1> Maikel: wat de instellingen betreft. geinstalierde programmas enz. en de instellingen,logs enz. van de programmas
<Maikel> ?
<Guido1> Maikel: met totem kan ik een song afspelen, maar met vlc kan ik de zelfde song niet beluisteren - het is dan te vergelijken met een heel slechte telefoon verbinding of ballen van papier maken
<Maikel> ja, en met een film ook?
<Guido1> ja
<Maikel> hmm
<Maikel> kijk, het ligt dus niet tussen je hardware en je software om goed geluid te maken
<Maikel> totem werkt dus wel goed en de rest niet
<Maikel> my wild guess...en dat is dus gewoon echt een gok, wellicht zijn je codecs niet goed
<trijntje> je zou kunnen kijken of totem een andere sound server oid gebruikt dan de andere programma's, volgens mij kan je verschillende kiezen
<Guido1> Maikel: precies. rhythembox was volgens mij ook in orde.
<Maikel> dan is het je codec
<Maikel> of wat trijntje zegt
<Maikel> meest voor de hand liggend
<Maikel> vls is een vaag ding
<Maikel> vlc, gebruik mplayer :)
<Guido1> trijntje, Maikel: Hoe kan ik nagaan welke codecs gebruikt worden? en hoe kan ik de sound server vinden?
<Maikel> oef
<Maikel> uhh
<Maikel> ik ken de vlc player niet
<trijntje> in totem kan je bij 'voorkeuren -> audio' kijken
<Maikel> wil je die perce hebben?
<Maikel> perse
<Guido1> Maikel: ik wil het wel graag aan de praat krijgen. het beperkt namelijk ook de mailalert van seamonkey van mozilla
<trijntje> bij vlc extra -> voorkeuren -> audio, en dan bij "Uitvoermodule" een paar isntellingen proberen en kijken of het beter wordt
<trijntje> disclaimer: ik heb die instellingen opgezocht in ubuntu 12.10, dus misschien heten opties anders/ zijn ze elders te vinden in 10.04
<Maikel> hmm ik gebruik die meuk niet...volg maar Guido1 advies
<Maikel> mischien is een alg. codec 'kaput'
<trijntje> vlc is awesome, kan werkelijk elk idioot formaat afspelen
<Guido1> trijntje: bij "audio" heb ik de keuze tussen stereo, 4-kanals enz.
<Guido1> hoe kan ik erachter komen of een algemene codec stuk is en hoe kan ik het weer repareren?
<Maikel> hmm mplayer ook :)
<Maikel> Guido1: kijk welke codec totemt gebruikt en vlc
<trijntje> Guido1: ik zou het bij totem zo laten als het werkt, en dan bij vlc experimenteren met de verschillende opties totdat het geluid beter klinkt
<Guido1> waar vind ik mplayer na dat ik het heb geinstalleed?
<Maikel> oef je hebt het geisntalleerd?
<Maikel> in de console :)
<Maikel> of je moet nog apt-get install mplayer-gui doen, voor een mooie gui
<Guido1> Maikel: na apt-get install mplayer-gui kan ik het nog niet vinden
<Maikel> sorry start het dan op via de console
<Maikel> mplayer-gui
<Maikel> ik gebruik nauwelijks X
<Maikel> maar dat lost je probleem niet op he
<Guido1> Maikel: "command not found"
<Maikel> mplayer plus een tab indrukken?
<Guido1> Maikel: maar zo als je al zei. het lost het probleem niet op
<Maikel> idd
<Maikel> probeer dus te onderzoeken welke codec vlc gebruikt en totem
<Maikel> maar wederom: wil je niet eerst een dist-upgrade doen?
<Guido1> Maikel: misschien wel, maar hoe kan ik de brouwserinstelingen enz. behouden, alsik bv. naar xubuntu overstap?
<Maikel> gebruik je firefox?
<Maikel> of gebruik je die konqueror?
<Maikel> en die behoud je...want die staan in je gebruikers directory
<Maikel> tar die ff
<Maikel> tar cvf user.tar /home/user
<Maikel> raak je niets kwijt
<Maikel> (moet je dat tar bestand natuurlijk wel op een externe harddisk zetten of zo
<trijntje> je kan beter wat specifieker zijn, en alleen een backup maken van programma's die je wilt behouden
<trijntje> als je alle configuraties meeneemt krijg je vast allemaal rare conflicten
<Guido1> Maikel, trijntje: Ik wil seamonkey (browser) en instantbird (chat) houden met geschiedenis, instellingen enz. vlc. en open shot video converter wil ik verder gebruiken. De printerinstellingen wil ik ook houden - netwerk
<Guido1> (seamonkey bevat ook alle mails)
<trijntje> Guido1: als je in de bestandsverkenner 'Ctrl+H' intoets zie je alle verborgen mappen (die beginnen met een .), ik verwacht dat de instellingen in .seamonkey en .instantbird staan
<trijntje> vlc en openshot etc kan je ook gewoon in xubuntu/lubuntu installeren, dus dat is geen probleem. Ik weet niet hoe je de printer en netwerkinstellingen mee kunt nemen, ik denk dat je die het beste opnieuw kunt opzetten
<Guido1> trijntje: ik weet niet meer hoe ik de printerinstellingen voor elkaar heb gekregen, maar ik had best moeite daarmee en met het netwerk - er zitten windows computers in en een paar zijn een beetje gek
<trijntje> als je printer al zo oud is verwacht ik dat die vanzelf werkt in 12.04. Die van mij moest ik vroeger ook zelf instellen, maar tegenwoordig is het plug&play
<trijntje> van rare windows computers weet ik niks helaas
<Guido1> die zit op een ander computer en die computer doet moeilijk met vrijgaven
<Guido1> een is zelfs zo raar dat een computerkrant voor windows niet weet wat je kan doen
<warddr> Weet er iemand een goede tool om databases mee te ontwerpen onder linux?
<UndiFineD> warddr, tools als mindmapping, database administratie: freemind, tora
<UndiFineD> maar kan ook met libreoffice
<UndiFineD> ik weet niet hoe complex je taak is
<LEDfan> warddr:  ik gebruik www sql designer: http://ledfanselektronica.be/article/5/WWW%20SQL%20designer  http://code.google.com/p/wwwsqldesigner/
<LEDfan> Moet je wel op een server gooien.
<warddr> dank UndiFineD en LEDfan, ik zal het eens bekijken
<UndiFineD> :)
<warddr> heb ondertussen ook het programma dia van iemand te horen gekregen, dat doet vrij goed wat ik ervan verwacht
<UndiFineD> dia is ook leuk, je kunt er bijv uml naar code mee maken
<UndiFineD> en uml2dia is er geloof ik ook
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-09
<Gorash_> yoo! Iemand die me even kan helpen, vraagje over pulse/alsa
<Gorash_> nevermind... het werkt! Ik kreeg eerder pulse niet werkend voor MPD.
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<dennis__> hey allenmaal
<dennis__> helppppp
<dennis__> hoe instaleer ik cURL
<dennis__> ps voor de gene die me kennen ubuntu draait nu als een zonnetje
<dennis__> trijntje ik heb me problemen opgelost door ubuntu te instaleren vanaf usb stick
<dennis__> curldoet het
<dennis__> lol
<dennis__> eindelijk iets zelf voor elkaar gekregen
<xatr0z> \o/
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-10
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<daandebruin> hallo
<brentjuh> #dutchlinuxusers
<zazz> hey heeft der iemand een momentje ben aan het proberen een tar aan het uitpakken in een beschermd bestand ik heb sudo tar --extract zyGrib-6.1.4.tgz  /usr/local/src  gebruikt het enige wat gebeurd is wat gepink dat stopt na een tijdje geen foutmelding maar het is niet uitgepakt heb ook unzip geprobeerd maar dat gaat niet hoewel man unzip wel de uitleg geeft, dat wil toch zeggen dat het geinstaleerd is niet?
<Gotiniens> probeer eens "sudo tar --extract --gunzip zyGrib-6.1.4.tgz  /usr/local/src
<Gotiniens> tgz is een afkorting voor tar.gz
<Gotiniens> gz in gnu zip
<Gotiniens> met unzip gebruik je de welbekende windows zip
<Gotiniens> ow wacht
<Gotiniens> die gaat ook niet werken
<zazz> die doet idd hetzelfde
<Gotiniens> deze moet je hebben: sudo tar --extract --gunzip --file zyGrib-6.1.4.tgz  /usr/local/src
<Gotiniens> tar was ooit bedoelt om bestanden van tape af te halen, daarom moet je aangeven dat je bestanden uit een bestand wil halen
<zazz> cool toch hoe je echt de roots voelt waar het allemaal gebom :)
<zazz> is nog bezig maar verdacht lang aan het pinken
<Gotiniens> waarschijnlijk omdat hij nu wel bezig is
<Gotiniens> je ziet geen meldingen als alles goed is standaard
<zazz> nog steeds bezig maakt het wat uit dat ik op bodhi bzig ben is gebaseerd op ubuntu 11.10
<Gotiniens> daar heb je de optie --verbose voor
<Gotiniens> bodhi zegt me niks
<zazz> is een lichtere ubuntu
<Gotiniens> nee tar is al jaren hetzelfde :)
<zazz> heb het ook zonder problemen in opensuse gebruikt maar ja 5 maand is zoiezo niet veel als ervaring in linux :D
<Gotiniens> nee, ik leer nog regelmatig nieuwe dingen :)
<Gotiniens> en ben al 10 jaar bezig ;)
<zazz> is uiteidelijk een van de redenen dat we voor linux kiezen alle ik dan toch
<zazz> in ieder geval bedankt te helpen echt zonder de comunity had ik en veel anderen er nooit aan begonnen
<zazz> uiteindelijk gelukt met sudo  tar -xvzf zyGrib-6.1.4.tgz
<zazz> weet niet hoe of warom ma ga wat meer lezen over tar en consorts :)
<zazz> ik heb nog veeeeel te leren
<zazz> bedankt Gotiniens
<Gotiniens> afgezien van v(erbose) is dat hetzelfde als ik had gegeven ;)
<Gotiniens> ohnee, de destination
<zazz> die gaf ik toch in achteraan de vorige keer?
<zazz> of kan het zijn dat sudo aleen het eerste deel van de code leest?
<Gotiniens> nee sudo leest die hele code
<Gotiniens> dat doet sudo meestal wel (er zijn wat uitzonderingen)
<jcfp> bestemming aangeven gaat bij tar met -C optie, niet door alleen maar een directory achteraan te plakken
<zazz> dus ik kan aleen uitpakken waar de tar staat? of als  ik -d ingeef kan ik er toch nog een directory aanplakken?
<zazz> -c sorry
<Gotiniens> -C (hoofdletter)
<jcfp> hoofdletter idd, dus sudo tar -xvzf zyGrib-6.1.4.tgz -C /usr/local/src
<lordievader> zazz: Zonder output dir pak tar uit naar de current working directory.
<zazz> dat is idd wat ik nu gedaan heb bestand in dir gplaatst en daar uitgepakt
<lordievader> zazz: Je kunt ook het volgende doen: cd /usr/local/src; sudo tar -xvzf <pad-naar-tar-file>/zyGrib-6.1.g.tgz;
<lordievader> Komt allemaal op hetzelfde neer. De meerdere wegen naar Rome.
<zazz> daar had ik idd zelfop moeten komen omdat het bestand iid een pad op zichzelf is
<zazz> toch altijd ver
<zazz> uimend iets te proberen wat niet direct likt ;)
<zazz_> kan iemand me vertellen waar de fout zit?
<zazz_> g++ -c -m64 -pipe -O2 -D_REENTRANT -Wall -W -DQT_WEBKIT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_XML_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_NETWORK_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_SHARED -I../../../share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++-64 -Isrc -I../../../include/qt4/QtCore -I../../../include/qt4/QtNetwork -I../../../include/qt4/QtGui -I../../../include/qt4/QtXml -I../../../include/qt4 -Isrc -Isrc/util -Isrc/map -Isrc/GUI -Isrc/curvedrawer -I/usr/include/qwt -I/usr/local/qwt6/include/ -Iob
<zazz_> ben zgrub aan het compilen heb alles geinstaleerd wat ik denk nodig te hebben
<Edwin> Hello all!
<Guest39300> Hallo, ik ben hier nieuw, en ik heb een paar vragen, allereerst: is er iemand online? :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-11
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Fermata> Ik vraag me altijd af waarom er mensen zijn die verwachten dat ze veel, if any, antwoord krijgen als ze om 23:45 binnen komen vallen. :P
<lordievader> Ik vraag mij dat altijd af bij de mensen die om 02:00 ergens binnen vallen ;)
<Fermata> Ja.
<BlackDex> Ik heb een aantal niet netjes uitgelijnde icoonen op mijn desktop staan... en ik krijg ze maar niet uitgelijnd... iemand een idee??
<BlackDex> De optie "Keep Aligned" werkt niet echt
<BlackDex> Hmm... lijkt iets te maken te hebben met de label en dat het aan de rechterkant van de desktop staat :)
<peter> hallo
<Guest51720> hallo
<Guest51720> ik heb zojuist unbuntu geinstalleerd naast xp..
<Guest51720> heb internet wlan via een externe usb antenne
<Guest51720> ik wil nu via unbuntu contact maken met wlan...echter de software staat in xp
<Fermata> Je wilt in XP verbinding maken met wifi d.m.v. Ubuntu?
<Guest51720> kan dus ook geen verbinding maken in unbuntu
<Fermata> Ah.
<Fermata> Zie je geen netwerken?
<Guest51720> nee
<Guest51720> normaal als ik xp opstart dan ga ik naar de externe antenne en maak verbinding met het netwerk...
<Fermata> Kan je eens de uitvoer van het volgende commando plakken op paste.ubuntu.com, en ons de link geven?  lsusb
<Guest51720> nu start ik unbuntu maar kan deze usb antenne niet vinden
<Guest51720> de link van wat
<Fermata> De link die boven in de balk staat, die je krijgt als je op Paste! geduwd hebt.
<Guest51720> nou ben vanalles ah uitproberen...maar echter begrijp ik niet wat je bedoeld...
<Fermata> Je hebt de uitvoer van dat commando geplakt?
<Guest51720> kan het ff niet volgen
<Fermata> Weet je hoe je een terminal opent?
<Guest51720> ik zit nu niet in unbuntu maar gewoon in xp..in unbuntu heb ik geen internet...wat is een terminal
<Fermata> Een zwart scherm met een knipperende cursor. ;)
<Fermata> Ik wil bepalen welke wifi-stick je hebt.
<Guest51720> nee niet gezien
<Fermata> Da pas kunnen we je verder helpen.
<Guest51720> ah ik zie nu pas staan paste.unbuntu.com...en  daar moet ik lsusb in pasten...dat heb ik gedaan en dan staat er..download als text
<Guest51720> ralink 3070 van qtech...is mijn usb stick antenna
<Fermata> Ah, kijk. :)
<Guest51720> ja dat laatste lees ik achter op mijn antenna
<Fermata> http://askubuntu.com/questions/148767/help-do-i-install-the-ralink-rt3070-wireless-driver -- dit is een handleiding voor installatie.
<Fermata> Ik moet nu helaas weg, naar college.
<Guest51720> ok thatnks!!
<Fermata> Maar er zijn hier vast mensen die je, als je wat geduld hebt, kunnen verder helpen.
<Guest51720> ok
<zazzou> goeiemiddag ik ben een programma aan het compilen waar ik QT4 voor nodig heb nu ben ik op zoek en vind ik enkel QT5 en QT4.8.5 zou die aatste compatibel moeten zijn of scheelt dit programma echt zoveel van update tot update? ik vraag het maar omdat het compilen van 230mb op mijn pctje een halve dag zou duren :)
<jpjacobs> wel als je QT4 nodig hebt zal 4.8.5 wel goed zijn.
<zazzou> cheers
<zazzou> dan zal ik men machientje even wat werk geven :)
<jpjacobs> disclaimer weet het niet zeker zeker, maar het zou moeten
<zazzou> de 4 weet jij waar je die nog zou vinden?
<jpjacobs> gewoonlijk blijven pakketten met dezelfde major versie compatibel
<zazzou> niet op hun website en niet via torrents
<zazzou> dacht ik ook ja
<zazzou> ach ik probeer het en als het niet zou lukken zoek ik nog een paar uur ;)
<jpjacobs> het zou goed moeten zijn hoor. tussen de tweede nummertjes heb je gewoonlijk toevoeging van functionaliteit, en de laatste zijn meestal bugfixes
<zazzou> ma die functionaliteit verandert niets aan de structuur he?
<jpjacobs> nope, enkel extras
<zazzou> dan zou het idd goed moeten zijn, bedankt
<jpjacobs> geen probleem
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<exalt> Hallo kan iemand mij een voorbeeld geven van een extern shell commando ?
<lordievader> exalt: Wat bedoel je precies met een extern shell commando? Iets ssh achtigs?
<exalt> neen, een commando waarme ik met een andere shell can communiceren denk ik, ik lees daar nu over in een LPIC document, maar begrijp niet alles ervan
<exalt> ik vermoed dat zet het hebben over tty1 --> tty3
<Gotiniens> hmm
<OerHeks> long list of shell commands http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<Gotiniens> ben je aan het studeren voor LPIC?
<Gotiniens> gaat het misschien over VIM?
<exalt> olhh nee ik snap het al!
<Gotiniens> http://www.theunixschool.com/2012/03/internal-vs-external-commands.html
<exalt> pwd geeft een ander resultaat als /bin/pwd
<exalt> dat is het verschil tussen intern en extern
<exalt> ja Gotiniens ik ga ze doen :)
<Gotiniens> ik heb laatst RHCSA cursus gedaan
<Gotiniens> RHCSA lijkt voornamelijk gevraagd te worden
<Gotiniens> en een (mogelijke) werkgever zei tegen me dat LPIC niks waard was
<Gotiniens> de meeste kennis is overdraagbaar tussen distro's
<exalt> nou lekker is dat dan :P
<exalt> nee ik krijg het grotendeels van school met extra studipunten wanneer ik het haal
<Gotiniens> ah ok
<Gotiniens> ja ik niet
<Gotiniens> deze heeft de baas betaald, maar zitten wel regels aan verbonden
<Gotiniens> minstens 2 jaar blijven enz
<exalt> aha
<JanC> extern is het tegengestelde van built-in; maar de voorbeelden bovenaan die pagina van "theunixschool" zijn enigszins misleidend (welke opdrachten ingebouwd zijn hangt uiteraard af van welke shell je gebruikt)
<JanC> Gotiniens: sommige RH-kennis is overdraagbaar naar andere distro's, maar andere zaken zijn dat totaal niet
<Gotiniens> JanC, In de cursus die ik deed, was toch het grootse deel vel overdraagbaar
<Gotiniens> mischien dat het bij de hogere niveau's anders is
<JanC> mja, pakketbeheer, hoe je met configuratiebestanden omgaat, e.d. zijn toch behoorlijk verschillend vergeleken met Debian (en afgeleiden) lijkt me
<Gotiniens> hmmm wat noem je behoorlijk verschillend?
<Gotiniens> imho moet je als systeembeheerder de concepten snappen
<JanC> sure
<Gotiniens> als je apt-get install <package> wel snapt, maar yum install <package> niet is er echt iets mis
<khildin> dan is LPIC JUIST de te volgens certificatie....
<JanC> maar Debian is over het algemeen stricter in zo'n dingen
<Gotiniens> hoe bedoel je JanC ?
<khildin> Gotiniens: als je nog *nooit* met .rpm packages hebt gewerkt en alleen met .deb packages, dan is het niet raar dat je de syntax van yum niet weet??
<Gotiniens> khildin, dan moet je dat als sysadmin in minuten hebben gevonden, en doorhebben
<JanC> nu ja, het is een hele tijd geleden dat ik RH gebruikt heb, maar Debian heeft gewoonlijk meer "regeltjes" over hoe je configuratiebestanden behandelt (en over wat het systeem er mee doet), al verschilt dat uiteraard ook van pakket tot pakket
 * khildin heeft ooit in een HEEL ver verleden wel met .rpm gewerkt maar dat ging via yast... :P
<khildin> Gotiniens: ik zou als sysadmin vooral van een systeem afblijven waar ik niet van weet hoe die is opgezet....
<JanC> Gotiniens: en het zijn de subtiele verschillen die je niet in minuten vindt die je later in je gat bijten natuurlijk  :p
<khildin> dat dus... ;)
<Gotiniens> khildin, dat heb je natuurlijk ook als je op een nieuw systeem komt met een OS wat je wel kent
<khildin> yup... maar daar ren je sneller doorheen....
<Gotiniens> JanC, er waren inderdaad verschillen die ik voor de zekerheid heb opgeschreven
<khildin> ik voel me bij Ubuntu server VEEL meer op mijn gemak dan bij (bijv) CentOS
<JanC> ik weet wel nog dat de eerste linux servers die ik beheerde in 2000 enerzijds Red Hat en even later Debian waren, en dat Debian toen minstens 10× professioneler overkwam als server-distro
<JanC> maar goed  :)
<JanC> toen bestond yum e.d. nog niet eens, denk ik
<Gotiniens> Ik zeg trouwens ook niet dat als je debian kent, dat je dan ook gelijk net zo snel op redhat kan werken
<khildin> Ikzou zelf niet snel voor RH kiezen, maar ze hebben het daar toch echt wel begrepen hoe een degelijke server distro in elkaar te zetten
<Gotiniens> Maar ik zeg wel dat als je iets op debian kan, je het ook op redhat kan,
<Gotiniens> redhat was ook niet mijn keus, meer van de werkgevers laten we maar zeggen
<JanC> :)
<Gotiniens> werkgevers vragen schijnbaar om redhat
<Gotiniens> dus doe ik die cursus ;)
<JanC> sure, ik ken ook nog wel iemand die voor z'n werkgever een groupware server nodig had, en Novell wilde groupware enkel ondersteunen onder SuSE
<khildin> JanC hoe lang geleden was dat?... o_O
<khildin> groupware?.... dan zijn er toch TIG oplossingen?... openchange, zarafa, zimbra,... en dan bij depricated Novell blijven?
<JanC> tot die bij een upgrade stuk ging, en dure Novell & SuSE support geen oplossing vond (hij heeft uiteindelijk zelf gevonden en beslist dat hij beter af was met Debian)
<JanC> khildin: dat was een hele tijd geleden
<khildin> hehe dat moet haast wel...
<JanC> Zarafa & Zimbra bestonden nog niet en zo
<JanC> Novell bestaat niet eens meer  ;)
<Gotiniens> haha ja dat ken ik, haal je MS support binnen voor een exchange probleem
<Gotiniens> vinden ze geen oplossing, en komen ze enkel met constateringen die je al wist
<JanC> khildin: en niet alle groupware-oplossingen zijn echt bruikbaar als je duizenden gebruikers hebt
<JanC> Gotiniens: het is vooral erg als de oplossing uiteindelijk simpel blijkt
<khildin> ja... er is verschil in schaalbaarheid
<Gotiniens> JanC, zoiets had ik laatst met de geiser monteur
<Gotiniens> de stak letterlijk zijn vinger in een gat en toen was het probleem opgelost :P
<Gotiniens> wat voelde ik mij een gebruiker
<khildin> praat me er niet van.... vaatwasser 'doet het niet meer'..... blijkt er een stukje plastic van een frisdrankdop voorbij het filter in de pomp te zitten.... plastic eruit... vaatwasser gerepeareerd....
<khildin> pfffff
<OerHeks> Was jij frisdrankflessen voordat ze de plastiekafvalbak in gaan?
<JanC> Gotiniens: in dit geval omdat Groupware een oudere versie van een lib nodig had dan die waar SuSE naar geüpgrade was vanwege security...
<JanC> in Debian hadden ze blijkbaar de fix gebackport maar de ABI gelijk gehouden
<khildin> nee... er was zoń seal van een dop in de vaatwasser gevallen
<OerHeks> oeps offtopic
<JanC> ja, misschien beter in offtopic dit  :)
<Gotiniens> JanC, goede reden om naar debian te gaan inderdaad
<khildin> :P
<khildin> debian is meester in het onderhouden van oude meuk... ;)
<JanC> ze beloven ook vooral niks in ruil voor geld  :p
<JanC> (om het dan niet na te komen)
<khildin> ik heb gelukkig nooit een ticket bij MS hoeven inschieten
<JasperCoenraats> weet iemand waarom een lexmark s305 wel zijn scan naar de pc stuurt maar niet print?
<JanC> JasperCoenraats: bedoel je dat die s305 in het geheel niet kan printen?
<JasperCoenraats> nee
<JasperCoenraats> scannen met de laptop wel
<JasperCoenraats> doet t prima
<JasperCoenraats> maar printen niet, zelfs niet vanaf usb
<JasperCoenraats> hij zegt nu met usb "bestand afdrukken"
<JasperCoenraats> is nu aan het voorbereiden
<JanC> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Lexmark/Lexmark-S305 --> lijkt me dat die zou moeten kunnen printen onder linux
<JanC> misschien een bug  :-/
<JasperCoenraats> hij verrot het gewoon
<JanC> JasperCoenraats: heb je het geprobeerd met verschillende versies van Ubuntu?
<JasperCoenraats> heb nu 13.04
<JanC> vb. vanaf een live-CD?
<JasperCoenraats> dat zou wel eens een probleem kunnen zijn
<JanC> of eerdere versies
<JasperCoenraats> bij 12.04 deed ie het
<JanC> hm, bug melden dan
<JanC> "regression"
<JasperCoenraats> gaan we eens doen
<JanC> er is een tag voor regressies (dingen die vroeger werkten maar nu niet meer), ben even vergeten welke
<JanC> in de bug tracker
<JasperCoenraats> ga ik naar kijken
<JasperCoenraats> morgen
<JasperCoenraats> bedankt
<NoirX> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-12
<exalt> Hoi
<Gorash> Ik heb hier nu 4 AP's staan, ubuntu server met volgende config: eth0: internet eth1: guest lan: dhcp 192.168.2.1/100 range eth2 private lan: dhcp 192.168.3.1/100. Hoe kan ik het makkelijkst internet sharen via eth0, een brug maken of ip forwarding (NAT). Iemand een idee?
<Gorash> De AP's zitten op eth1 + eth2
<Gorash> alles werkt verder prima, moet alleen nog de verbinding delen nu
<exalt> dus ap1 naar 2,3 en 4 ?
<Gorash> yup!
<Gorash> de access points zitten dus op de eth1 en eth2, beiden delen ook IP's uit aan clients die connecten via de AP's
<Gorash> moet nu alleen nog internet sharen voor eth1+2
<Gorash_> Ik wil packetfence installeren op 12.04.3 (LTS), maar krijg nu het volgende:
<Gorash_> http://pastebin.com/NsAKyrzm
<Gorash_> Iemand een idee?
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<lordievader> Als ik de Nederlands vertaling goed lees staat er dat je dependency problems hebt.
<Gorash_> klopt
<Gorash_> is alleen niet te installeren. Ik heb de perl module handmatig installed, maar installatie gaat ook niet verder :(
<lordievader> Komt die packetfence uit een 3rd-party repo?
<Gorash_> yes
<lordievader> En die repo is geschikt voor Precise?
<Gorash_> zou die wel moeten zijn!
<lordievader> (Technisch gezien worden 3rd party repo's niet gesupport)
<Gorash_> http://www.packetfence.org/support/faqs/article/how-to-install-packetfence-on-ubuntu.html
<lordievader> Welke repo gaat het om?
<Gorash_> deb http://inverse.ca/downloads/PacketFence/debian precise precise
<lordievader> Dan zal je op zoek moeten gaan naar het pakket "libterm-ansicolor-perl", deze staat in iedergeval niet in de repo's die ik hier heb.
<Gorash_> bestaat ook niet, schijnbaar is het een bug in packetfence
<Gorash_> voor juist deze versie, zag bugrapport op 9-9-2013
<Gorash_> 3 dagen geleden dus, zucht!
<Gorash_> packetfence heeft een mooi systeem op een capative portal in te stellen, dacht ik installeer die ff snel!
<Gorash_> guess not.
<hans_> goede avond
<hans_> ik heb een vraagje
<Soul-Sing> hallo hans_
<hans_> hoi sign
<hans_> sing
<hans_> heb help nodig
<hans_> hihiih hulp
<Soul-Sing> niet met de taal uiteraard, maar vertel :)
<hans_> ik heb mint 13 geinstalleerd maar ik zie mijn telefoon niet, moet ik dan toch voor ubuntu 13.04 of mint 15 gaan
<Soul-Sing> je broer is er ook nu, telefoon? staat daar ook data op?
<Soul-Sing> smartfoon?
<hans__> zit nu op xchat
<hans__> het is een samsung S4
<Soul-Sing> normaal werd die als usb device gelezen?
<hans__> dacht ik ook maar hij ziet hem niet
<Soul-Sing> moment
<Soul-Sing> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices geeft een overzicht van devices
<Soul-Sing> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIAbdVC8YO4
<hans__> de S4 staat niet in de lijst ,zal ff op you tube kijken
<Soul-Sing> check het via lsusb
<hans__> heir ziet hij hem wel
<hans__> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04e8:6860 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd GT-I9100 Phone [Galaxy S II]
<hans__> op die manier root je je telefoon
<Soul-Sing> MTP naar PTP kan niet?
<hans__> is mint 13 ptp
<hans__> dus kan ik beter op mint 15 over gaan
<Soul-Sing> I have a Samsung Galaxy S, and when I connect the USB, I see the first level of folders, but when browsing them, then are empty.
<Soul-Sing> There is a little USB symbol on the top left of the phone screen, which tells me everything is connected.
<Soul-Sing> To fix this, I had to go to the settings, then under "Wireless and Networks" then to "USB utilities"
<Soul-Sing> This brings me to a screen titled "USB mass storage". Tapped the button, and then the little android guy turned from green to orange, and my browsing works properly now.
<hans__> nee zo ver was ik al
<Soul-Sing> ok
<Soul-Sing> meer kan ik niet voor je brengen
<Soul-Sing> sorry :)
<hans__> nee alles goed
<hans__> wat heb jij draaien en bevalt het
<Soul-Sing> uh lubuntu en een ipodje
<Soul-Sing> no phone
<hans__> ok dan
<hans__> nee op je pc
<Soul-Sing> 12.04 geloof ik
<hans__> ok
<Soul-Sing> maar ook een 13 versie en debian enzo
<Soul-Sing> -Computer-
<Soul-Sing> Processor		: 2x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz
<Soul-Sing> Memory		: 2065MB (516MB used)
<Soul-Sing> Operating System		: Ubuntu 12.10
<Soul-Sing> User Name		: leor (leor)
<Soul-Sing> Date/Time		: do 12 sep 2013 19:21:40 CEST
<Soul-Sing> -Display-
<Soul-Sing> Resolution		: 1920x1080 pixels
<Soul-Sing> OpenGL Renderer		: Unknown
<Soul-Sing> X11 Vendor		: The X.Org Foundation
<Soul-Sing> -Multimedia-
<Soul-Sing> Audio Adapter		: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<Soul-Sing> -Input Devices-
<Soul-Sing>  Power Button
<Soul-Sing>  Power Button
<Soul-Sing>  Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard
<Soul-Sing>  Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard
<Soul-Sing>  Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse
<Soul-Sing>  RATOC Systems,Inc. USB KVM Switch
<Soul-Sing>  HDA Intel Line
<Soul-Sing>  HDA Intel Front Mic
<Soul-Sing>  HDA Intel Rear Mic
<Soul-Sing>  HDA Intel Front Headphone
<Soul-Sing>  HDA Intel Line Out
<Soul-Sing> -Printers-
<Soul-Sing> No printers found
<Soul-Sing> -SCSI Disks-
<Soul-Sing> ATA SAMSUNG SP2504C
<Soul-Sing> HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10N
<Soul-Sing> dit
<hans__> lekkere lijst
<Soul-Sing> heel ouwe meuk dus
<hans__> als hij maar doet wat jij wi
<hans__> l
<Soul-Sing> yep!
<Soul-Sing> succes hans__ met de samsung
<hans__> dank je
<hans__> om de hoeveel jaar komt er een lts versie uit
<OerHeks> Om de 2 jaarkes
<OerHeks> *behalve Lubuntu
 * OerHeks wacht op de MTS/HTS versie
<kakgrub> kan iemand mij helpen?
<kakgrub> ik heb ubuntu verwijderd (partites verwijderd via Windows)
<kakgrub> dan heb ik via recovery-dvd van windows
<kakgrub> bootsec /fixmbr gedaan
<kakgrub> maar ik kan windows nog steeds niet starten
<kakgrub> ik krijg dan "grub rescue"
<JanC> klinkt als een bug in de recovery-dvd van Windows  ;)
<kakgrub> heb windows 8 (is recovery USB eigenlijk)
<JanC> is het een optie om Windows opnieuw te installeren?
<JanC> hm
<kakgrub> nee gewoon de command prompt
<JanC> ik bedoel, kan je Windows opnieuw installeren? (of heb je dingen zonder backups?)
<kakgrub> ja ik kan openiwu installeren
<kakgrub> *opnieuw
<kakgrub> maar als het kan heb ik dit liever niet
<kakgrub> tis nog maar een nieuwe PC
<JanC> alternatief is een GRUB rescue CD die de bestaande GRUB kan aanpassen om Windows te booten
<OerHeks> volgens mij is het ook te doen met de ubuntu iso, live boot en en met gparted je windows partitie activeren ? en deze askubuntu staat ook vol antwoorden http://askubuntu.com/questions/133533/how-to-remove-ubuntu-and-put-windows-back-on
<JanC> OerHeks: GRUB kijkt niet naar welke Windows-partitie "geactiveerd" is?
<OerHeks> jouw "bootrec /fixmbr" staat er ook bij .. zou dus moeten werken
<JanC> fixmbr zou in theorie grub moeten overschrijven
<JanC> tenzij er e bug in zit  ;)
<JanC> *er een*
<kakgrub> ja vreemd :s
<OerHeks> hoeveel disken heb je?
<kakgrub> van windows?
<OerHeks> nee, totaal aantal hdd's?
<kakgrub> 1
<kakgrub> maar heeft meerdere partities (recovery paritieties enzo)
<OerHeks> >=2Tb ?
<kakgrub> 1TB
<OerHeks> ow oke geen gpt dus?
<kakgrub> jawel (windows 8)
<JanC> hm
<JanC> is er ook een /fixgpt ?
<kakgrub> Als ik Boot Repair gebruik, krijg ik dan terug grub of de gwne MBR vn windows?
<JanC> waar zie je die "boot repair"?
<kakgrub> de link van oerheks
<kakgrub> zit nu in UbuntuLIVE
<kakgrub> brb
<OerHeks> ik twijffel of bootrepair iets goed kan maken.
<JanC> lijkt me allemaal om MS-DOS-partitionering te gaan...
<JanC> (niet GPT)
<JanC> maar het verwondert me dat Windows 8 recovery dat niet kan oplossen
<OerHeks> ah, er bestaan 2 opdrachten >> bootrec /fixmbr >> bootrec /fixboot
<JanC> MBR is één onderdeel van MS-DOS-partitionering
<OerHeks> fixboot moet hij hebben?
<JanC> geen idee
<JanC> de naam van die optie kan gewoon een historisch overblijfsel zijn
<OerHeks> ik wil hem niet naar ##windows sturen, want het is zo netjes om te weten hoe te verwijderen.
<kakgrub> heb ze allebei geprobeerd
<JanC> mja, maar misschien zijn er in ##windows wel meer mensen die iets van Windows kennen (dit is een Windows-probleem)
<OerHeks> nu het uefi verhaal, dat kan ook dwarsliggen?
<kakgrub> ja
<kakgrub> kan ook
<hans_> hallo
<OerHeks> Avond hans_
<lordievader> Hey hans_, OerHeks
<hans_> we zijn er weer
<hans_> kan het niet laten om een beetje te klooien
<hans_> om de hoeveel jaar komt er een lts
<rozebig> zijn er nog mensen wakker
<OerHeks> blup
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-13
<rozebig> zijn we er nu nog
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<miss> hoi
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<commandoline_> Hallo. Ik draai al een tijdje Saucy, maar vanmorgen startte m'n laptop opeens niet meer op. In plaats daarvan kom ik in de grub shell. Geen probleem dacht ik, even een usb stickje met de laatste stabiele versie erin en dan kijken of/hoe het op te lossen valt. Maar dat viel tegen: ook vanaf USB start de kernel niet meer, maar kom ik slechts tot de grub shell. Ook met een gebrande dvd geprobeerd, en met nog een oudere live usb
<commandoline_> Iemand ideeën?
<commandoline_> kapotte hardware was mijn eerste gedachte na bovenstaande overigens, maar de laptop is nog vrij nieuw & de UEFI 'Lenovo Diagnostics' tool zegt dat iig het geheugen en de harde schijf nog ok zijn. Gister heb ik overigens updates (inclusief kernel update) geïnstalleerd, maar dat zou volgens mij de live usb stick niet in de weg moeten zitten.
<Luckiboy> commandoline_: Ligt het toevallig niet aan de UEFI?
<commandoline_> Luckiboy: zou kunnen. Het heeft alleen tot nu toe altijd prima gewerkt ermee, dus dan is het vreemd dat die oude cd ook niet start... Hoe dan ook, ik zou het best willen proberen maar ik heb geen flauw idee hoe ik inde UEFI setup kom
<commandoline_> Windows staat er niet meer op (de optie daarin heb ik de laatste keer gebruikt), en verder kan ik of alleen in een UEFI boot menu komen of in de grub shell.
<commandoline_> ah, gevonden. Vaak op enter drukken...
<Luckiboy> Ik heb geen UEFI, nog de BIOS, dus ik kan je niet heel veel helpen...
<commandoline_> Wees blij. :P Ondertussen werkt starten vanaf cd als ik Secure Boot uitzet. De standaardinstallatie start nog steeds niet, maar dat zou kunnen komen door brakke updates in saucy. Iig een goede eerste stap :)
<wesley> heey
<Guest40059> heey
<OerHeks> oooh
<trijntje> haha, toch raar dat dat zoveel gebeurt
<OerHeks> Dat is de nieuwe generatie, binnen 0.209 sec response.
<joostvb> re
<hans> goede avond
<joostvb> insgelijks
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-14
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<belgianguy> heeft er iemand Firefox ?
<belgianguy> en Unity?
<commandoline> belgianguy: check en check.
<belgianguy> hey commandoline, als je rechtsklikt op het Firefox icoon, dan krijg je een menu
<belgianguy> staat daar "Open a New Private Window" in of een Nederlandse string?
<JanC> is inderdaad niet vertaald blijkbaar
<commandoline> hier ook niet, inderdaad (en ik draai de ontwikkelversie)
<JanC> en op een 12.10 hier ook niet
<belgianguy> had net de bug gefiled :) maar wou even checken
<commandoline> Ik denk dat dit het verklaart: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/FirefoxDesktop
<belgianguy> commandoline: verdorie, en daar heb ik zo lang achter zitten zoeken
<belgianguy> op het firefox kanaal wisten ze dat ook niet
<belgianguy> en op het algemene Ubuntu kanaal precies ook niet
<commandoline> was inderdaad niet bepaald makkelijk te vinden. :P
<commandoline> hmm, ik kan niet meer inloggen op de internationale wiki om die pagina even aan te passen lijkt het. Hij blijft hangen...
<belgianguy> commandoline: hier ook
<commandoline> morgen nog maar een keertje proberen, dan.
<commandoline> als het een algemeen probleem is met de internationale wiki, lost Canonical het vast snel op. Die wiki gebruiken ze zelf te veel om dat niet te doen :)
<Kene> goeden avond
<Kene> even snel een vraagje
<Kene> ik heb net een ubuntu server gezet
<Kene> ik wil een map aan maken
<Kene> maar ik ben de command kwijt om root rechten te krijgen..
<Kene> kan iemand me helpen?
<OerHeks> Kene, sudo >> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<Kene> trouwens ik heb hem met grafisch interface
<Kene> het was iets met sudo aptitude
<Kene> dan kreeg je de map venster te zien
<OerHeks> aptitude is zoiets als apt-get, dus dat lijkt me niet.
<Kene> bij 12.04 was sudo mkdir of zo
<Kene> en bij 13.04 is die verandert
<Kene> maar ik ben hem kwijt
<Kene> als je dat command intypt kwam een folder venster te voor schijnen met root rechten
<OerHeks> Dat staat allemaal in de wiki > gksudo nautilus &
<Kene> juist
<Kene> en je moet hem eerst installeren
<Kene> nu weet ik het weer
<Kene> :)
<Kene> ik kan de map niet delen
<Kene> ik heb de file server geinstalleerd
<hans_> goede avond
<lordievader> Hey hans_
<NoirX> hoi
<lordievader> Hey NoirX
#ubuntu-nl 2013-09-15
<hans> goede morgen
<peter> hallo
<Guest5500> heb ubuntu zojuist opnieuw geinstalleerd...dat ging prima...
<Guest5500> nu telkens bij opstarten krijg ik de melding:ubuntu 12.4  het schijfstation voor tmp/ is nog niet gereed of niet aanwezig
<Guest5500> daarna start hij gewoon op zonder fouten
<Guest5500> maar wat betekent dit
<Guest5500> anyone
<joostvb> re
<joostvb> en Guest5500 is alweer vertrokken
<Car> plane
<Car> ik zoek hulp met het verbinden met oa windows pc en ubuntu , heb 12.04 lts
<Metaverser> abstract, meer informatie nodig
<Car> als ik  de map  uw bestanden delen aan open dan krijg ik de instellingen van bestanden delen maar hij geeft dan aan dat dit niet kan omdat deze functie niet werk omdat er de vereiste pakeeten niet zijn geinstallerd,heb alle updates gedaan , waar vind ik de oplossing?
<Metaverser> google op samba server
<Car> moet ik dan metaserver of samba server bekijken , ik had een volledige schone installatie gedaan , ontbreekt dit dan?
<Metaverser> http://www.howtoforge.com/setting-up-a-linux-file-server-using-samba
<Car> ik ga het bekijken bedankt.
<Car> hoort dit dan los te worden geinstalleerd? het lijkt mij omslagtig, had bij de vorige installatie alles in een keer compleet
<JanC> Car: normaal kan (kon?) je die pakketten installeren vanuit het venster dat zegt dat ze niet geïnstalleerd zijn?
<Car> dus als ik het goed heb moet ik nu naast ubuntu samba downloaden een iso bestand  van maken en vervolgens installeren dmv opstarten?
<JanC> eh, nee
<JanC> gewoon samba installeren in het Ubuntu Softwarecentrum
<Metaverser> met swat
<Metaverser> swat is zo'n browser gui ding
<JanC> zonder swat
<Metaverser> kan je alles muizen
<JanC> je kan "muizen" in nautilus
<Metaverser> ah ja
<Metaverser> Ik ken dat allemaal niet hor
 * Metaverser is geen muizer
<JanC> gewoon rechtsklikken en "delen" kiezen  ;)
<JanC> in nautilus/bestandsbeheer
<Car> ik dacht dat ubuntu simpel was maar dat valt nu dus tegen
<lord4163> Car: Net zo makkelijk als in Windows hoor.
<lord4163> Car: Rechtermuisknop op de map > Eigenschappen > Tabblad "Delen".
<JanC> makkelijker dan in Windows als je daar unix netwerking wil gebruiken alleszins  :)
<joostvb> JanC: uucp onder windows?
<JanC> of NFS
<joostvb> a ja
<Metaverser> 13:15 < Car> ik dacht dat ubuntu simpel was maar dat valt nu dus tegen
<Metaverser> die gaat in mijn epics
<Metaverser> Bedankt.!
<Metaverser> Car: http://maikel.tiny-host.nl/it/epics.php
<RobHaz> Hallo vriendjes en vriendinnetjes
<Metaverser> stuitermuis!
<RobHaz> Metaverser: he du klappe halten bitte!
<RobHaz> hallo OerHeks
<RobHaz> hallo Siegie
<Siegie> Goeie middag RobHaz
<RobHaz> Mogguh :D
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Siegie> eindelijk irssi terug geconfigureerd
<joostvb> Metaverser: grappig, die epics.php
<joostvb> omg! en nu is t hier weer allemaal offtopic! waar moet t heen met de wereld
<Car> ik ben nu 3 uren bezig maar ik krijg mijn pc met ubuntu 12.04 lts niet verbonden in mijn netwerk???,mijn windows pc ziet hem wel maar kan niet verbinden,in ubuntu kan ik nergens iets vinden om deze in het netwerk op te nemem
<RobHaz> Car: wat?
<Siegie> Car: wat bedoel je met in het netwerk op te nemen, wil je bestanden delen ofzow?
<Car> hoe verbind ik deze ubuntu versie in het lokale netwerk
<RobHaz> Car: Zou je het duidelijker kunnen uitlegen, niemand begrijpt je.
<Siegie> Heb je vanuit je ubuntu computer toegang tot internet bijv, zoja dan ben je hoogstwaarschijnlijk verbonden met het lokale netwerk.
<Car> vreemd,ik heb een windows pc en een mac pro en een ubuntu met versie 12.04 lts,hoe en waar in ubuntu verbind ik met het lokale netwerk??, met de vorige versie ging het probleemloos nu alleen maar ellende
<Siegie> Car: je geeft ons niet echt meer informatie,
<Car> wat wil je nog meer weten??
<RobHaz> Car: ben je verbonden met het internet?
<Car> ja
<Siegie> dus vanuit je ubuntu pc heb je internet verbinding.
<Car> ja ubuntu pc is verbonden via router
<RobHaz> Car: Heb je het over filesharing? (samba oid)
<Car> ja,om vanuit je windows pc in de ubuntu pc te komen en andersom,met een vorige versie werkte het perfect
<RobHaz> Car: Ah
<RobHaz> kijk tussen netwerk in nautilus
<Car> zal even kijken
<Car> kan lokatie niet aankoppelen,kan de lijst vd server niet ovragen is de verkregen melding
<yellabs-r2> hoi
<yellabs-r2> alles goed hier ?
<lord4163> Hallo
<lord4163> Ja hier wel.
<yellabs-r2> cool
<yellabs-r2> :P
<yellabs-r2> er is geen nl versie van ubuntu meer , toch ?  livecd - helemaal in nederlands
<yellabs-r2> zal uck eens proberen
<Siegie> yellabs-r2: er is natuurlijk nog een nl versie van ubuntu
<yellabs-r2> ah ?
<yellabs-r2> url ?
<Siegie> yellabs-r2: gewoon de standaard live cd nemen, en nederlands kiezen bij het opstarten :)
<Siegie> de installatie zal zelf wel in het nederlands zijn, de extra taalpakketten zal hij tijdens de installatie wel binnenhalen
<yellabs-r2> als je livecd draait op die manier , ik weet niet of je dat wel eens gedaan hebt, maar je krijgt dan een hoop dingen toch gewoon in het engels
<Siegie> voor, tijdens of na de installatie
<yellabs-r2> tijdens livecd runnen
<Siegie> voor de installatie kan ik mij wel voorstellen dat in het live gedeelte niet elk programma zijn vertaling heeft
<Siegie> maar ik dacht dat de installatiewizzard zelf wel in orde heeft
<Siegie> heeft -> is
<yellabs-r2> ah, ja installatie wizard is ok
<Siegie> janc had in 2008 naar aanleiding van de relaese party van 8.04 wel een volledig nederlandstalige live cd gemaakt maar die is natuurlijk hopeloos verouderd
<yellabs-r2> LO
<yellabs-r2> l
<yellabs-r2> ik ben er een beetje uit..
<yellabs-r2> maar zijn er ook nog oem ubuntu installaties mogelijk ?
<yellabs-r2> ben intussen aan het installeren
<yellabs-r2> 13.04
<yellabs-r2> ik kon geen oem iso's vinden ... misschien uit de tijd ?
<yellabs-r2> ok, doe het voorlopig even met dit.. default 13.04
<JanC> OEM-ISOs moet je zelf maken uiteraard
<JanC> (als OEM)
<JanC> de tools daarvoor zitten in de repositories
<Fermata> Hij is al offline, ook.
<Frget> hey hey
<Frget> hoe zeg je kot in het engels
<Frget> als in: ik zit op kot
<Timo> Voor dit soort vragen kun je beter even naar #ubuntu-nl-offtopic verhuizen. ;)
<Frget> oops ja
<Frget> gtg
<Youri> hallo?
<Youri> heeft er iemand informatie hoe ik uubuntu met windows 8 op mijn laptop kan late draaien?
<OerHeks> Windows 8, UEFI waarschijnlijk?
<OerHeks> er is een goede engelse manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OerHeks> als het niet werkt, in windows8 fastboot uitschakelen, kan wel eens helpen. ikzelf heb geen UEFI.
<Fermata> Ping timeout.
<Fermata> Jammer joh.
<OerHeks> Helaas Pindakoekje
<OerHeks> Soms .. lossen problemen uit zichzelf op.
<joostvb> als je maar lang genoeg wacht
<OerHeks> "blijf minimaal 30 minuten wachten en ram zo vaak op enter als je maar kan"
<joostvb> of 30 jaar
<joostvb> enniewee, ik ben afk pitten
<joostvb> laters!
<joostvb> http://lists.enosig.org/msg01596.html <- lug bijeenkomst Burgers, Hertogstraat, Eindhoven, komende dinsdagavond
<joostvb> </plug>
<Vulture1> hoe kan ik grub2 opnieuw laten opbouwen
<OerHeks> update-grub dacht ik
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<trijntje> ik gok dat vulture deze meneer is http://vraag.ubuntu-nl.org/691/grub2-menu-opnieuw-laten-opbouwen
<trijntje> dus dan heeft i dubbel antwoord ;)
<trijntje> en nu is het bedtijd, weltrusten allen
<OerHeks> trusten trijntje
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-08
<reshadfar> Hallo
<rob1946> I wil try ubunto on a win 8.1 but the last program wil not work and came as an PDF
<reshadfar> Is hier iemand die me kan helpen met de upgrade van mijn apache 2.2 naar 2.4? Na de upgrade is deze niet meer op te starten. Dit komt denk ik vanwege iRedMail
<rob1946> I wil make a stick 16 GB
<rob1946> Zoals altijd werkt dit niet
<lordievader> Die heeft er ook veel zin in.
<lordievader> reshadfar: Heeft het niet te maken met de config. 2.2 config is niet compatibel met 2.4 config.
<lordievader> reshadfar: Welke errors krijg je als je Apache opstart?
<reshadfar> De error die ik krijg is: AH00526: Syntax error on line 25 of /etc/apache2/conf.d/awstats.conf: Invalid command 'AuthMYSQL', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<reshadfar> Hij kan die module voor mysql denk ik niet vinden.. kan dat zo zijn?
<lordievader> Zoals ik dacht ;) Je 2.2 config werkt niet met 2.4.
<lordievader> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/upgrading.html
<reshadfar> Hoe kan ik ervoor zorgen dat ik de juiste config erop kan zetten?
<reshadfar> lordievader ik ben dit tijdens het googlen ook tegen gekomen maar ik snapte er niet veel van. Zou je het uit kunnen leggen?
<lordievader> reshadfar: Ben je deze ook tegen gekomen: http://aaronshang.wordpress.com/2010/10/18/invalid-command-authmysql/
<reshadfar> Yep, Ik heb geprobeerd dit uit te voeren maar kreeg vervolgens andere errors
<reshadfar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8289099/ zie hier wat ik krijg wanneer ik het wil installeren
<lordievader> Welke?
<lordievader> Welke versie van Ubuntu draai je en waar komt je apache vandaan?
<reshadfar> ik draai 12.04 en de apache komt van: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php5
<lordievader> Ah, geen wonder dan. 12.04 heeft Apache 2.2. Is er een specifieke reden dat je 2.4 nodig hebt?
<reshadfar> Nee ik wilde eigenlijk enkel php upgraden naar 5.4+
<reshadfar> apache kwam gewoon mee
<reshadfar> als het mogelijk is kan ik apache weer terug zetten naar 2.2 dat is voor mij geen enkel probleem
<reshadfar> Kan je me vertellen hoe ik apache weer downgrade?
<lordievader> Mijn advies is om Apache te downgraden naar 2.2 of om te upgraden naar 14.04 die heeft wel Apache 2.4.
<reshadfar> Wat raad jij me aan?
<lordievader> reshadfar: Ik zou upgraden naar 14.04. Die heeft ook LTS status.
<reshadfar> Kan ik dit gewoon via de commandline van ubuntu doen? of moet ik een hele nieuwe droplet aanmaken op mijn hosting?
<reshadfar> Kan ik gewoon sudo update-manager -d typen en de installer doorlopen via de CLI ?
<lordievader> reshadfar: Neem de tijd, dit soort dingen moeten niet overhaast gebeuren. Ik zou ik wel die ppa purgen: sudo ppa-purge <naam-ppa>
<reshadfar> Die purge commando wordt niet herkend.
<lordievader> reshadfar: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<reshadfar> werkt dit niet?: sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:ondrej/php5
<reshadfar> Ok volgens mij is deze nu weg
<lordievader> reshadfar: Nee. Want je wilt dat alle pakketten uit die ppa ook worden verwijderd.
<lordievader> Anders krijg je hele rare situaties.
<reshadfar> de purge commando die jij gaf geeft aan dat die ppa niet bestaat
<reshadfar> Updating packages lists PPA to be removed: ondrej/php5 ppa Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ondrej/php5 ppa
<lordievader> reshadfar: Niet als je hem net hebt verwijderd ;)
<lordievader> Voeg hem weer toe, en verwijder hem daarna met ppa-purge.
<reshadfar> Ok wat is de volgende stap? :)
<reshadfar> ok
<reshadfar> lordievader ik krijg nog steeds dezelfde melding: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8289200/
<lordievader> reshadfar: Ik ken de syntax van ppa-purge niet helemaal, maar volgens het internet moet je "sudo ppa-purge ppa:ondrej/php5" hebben.
<reshadfar> lordievader: Dat deed het hem! mijn syntax was fout :) bedankt! PPA purged succesfully
<lordievader> reshadfar: Ok, "sudo apt-get update&&apt-cache policy apache2", zou je de output van de apt-cache willen pastebinnen?
<reshadfar> Jazeker, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8289256/
<reshadfar> lordievader dat is de output wat je nodig hebt toch? of wordt er een apart bestand aangemaakt?
<lordievader> reshadfar: Dat ziet er beter uit ;) "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", laten we eerst alle pakketten updaten voordat de upgrade van 12.04 -> 14.04 begint.
<reshadfar> Ok ik krijg nu de vraag of ik /boot/grub/menu.lst wil overschrijven met een nieuwere versie omdat in de huidige variant wijzigingen zijn gevonden
<reshadfar> lordievader moet ik voor de package maintainer's version gaan?
<lordievader> reshadfar: Ik neem aan dat je niet zelf in dat bestand wijzigingen hebt aangemaakt?
<reshadfar> lordievader Nee volgens mij niet
<lordievader> reshadfar: Dan is de package maintainer's version prima.
<reshadfar> lordievader Ok hij is klaar :) wat nu?
<lordievader> reshadfar: Je hebt een paar uur de tijd?
<reshadfar> Ja hoor :)
<reshadfar> lordievader is het zo complicated? :p
<lordievader> reshadfar: Nee, maar het duurt wel lang ;)
<reshadfar> lordievader oke dat maakt niet uit :) zolang het goed gebeurt uiteraard.
<lordievader> reshadfar: sudo do-release-upgrade
<reshadfar> ahh command niet gevonden.. :o
<lordievader> reshadfar: Err.. Geeft ie aan waar die in zit? Anders zoek ik het even op.
<reshadfar> lordievader moet ik eerst sudo aptitude install update-manager update-manager-core uitvoeren?
<lordievader> reshadfar: Jup, daar zal die wel inzitten ;)
<reshadfar> lordievader wat moet ik met de keymap doen?
<lordievader> Welke keymap?
<reshadfar> lordievader hij vroeg de keyboard layout ik heb gewoon aangegeven de huidige te gebruiken.
<reshadfar> lordievader: Moet ik eigenlijk alles opnieuw installeren/configurern na de upgrade? ( iRedMail,  virtual hosts etc..)
<lordievader> Als het goed is niet.
<reshadfar> lordievader Ok hij is nu bezig :) hopen dat ie snel klaar is.
<lordievader> reshadfar: Ik denk dat ik je moet teleur stellen ;)
<reshadfar> lordievader volgens mij is hij klaar?
<lordievader> Dat zou heel snel zijn.
<reshadfar> lordievader Ik gebruik dan ook een iMac :p
<reshadfar> lordievader ik kreeg de melding dat het afgelopen was en dat hij opnieuw moest rebooten vervolgens werd ik van ssh af gegooid en na opnieuw inloggen zag ik Welcome to Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-24-virtual i686)
<lordievader> Oke, nou prima.
<lordievader> reshadfar: apt-cache policy apache2
<reshadfar> lordievader Hier is het resultaat http://paste.ubuntu.com/8289573/
<lordievader> reshadfar: "sudo apt-get autoclean&&sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5"
<reshadfar> Ok ik krijg het volgende: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  apache2 : Depends: apache2-data (= 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.1) but 2.4.10-1+deb.sury.org~precise+1 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<lordievader> Hmm, dat zou de autoclean moeten fixen.. "sudo apt-get update&&apt-cache policy apache2"
<reshadfar> En vervolgens weer de vorige command??
<lordievader> reshadfar: Ik wil eerst de output van apt-cache zien ;)
<reshadfar> lordievar here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8289609/
<lordievader> reshadfar: Hmm, wat is de output van "ls /var/cache/apt/archives"?
<reshadfar> lordievar pfoe een hele lijst http://paste.ubuntu.com/8289631/
<lordievader> reshadfar: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb&&sudo apt-get update&&apt-cache policy apache2
<reshadfar> lordievader http://paste.ubuntu.com/8289675/ dit is de output
<lordievader> reshadfar: Hmm, probeer dit eens: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf&& sudo apt-get update&&apt-cache policy apache2
<reshadfar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8289699/
<lordievader> sudo apt-get update&&apt-cache policy apache2
<reshadfar> lordievar nu krijg ik http://paste.ubuntu.com/8289747/
<lordievader> Pff totaal geen vooruitgang.. "sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status-bad&&sudo apt-get update&&apt-cache policy apache2"
<reshadfar> offtopic wat doen we nu? :P
<reshadfar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8289768/
<lordievader> reshadfar: Jouw machine wilt nog steeds de apache vannuit de ppa halen. Daarom krijg je errors toen je apache wou installeren.
<reshadfar> lordievar ahh oke
<lordievader> Nou zou hij deze eigenlijk moeten updaten, maar dat lijkt niet te gebeuren.
<lordievader> sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status{-bad,}
<reshadfar> lordievader done, maar geen output :)
<lordievader> Dat is mooi.
<reshadfar> whats next?
<lordievader> reshadfar: sudo apt-get update&&apt-cache policy apache2
<lordievader> Zou je dit keer ook de volledige output van apt-get update mee willen pasten?
<reshadfar> Zo? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8289805/
<lordievader> reshadfar: Wellicht kijken we naar het verkeerde pakket: apt-cache policy apache2-data
<reshadfar> lordievader sorry mijn internet lag er uit
<reshadfar> lordievader heb je wat gehad aan de output die ik gaf?
<lordievader> reshadfar: Wellicht kijken we naar het verkeerde pakket: apt-cache policy apache2-data
<reshadfar> lordievar ik krijg het volgende http://paste.ubuntu.com/8289892/
<lordievader> reshadfar: Daar hebben we het probleem. Lekke purge was dat dus... "sudo apt-get remove apache2-data&&sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5" vraag me af waar we verder nog tegenaan lopen.
<reshadfar> Ok de hele output is hier http://paste.ubuntu.com/8289916/
<reshadfar> lordievar de configtest is geeft een fail terug :s
<lordievader> Hihi die laatste melding: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-wsgi
<reshadfar> :'( ohgod blijft maar komen hoor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8289933/
<lordievader> Wat staat er in de error log?
<reshadfar> In de log van apache? /var/log/error.log
<reshadfar> ?
<lordievader> reshadfar: /var/log/apache2/error.log
<reshadfar> ehm.. laatste error dateert al van 08:37
<lordievader> Hmm, syslog misschien? /var/log/syslog
<reshadfar> nope niks
<reshadfar> Wil je anders zelf het e.e.a. proberen? :)
<lordievader> Hmm, geeft ie aan waar de fout zit in de config als je "sudo service apache2 start" aanroept?
<reshadfar> lordievar dit http://paste.ubuntu.com/8289982/
<lordievader> sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql
<reshadfar> Ok gedaan http://paste.ubuntu.com/8290004/
<lordievader> reshadfar: sudo service apache2 start
<reshadfar> nog altijd zelfde error
<reshadfar> moet ik hem niet sabelen?
<reshadfar> enablen*
<lordievader> reshadfar: Als ie dat niet al is.
<reshadfar> d.m.v. "a2enmode libapache2-mod-auth-mysql" ?
<lordievader> Met een sudo ervoor, ja.
<reshadfar> de commando is niet gevonden
<lordievader> Sorry het is "sudo a2enmod auth_mysql"
<lordievader> Had die extra e niet gespot.
<reshadfar> Ok volgens mij werkt het nu!
<reshadfar> ik kom weer bij de website :)
<lordievader> Dat is goed om te horen.
<reshadfar> dank je wel voor de hulp (y)
<Maikel> noice
<lordievader> No problem ;)
<Maikel> opendkim,dmar en spf werken
<Maikel> Sep  8 14:26:02 Alfa postfix/policy-spf[8777]: : Policy action=PREPEND Received-SPF: softfail (gmail.com ... _spf.google.com: Sender is not authorized by default to use 'davidsevort@gmail.com' in 'mfrom' identity, however domain is not currently prepared for false failures (mechanism '~all' matched)) receiver=Alfa; identity=mailfrom; envelope-from="
<Maikel> en daarom zouden mensen die open relay bouwen keihard afgestraft moeten worden
<Maikel> zeg als ik hier vraag hoe ik een bootable usb stickie maak dan wordt er zeker wel gereageerd.
<reshadfar> lordievader hmm heb je toevallig ervaring met iredmail? Deze werkt niet meer na de upgrade :)
<Maikel> wat is iredmail?
<Maikel> oh god
 * Maikel rent weg.
<lordievader> Nope.
<lordievader> Die zit zo te zien niet in de repo.
<reshadfar> hmm
<Maikel> waarom pak je niet postfix met dovecot?
<lordievader> Ben niet echt onder de indruk als ik hun website zie.
<Maikel> dat zijn robuuste stukken software
<reshadfar> moet ik overstappen op postfix?
<Maikel> als je maar dan ook iets relevants wilt leren van mail servers bouwen, imho ja
<reshadfar> hmm
<Maikel> en als laatste: er is een reden waarom de meeste sysadmins niets met mail doen.
<reshadfar> wat dan?
<lordievader> Of waarom wij nog een zeer oude versie van Ubuntu hebben draaien...
<lordievader> Gelukkig wordt eraan gewerkt om dat gedrocht eruit te gooien :)
 * Maikel heeft net alles geupgrade naar wheezy
<Maikel> reshadfar: ga er eens mee spelen met local users
<Maikel> maar let wel op dat  je niet een open relay bouwt.
<Maikel> http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-users-and-domains-with-postfix-courier-mysql-and-squirrelmail-debian-wheezy
<reshadfar> hm om een of andere reden installeert postfix niet
<reshadfar> waarschijnlijk had ik het er al op staan
<reshadfar> :)
<Maikel> de vraag die jezelf moet willen stellen is of je dit wel aanwilt.
<reshadfar> ?
<Maikel> als je zo weinig kennis hebt om een mailserver te bouwen.
<Maikel> bouw dan een smtp relay naar gmail ofzo
<reshadfar> Je snapt het probleem denk ik niet. Ik had een mailserver. Ik heb zojuist ubuntu geupgrade maar de mailserver werkt obviously niet meer. Dit wil ik nu oplossen :)
<Maikel> je had een mailserver?
<reshadfar> ik moet alleen even achter zien te komen hoe ik de wachtwoord achterhaal van de mail account
<reshadfar> ja
<Maikel> geef de hash maar
<Maikel> dan rainbow ik hem wel :P
<reshadfar> -_-
<reshadfar> Maikel als ik je goed begrijp moet ik dus iredmail verwijderen?
<Maikel> nee, maar ik ben erg verbaasd dat je dus blijkbaar een mailserver hebt, maar niet kan onderhouden
<Maikel> nogmaals; een mailserver is vrij complex
<Maikel> je kan altijd een it'er in huren die dat natuurlijk wel kan ;)
<reshadfar> Maikel dat snap ik. Ik ben hier dan ook voor ondersteuning omdat ik het wil leren :) Ik heb de mailserver up and running gekregen de eerste keer en na de upgrade van ubuntu werkt deze niet meer.
<lordievader> reshadfar: Dan ben je beter af in #ubuntu-server (Engels kanaal), de focus van dit kanaal ligt meer bij de desktop.
<Maikel> ahhh
<Maikel> daarom mis ik hier wat aan gesprekken
<reshadfar> lordievader thanks! zal even kijkje nemen :)
<perre> g'navond
<perre> bah... op mirc... xchat is ook maar trial met windows
<MrChrisDruif> perre; #ubuntu-nl-offtopic is voor niet hulpzoekende onderwerpen.
<perre> grmbl... highlight sta zelfs nog nie aan
<perre> 'k vond thans de webchat beter dan
<JanC> perre: hexchat
<perre> 'k von dat er lelijk uitzien :)
<JanC> is gewoon een xchat-fork
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-09
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<perre> 'moggût
<lordievader> Hey perre, al een behoorlijke client gevonden?
<perre> nee
<perre> mirc vooralsnog
<perre> nog niet beziggeweest met die andere
<perre> hexchat
<perre> voorlopig werkt dir dus hou ik het ff zo
<lordievader> Zou je #ubuntu-nl-offtopic willen joinen?
<Maikel> lolz
<Maikel> mirc
<Maikel> quassel FTW
<pa3fdy> Ik krijg bij de installatie van ubuntu een melding "none type" object has no attribute 'get_info'. Wat nu te doen?
<lordievader> pa3fdy: Zou je daar een screenshot van kunnen maken?
<lordievader> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to  http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<pa3fdy> ja, heb ik al gedaan. Ook de file die aangemaakt is. Hoe krijg ik die bij jou?
<Maikel> http://imgur.com/
<pa3fdy> Ik doe de installatie even opnieuw. Maak er dan een printscreen van.
<pa3fdy> Het is gelukt. De printscreen staat er.
<pa3fdy> http://imgur.com/LgITKAo
<lordievader> pa3fdy: Gebruik a.u.b. geen Wubi. Dat is het grootste gedrocht dat er bestaat.
<lordievader> pa3fdy: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<pa3fdy> wubi is een uitvoering van ubuntu die ik nu het gebruikt?
<pa3fdy> beter de link gebruiken die u laat zien?
<rvdv> Om in Windows een opstart USB stick te maken van een ubuntu ISO kan je (ook) de Universele USB pendrive installer gebruiken.
<rvdv> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<lordievader> pa3fdy: Ja, daarmee maak je een zogenoemde live-usb. Vervolgens laat je je computer vanaf deze live-usb opstarten. Zie ook: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Installatie
<pa3fdy> OK, ga ik proberen. Bedankt vooreerst
<ynze> lordievader> Ik heb verbinding met internet. De EeePC is overleden.
<lordievader> ynze: Waaruit concludeer je dat?
<ynze> Lordievader> dat de Eeepc defect is?
<lordievader> ynze: Ja.
<ynze> Lordievader> koffie
<ynze> lordievader> Ik gebruik nu een tijdelijke pc met windows 8...
<ynze> lordievader> De EeePC in gecontroleerd door 2 andere specialisten: Doordronken met koffie enhelemaal defect.
<lordievader> Hij is gestorven dankzij koffie?
<ynze> lordievader> ja (RHS)
<lordievader> ynze: ... Die koffie moet jij opdrinken, niet je laptop.
<ynze> lordievader> Rest his soul. 1 keer zet ik mijn kopje koffie ernaast....
<ynze> lordievader> Als de nieuwe ubuntu er is meldt ik me weer.
<ynze> lordievader> RHS!
<lordievader> Ach het geeft je wel een excuus om een degelijke machine te kopen.
<ynze> lordievader> Maar dank voor je inzet. Tot later en de aanschaf van een nieuwe pc!
<Maikel> De EeePC in gecontroleerd door 2 andere specialisten: Doordronken met koffie enhelemaal defect.
<Maikel> lol die gaat in mijn quotes
<mandje> Hoi hoi. Over Qemu-KVM. Ik probeer een virtuele install van win7 te maken. Loop aan tegen het niet accepteren van windows van de 64bit Redhat virtio scsi driver. Want hij zou unsigned zijn.. Nou wordt er juist gezegd dat ie drivers wel signed zijn.
<mandje> Ik gebruik de gui virt-manager. Eerst niet in de gaten om de vdisk een virtio bus te geven. Dat hersteld. Nu is er bij de windows install niks aan install disk te zien. (dat lijkt me goed). Vervolgens laad ik de scsi driver. Win mekkert over unsigned zijn. Maar wordt wel geladen. En met effect want er verschijnt nu wel een install disk. Maar blijft het verdommen om op te installen. Foutcode er bij.
<Maikel> wat is je vraag?
<mandje> Maikel: Wat gaat er fout? Zie ik iets over het hoofd?
<Maikel> ik snap niet wat je vraag is.
<mandje> OK. Dan breek ik het op. Zijn die Redhat 64bit virtio drivers wel signed?
<edd> Kan iemand helpen met het patchen van mijn kernel?
<lordievader> edd: Waarom moet je je kernel patchen?
<edd> Ik wil graag gobohide installeren
<lordievader> Lijkt erop dat dat totaal niet wordt gesupport door Ubuntu: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/how-to-really-hide-folders-in-ubuntu.html
<edd> Dat weet ik maar ik wil het grag proberen met een nieuwere kernel, Dat ik mijn systeem in de war help is geen probleem. Ik kan er altijd wel weer in komen.
<edd> Ik ben niet nieuw met linux, wel met kernel patchen
<lordievader> edd: http://sourceforge.net/projects/goboubuntu/files/?source=navbar De readme heeft het over kernel 2.6 die is zeer oud. Expect breakage.
<edd> Ik heb een patch via gobolinux.org. alleen ik begrijp niet hoe ik aan mijn kernel sources kom (deze moet ik patchen neem ik aan) en hoe ik de kernel weer compileer.
<lordievader> edd: De sources kun je zo van kernel.org afplukken.
<edd> Heeft ubuntu een vanilla kernel dan?
<lordievader> edd: Nee.
<lordievader> Die sources kun je gewoon via apt downloaden.
<edd> Bedankt heb het gevonden!
<trijntje> dat gobohide klinkt nogal onnozel. Wel een leuke hack, maar iedereen met een live cd kan gewoon bij de bestanden.  Je kan de boel beter encrypten als je het prive wilt houden
<lordievader> trijntje: Hij is net weg...
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-10
<Maikel> dit is sneakoil
<Maikel> snakeoil*
<Fermata> Maikel: ?
<Maikel> kt erop dat dat totaal niet wordt gesupport door Ubuntu: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/how-to-really-hide-folders-in-ubuntu.html
<Maikel> at is de grootste onzin die ik ooit verkocht heb zien worden en natuurlijk is het onder ubuntu
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<perre>  g'middag
<perre> iemand voorkeur tussen roundcube / squirrelmail / andere ?
<Maikel> roundcube is nieuwer
<Maikel> heeft wel javascript nodig
<Maikel> ik biedt by default squirrelmail en roundcube aan met die reden
<perre> java op de clients dan
<perre> 'k hou niet van java
<Maikel> tja
<perre> keuze is snel gemaakt dan :)
<commandoline> perre: java =/= javascript.
<perre> 'k heb veel problemen met java
<perre> vooral met camera's die hun beelden op java doordrijven
<perre> na 2 / 3 camera's loopt het vast
<lordievader> Javascript heeft, afgezien van de naam, niks met Java te maken.
<perre> voor mij is java koffie en die is ook niet lekker :)
<perre> 'k ga een poging squirrelmail ondernemen
<perre> hoe minder resources er nodig zijn hoe liever ik het heb
<Sandd> goedenavond, ik wil graag contact opnemen met een steunpunt in Arnhem, maar in ff en chromium gebeurt er niets als ik klik op 'stuur bericht'. Kan iemand mij misschien in contact brengen met Valk uit Arnhem? dank!
<lordievader> Hmm, hier gebeurd ook niet veel als ik daarop klik...
<perre> staat er geen mail adres op de website waar je naartoe kan mailen anders ?
<Sandd> raar en jammer dat het dus niet werkt, die kaart met steunpunten!
<perre> zonder webmin alles proberen instellen is toch een pak (opzoek)werk ^^
<perre> kan ik in cron-apt config bij mailto="" ook een username zetten ?
<perre> ipv volledig@mail.adres
<JanC> perre: wat doe je met cron-apt?
<JanC> en als je een locale mailserver hebt op die computer dan kan je vaak gewoon een username gebruiken (dat wordt dan geïnterpreteerd als username@localhost)
<JanC> mailserver of toch op z'n minst een MDA
<perre>  ik gebruik cron-apt voor update mails te gaan ontvangen
<perre> maar ik wil ze naar mijn persoonlijke mailbox van m'n isp
<perre>  'k vroeg mij gewoon af of ik m'n username kon gebruiken ofdat ik m'n mail moest gebruiken
<perre>  wat bedoel je met mda ?
<lordievader> Ik gok dat JanC een MTA bedoeld, een Mail Transfer Agent.
<perre>  ah een klassieke dt fout dan :)
<lordievader> Erm, juist.
<perre> postfix
<JanC> lordievader: nee, MDA, Mail Delivery Agent
<lordievader> I stand corrected ;)
<JanC> Postfix bevat een MDA, maar er zijn ook MDAs die enkel en alleen mails kunnen afleveren in een locale mailbox  :)
<perre> 'k heb een .forward bestand aangemaakt in m'n home zodat alles forward
<JanC> een MTA transfereert in feite ais ussen computers (tegenwoordig meestal via SMTP, vroeger toen de dieren nog spraken via UUCP :) )
<JanC> s/ais/mails/
<JanC> en kan APT zelf geen mails sturen?
<JanC> unattended-upgrades (wat standaard met Ubuntu komt) kan dat alleszins  :)
<JanC> die 'unattended-upgrades' is trouwens waarom ik vroeg waar je cron-apt voor gebruikt (misschien kan cron-apt meer, maar als je niet meer nodig hebt...)
<perre> 'k heb de automatische updates uitgeschakeld tijdens de installatie
<tom_> HALLO
<tom_> ???
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-11
<Guido1> weet iemand hoe ik de lenovo e540 uit de slapstand krijg?
<commandoline> Er komen weer verkiezingen van de gemeenschapsraad aan. Vraag nu stemrecht aan als je dat nog niet hebt! http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?topic=86013.0
<Harm> Hallo
<lordievader> Hallo
<Harm> Ik heb net ubuntu geinstalleerd, maar ik kan geen internet verbinding maken
<lordievader> Harm: Bekabeld of via wifi?
<Harm> Comp ziet draadloze router wel, kan wachtwoord intypen, lijkt iets te zijn met incryptie
<Harm> Wifi dus.
<lordievader> Harm: Als je de encryptie tijdelijk uitzet werkt het dan wel?
<Harm> Ga ik eens proberen.
<Harm> Ben zo terug
<perre> -bash: /etc/cron-apt/config: Toegang geweigerd
<perre> :D
<perre> met echo / sudo echo krijg ik er geen regel aan toegevoegd
<perre> heeft dat een reden ? :)
<perre>  nano doet ie wel ( sudo )
<lordievader> perre: Wat probeer je te doen?
<perre> een regel toevoegen maar mijn euro viel net
<perre> ff iets anders proberen
<perre>  | sudo tee -a
<perre> dat deed het wel
<perre> 'k was te lui
<perre> ik probeer gewoon zoveel mogelijk te doen met zo weinig mogelijk commando's
<lordievader> Dat hoeft niet altijd de meest effectieve manier te zijn.
<perre> een tekstregel toevoegen aan een bestand doe ik liever via command line van dat ik het bestand moet openen, moet scrollen, moet opslaan en moet afsluiten
<perre>  'line dan dat...
<perre> nu 't moeilijkste denk ik
<perre>  users jailen in hun home met ssh
<systeem> waarom zou je dat eigenlijk willen?
<perre> ik vraag me dat soms ook af
<perre> maar ik kan het maar eens gedaan hebben
<perre> ik ben de enigste die de server gebruikt maar om wat te testen en te prullen enzo lijkt het me wel handig
<perre> en later eventueel sftp accounts
<perre> ftp is niet beveiligd... hou ik niet van
<perre> en ftp gebruikers moeten niet rondloeren op de server
<perre> ftp / sftp
<systeem> ftp kan evt. ook met ssl overweg
<perre> ftp is al 'jailed' maar de sftp / ssh nog niet
<systeem> rssh al eens bekeken?
<perre> nee
<systeem> dat is op zich het 'makkelijkst'
<perre> ik had het net gegoogled :)
<perre>  'k vond: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-unix-restrict-shell-access-with-rssh.html
<perre> lijkt me idd een pak makkelijker
<systeem> yep, als je niet wilt dat je users op je server rondneuzen, dan kun je ze beter ook geen shell geven
<perre> 'k heb een shell nodig voor servergedoe van maniaplanet
<perre> en website gedoe
<systeem> jezelf moe je nooit restricten natuurlijk :)
<perre> 'k maak een aparte gebruiker voor die gameserver
<lordievader> KVM :D
<systeem> klinkt alsof je een mijlpaal hebt bereikt :)
<perre> 'k ga me aan dit wagen: http://www.58bits.com/blog/2014/01/09/ssh-and-sftp-chroot-jail
<perre> sql toegang is wel belangrijk
<systeem> de hamvraag blijft, wat probeer je ermee te beveiligen
<perre> het rondneuzen in mappen waar de gebruiker niet hoeft te zijn
<systeem> is chmod geen optie? en wat makkelijker ook :)
<perre> geen idee
<perre> gebruiker moet enkel in z'n home blijven en voor de rest niks zien
<systeem> ok
<perre> lol
<perre> de sftp doet ie... de ssh niet :)
<systeem> prima toch ;p
<perre> half :)
<perre> ssh moet ook werken :)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-12
<ton> hi
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<perre> g'middag
<lordievader> o/
<perre> ga me nog eens aan die jail nest wagen :D
<perre> gelukkig heb ik een snapshot van een clean install :)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-13
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Foxy1604> hi!!
<Foxy1604> iemand thuis?? :3
<lordievader> o/
<Foxy1604> ik heb een "klein probleempje" met de ubuntu laptop van m'n zus..
<Foxy1604> ze probeerde de laptop te updaten maar werd ongeduldig en heeft hem uitgezet terwijl hij aan het updaten was..
<lordievader> Handig...
<Foxy1604> nu start die niet meer op en in recovery krijg ik na "sudo apt-get -f install" de melding E: Internal Error, No file name for libstdc++6"
<Foxy1604> lekker handig nee?? x3
<Foxy1604> ?? am i still chatting on manjaro?? O_O"
<lordievader> Foxy1604: Ik denk niet dat je dat kunt fixen. Een reinstall lijkt mij het makkelijkst.
<lordievader> Je hebt libstdc++ naar de maan geholpen en ~alles depend daar wel op.
<Foxy1604> op zich is een reinstall niet erg maar de programma's wat ze heeft... dat maak het zo lastig..
<Foxy1604> is er geen mogelijkheid om libstdc te herstellen??
<lordievader> Foxy1604: Kun je nog in de recovery mode opstarten?
<Foxy1604> jep!
<Foxy1604> zit er nu in! :)
<lordievader> Foxy1604: sudo apt-get install -f
<Foxy1604> net gedaan ;) krijg nog steeds de melding "E: Internal Error, No filename for libstdc++6
<lordievader> Foxy1604: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Foxy1604> ok!! een momentje.. :p
<Foxy1604> *pruttel...pruttel..*
<Foxy1604> *nog meer pruttel...pruttel..*
<Foxy1604> en nog steeds dezelfde fout.. xp
<lordievader> Produceert apt die fout, of alle programmas?
<Foxy1604> ehm volgens mij alleen apt ;)
<Foxy1604> zou apt kaduk zijn??
<lordievader> Denk eerder alle c++ programmas.
<Foxy1604> ow hihi.. x3
<lordievader> Foxy1604: Staat er een libstdc++ pakket in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<Foxy1604> just a sec ;) even spieken..
<Foxy1604> er staan er 2 ;)
<lordievader> Foxy1604: Welke precies?
<Foxy1604> libstdc++6-4.6-dev_4.6.4-6ubuntu_i389.deb
<Foxy1604> en..
<Foxy1604> libstdc++-4.8-dev_4.8.2-19ubuntu_i389.deb
<Foxy1604> hehe..
<Foxy1604> :)
<Foxy1604> die 2 staan er ;)
<Foxy1604> gewoon 1 van de 2 pakken??
<Foxy1604> zoals libstdc++6-4.6 ??
<lordievader> Installeer ze allebei met dpkg.
<Foxy1604> kay!!
<Foxy1604> *pruttel...pruttel..*
<Foxy1604> oh ow.. allebei hebben ze vereistenproblemen..
<Foxy1604> misschien is een reinstall toch maar het makkelijkste.. :/
<lordievader> Foxy1604: Heb je die toevallig ook in die folder staan?
<Foxy1604> hm...
<Foxy1604> ??? lordievader bedoel je /var/cache/apt/archives/ ???
<lordievader> Ja.
<Foxy1604> jep!
<lordievader> Foxy1604: Installeer die dan eerst.
<Foxy1604> ik heb bij het zoeken gewoon ls /var/cache/apt/achives/ | grep libstdc gedaan
<Foxy1604> maar krijg bij allebij de pakketten een foutmelding.. :/
<Foxy1604> maar als het niet anders gaan herinstalleer ik het wel.. ;)
<Foxy1604> dan is het maar zo.. :)
<Foxy1604> maar ik moet helaas gaan (moet gaan werken..) doei doei!!
#ubuntu-nl 2014-09-14
<Soul-Sing> hoe zet je een nieuwe pass for freenode?
<OerHeks> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass >> /msg NickServ SET PASSWORD mynewpassword
<OerHeks> https://www.security.nl/posting/402104/IRC-netwerk+Freednode+waarschuwt+gebruikers+na+inbraak
#ubuntu-nl 2015-09-07
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Poj> goedemiddag
<Poj> weet iemand of forum.ubuntu-nl.org er uit ligt?
<Poj> krijg de volgende melding:
<Poj> Fout tijdens het verbinden met forum.ubuntu-nl.org. De OCSP-server stelt voor het later nogmaals te proberen. (Foutcode: sec_error_ocsp_try_server_later)
<lordievader> Poj: Ik krijg gewoon het forum te zien. Duurt even.
<Poj> vreemd
<Poj> dit is de melding die ik krijg, eigenlijk meteen:
<Poj> Beveiligde verbinding mislukt  Fout tijdens het verbinden met forum.ubuntu-nl.org. De OCSP-server stelt voor het later nogmaals te proberen. (Foutcode: sec_error_ocsp_try_server_later)      De pagina die u wilt bekijken kan niet worden weergegeven, omdat de echtheid van de ontvangen gegevens niet kon worden geverifieerd.     Neem contact op met de website-eigenaars om ze over dit probleem te informeren.
<Poj> ik gebruik firefox
<Poj> maar de melding krijg ik op een xubuntu machine, als een windows 7
<lordievader> In chrome werkt het hier prima.
<Poj> ik zie dat het ook in chrome werkt
<Poj> waar kan ik melden dat het forum via firefox niet bereikbaar is?
<roy> goeiemiddag kan iemand me vertellen hoe ik mijn grafische kaart achterhaal in ubuntu
<Poj> @roy: heb je al op sites.google.com/computertips gekeken? Er is een commando waarmee je eenuitdraai van je hardware kan maken.
<Poj> sudo lshw > lshw.txt
<Poj> volgens mij is dit het commando
<roy> oke bedankt !..  en weet je toevallig ook hoe ik een fout bij het laden van het archief kan herstellen ;)
<Poj> ik heb geen idee waar je het over hebt, dus ik denk het niet
<roy> pci ( sysfs) word er aan gegeven
<Poj> veel plezier nog allemaal
<lordievader> roy: 'lspci |grep VGA' is makkelijker.
<Mesmancer> Goedenavond :)
<lordievader> o/
<Mesmancer> Kan iemand mij wellicht helpen met een probleem. Ik ben vrij nieuw met Ubuntu en ik heb het hardnekkige probleem dat ik silverlight niet aan de praat krijg. Iemand suggesties?
<SCHAAP137> wat heb je al geprobeerd Mesmancer ?
<SCHAAP137> sudo apt-get install pipelight-multi ?
<Mesmancer> Ja maar om de een of andere domme reden pakt ie die niet
<Mesmancer> website blijft om silverlight zeuren
<SCHAAP137> ok, doe het volgende
<SCHAAP137> sluit firefox
<SCHAAP137> in de terminal: pipelight-plugin --enable=silverlight5.1
<SCHAAP137> firefox openen, weer testen
<SCHAAP137> dit kan wellicht ook nog nodig zijn: sudo pipelight-plugin --create-mozilla-plugins
<SCHAAP137> je merkt op een gegeven moment dat het werkt, als firefox opeens wat langer erover doet met opstarten, en je een klein venstertje van WINE bezig ziet
<SCHAAP137> zou moeten lukken
<Mesmancer> Ik zal even een poging wagen
<Mesmancer> Dat werkte, dank je wel :)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-09-08
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Wobbo> Hoi, iemand een idee hoe ik ervoor zorg dat empathy google talk werk van ubuntu naar een android? Empathy werkt super, alleen tussen Ubuntu naar Ubuntu's.
<Wobbo> Enige tips or tools?
<Wobbo> Alle help online is veel over oude Ubuntu's, 8.04, 11.04... Maar die problemen zijn geweldig opgelost.
<foss> Kan het zijn dat het hulpforum plat ligt?
<zippo^> Empathy heeft vergeten dat ze moeten naam van Google Talk veranderd: Hangouts. Of werkt Hangouts niet in andere chatprogramma zoals Emapthy, Thunderbird, enz.
<Wobbo> Ik ben er nu denk ik wel achter. Google talk is oud, het werkt nog via je gmail. Maar sinds Hangouts is Talk beperkt geworden. Dus Chat ok maar daar blijft het mee.
<Wobbo> Ah. :D
<Wobbo> Maar wie weet, gaat het later ondersteund. :D
<zippo^> maybe (-:
<Wobbo> Thanks voor de info.
<Middernacht> Wobbo, Google Talk maakt gebruik van het XMPP protocol en de clients kunnen maximaal de functionaliteiten ondersteunen die vast liggen in de scope van dat protocol.
<Wobbo> Ah, ok.
<Middernacht> Nu gebeurt er vaak dat een client het naast het gebruikte protocol ook eigen functionaliteiten toevoegd. Die functionaliteiten zijn dan meestal niet toegankelijk als je met 2 verschillende clients communiseer.
<zippo^> Ja idd
<JanC> Google Talk A/V chat functionaliteit wordt normaal ook ondersteund door Empathy?
<Luc__> #Luc
<Scot> Hallo,  Ubuntu vraagt voor aanmeldsleutelbos??? iemand? weet niet wat dat is.
<Sling> Scot: dat is een applicatie in ubuntu die je logingegevens bijhoudt
<Sling> bijzonder vertaald uit het Engels :)
<Scot> Ok Sling , maar hoe log ik nou in want hij blijft hierom vragen en ik kan niet inloggen voordat dat weg is.
<Sling> waar probeer je in te loggen?
<Scot> Ik probeer om mijn draadloze netadapter aan de praat te krijgen maar ik krijg steeds die vrrag om aanmeldsleutelbos
<Scot> Ik had eerst bedraad , maar die heb ik weggehaald vandaar dat ik de adapter nodig had
<Scot> De computer te herstarten helpt ook niet
<OerHeks> Is die 'aanmeldsleutelbos' niet gewoon je keyring? in dash> keys
<Sling> OerHeks: ja, dat denk ik wel
<Sling> Scot: daar moet je je rootwachtwoord invullen
<Sling> of je userwachtwoord als je in de sudo groep zit
<Scot> Een totaal nieuwe password helpt ook niet het probleem blijft hetzelfde ook na het veranderen van iets in de keys
#ubuntu-nl 2015-09-09
<lordievader> Goede morgen
#ubuntu-nl 2015-09-10
 * TopGear zwaait
 * OerHeks springt
<TopGear> Hoi OerHeks.
<OerHeks> ha TopGear, hoe is het met u?
<TopGear> U nog wel :-D Prima! Vandaag wat oorlog gevoerd met een C-programma ('t was huiswerk) en die werkt nu. Jij?
<TopGear> lordievader, Jij zit ook overal hè ;-)
<lordievader> Nee hoor, maar in een handje vol kanalen ;)
<OerHeks> Prima, ik was weer mijn nieuwe modem/gigabit router aan het verkennen, UPC kon alleen maar 100 mbit leveren, Ziggo is dus beter
<OerHeks> firewall standaard uit, passwoord admin:admin etc
<lordievader> Wheee
<OerHeks> Ja, laat tweakers hat maar niet hooren :-D
<TopGear> Oef, UPC of Ziggo?
<OerHeks> Ziggo is de nieuwe naam voor UPC, na merging
<TopGear> Fair enough, da's waar ook. Wij krijgen namelijk binnenkort 120/12 van Ziggo en als die modem dan inderdaad zo k*t is ingesteld moet ik die ASAP even goedzetten.
<lg188> Hey, 'k heb een vraagje. Ik probeer hier xubuntu te instaleren met een live disk, maar hij kan initramfs niet laden.
<lg188> Heb acpi=off geprobeerd maar dat geeft het zelfde
<lordievader> Klinkt als een corrupte live usb/cd.
<lg188> Kan eens proberen om te checken voor fouten vanuit de cd zelf
<lg188> Nope blijft hangen.
<lg188> Ik vind het raar dat busybox geladen wordt en zegt dat ik 'help' moet typen maar ik krijg geen prompt
<lordievader> Ja, dat klinkt als een zeer brakke live-cd/usb
<lg188> Wel, ik heb geen dvd's meer voor te branden en ook geen usb bij de hand
<lg188> Wacht een hele oude van 500MB ofzo
<lordievader> Dat gaat niet passen.
<lordievader> Mini iso wellicht.
<lg188> ik heb niet persee de live kant nodig
<QuintenV> Kan iemand me helpen ?
<QuintenV> alsjeblieft
<lg188> Waarmee?
<lg188> Oh hij is al weg?
<lg188> lordievader: weet je toevallig als die iso op unetbootin kan gekozen worden?
<OerHeks> unetbootin zou moeten werken
<lg188> heb netinstall geprobeerd
<lg188> Geraakt tot in taal sellectie, maar keyboard blijkt niet te werken
<lg188> 't is een met p/s poorten
<lg188> Ik veronderstel dat een leeg paswoord verboden is omdat sudo automatisch geinstalleerd is?
<TopGear> Gebruikt er hier iemand kernel 4.2 in 15.04? Ik vraag me af offie al een beetje stabiel is.
<OerHeks> zou ik niet doen, wacht op 15.10
<OerHeks> .. en er ijn tons of issues met wily, als ik het goed hoor
<OerHeks> *zijn
<TopGear> Jammer, ik vind die nieuwe batterij besparende funcies wel leuk
<OerHeks> Ja, en nog meer verbeteringen ..
<OerHeks> maandje nog ..
<TopGear> Da's ook weer waar.
<TopGear> "361 upgraded, 55 newly installed, 6 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Need to get 393 MB of archives. After this operation, 16,8 MB of additional disk space will be used." Linux blijft wonderbaarlijk, zo af en toe.
<lg188> Ik heb blijkbaar grub geinstalleerd op mijn usb
<lg188> is het mogelijk om grub2 vanuit grub te installeren op een andere disk?
<OerHeks> Ik denk dat je dat via livecd moet doen , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<lg188> Als ik men grub2 gebruik om te proberen te booten
<lg188>  /dev/sd* heeft geen autocompletion
<lg188> dus denk dat men hardschijf niet kan vinden
<lg188> ik ge het hier bij laten voor vanavond
#ubuntu-nl 2015-09-11
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lg188> Goede morgen lordievader
<lordievader> o/
<lg188> eh ik zie juist, de installer installeert grub op /dev/sda alleen
<lg188> ik zou die op een andere moeten kunnen uitvoeren
<trijntje> lg188: dat kan je in de grafische installer kiezen
<lg188> heb alleen netinstall omdat men usb te klein is
<lg188> kan ik vanuit net install niet naar een shell tijdelijk gaan>
<lg188> ?*
<lordievader> Ook in de netinstall wordt daarom gevraagd.
<lg188> ik krijg geen keuze hiervan
<trijntje> aan het einde van de installatie wordt het gevraagd als het goed is
<trijntje> of anders gaat grub naar het device waar root op staat als het goed is
<trijntje> anyhow, je kan altijd na de installatie grub nog installeren vanuit het systeem zelf, gewoon de usb er in laten ;)
<lg188> Uhu, heb juist gevonden hoe ik shell moest vast krijgen, chroot en dan geinstalleerd
<lg188> op de juiste device
<lg188> Wacht ik moet eerst dev enzo mounten
<lg188> Okay, grub staat op men harde schijf nu, maar hij wilt een disk met een bepaalde uid booten
<lg188> maar kan em niet vinden
<lg188> vergeten om noapic en nolapic toe te voegen aan launch line
<lg188> Waar dienen die eigenlijk voor?
<lordievader> Die schakelen acpi uit.
<lg188> eh, dacht ik well, maar wat doet acpi bedoelde ik
<lordievader> ACPI == Advanced Configuration & Power Interface, het doet dingen als je screen brightness, battery level uitlezen, etc.
<lg188> redelijk nutteloos op een desktop
<lordievader> CPU frequency scaling valt er ook onder IIRC.
<lg188> mhmm.
<lg188> Hoe kan ik het best er voor zorgen dat grub altijd noapic toevoegd als die update?
<lordievader> Waarom heb je dat nodig?
<lg188> Omdat men hardeschijf niet wordt herkent als die er niet bijstaan
<lordievader> Wut, dat is vreemd. Maar om je vraag te beantwoorden /etc/default/grub
<lg188> Aha, bedankt
<dobermann33> Ophalen van http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/popcorntime/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages is mislukt  404  Not Found Sommige indexbestanden konden niet worden opgehaald. Deze zijn genegeerd, of oude versies zijn gebruikt.
<lordievader> Die ppa bestaat geloof ik niet meer.
<dobermann33> wat te doen nu,want updaten in terminal lukt ook niet
<dobermann33> krijg boven in de balk een gevarendriehoek teken
<dobermann33> bovenstaande krijg ik  bij synaptic pakketbeheer
<lordievader> Gooi die ppa eraf met ppa-purge.
<dobermann33> sorry,ben geen computerspecialist
<dobermann33> in terminal?
<lordievader> <ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<dobermann33> dank voor je hulp,  zal  het proberen
<bert_> hallo
#ubuntu-nl 2015-09-12
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> morgentjes, lordievader
<lordievader> o/
<SCHAAP137> môggeuh, landgenoten
<OerHeks> ha SCHAAP137
<SCHAAP137> kzou naar een bruiloft van een goede vriend gaan vandaag, maar ben gegrepen door 39 graden koorts + zware verkoudheid, dus ik blijf helaas thuis
<SCHAAP137> erg jammer
<OerHeks> Dat is vervelend ja, citrosan kan wel iets verlichten, voor een paar uurtjes.
<OerHeks> trijntje trijntje trijntje trijntje :-D
<trijntje> hey OerHeks, lang niet gezien
<OerHeks> Ja, jij bent ook drukjes.
<OerHeks> maar nu het kouder word, word het weer gezelligjes.
<SylvieLorxu> Hallo iedereen. Ik heb iemand die graag Kubuntu wil proberen, maar zich af vraagt hoe het zit met persoonlijke financien. Weet iemand toevallig of je via de ABN Amro site overzichten kan downloaden die KMyMoney kan beheren? Ben zelf geen ABN Amro klant en kon online zo niets vinden
<Deesws> Hallo, hoe kan ik de muispijl vergroten?
<Deesws> Hallo, hoe kan ik de muispijl vergroten? wie o wie weet het?
<OerHeks> Deesws, installeer unity tweak, zie dit antwoord, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221942&page=2&p=13028225#post13028225 (een heel gepruts ), daarna logout/login
#ubuntu-nl 2015-09-13
<roeland> hey ik heb al een oudere versie van ubunt en ik graak niet in de systeeminstellingen
<Eva> Hoi
<lordievader> o/
#ubuntu-nl 2016-09-13
<Guest68938> Ik heb een hele oude desktop (2005) die me heel dierbaar is omdat ze ooit door mijn man gebouwd werd. Heb momenteel win xp en Mint 17 erop.benieuwd of ik haar nog voor
<OerHeks> :-)
<Guest68938> oops foutje of ik haar nog kan gebruiken voor alleen linux en zo ja, welkezou er dan op kunnen?
<OerHeks> als mint lukt, lukt ubuntu-mate prima, of xubuntu of misschien zelf ubuntu
<OerHeks> je kan deze altijd in de live mode uitproberen, zonder installatie. het laaden duurt wat langer, maar zou verder gewoon moeten werken
<Guest68938> Welke raadt je aan als beste?
<OerHeks> als jemint wel leuk vind, dan ubuntu-mate.
<Guest68938> OK blijft de desktop dan even traag of is ze door ubuntu-mate sneller?
<OerHeks> ik denk 'even traag' ja
<OerHeks> maar wat is traag, we zijn zo verwent met snelle computers
<OerHeks> er is een lichtere versie, lubuntu, met een iets meer simpelere desktop, maar verder wel goed.
<Guest68938> Nou ehh ikwoon in Spanje en het is hier in de buurt waar wij wonen al luxe als je een abo van 50mb kunt krijgen. Alles is hier heel traag.
<OerHeks> http://lubuntu.net/ - https://ubuntu-mate.org/ - http://www.ubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> ow internet is traag.. tja, met een goeie computer is daar ook niets aan te doen.
<Guest68938> AWe hebben op de andere nieuwere desktops (2014 en 15) Windows en ik denk dat als ik lubuntu op 1 van die doe, dat die sneller zal zijn dan Windows of niet?
<OerHeks> ja.
<OerHeks> probeer dat eens, met een live dvd/usb
<OerHeks> maar lubuntu is wel heel minimaal, xubuntu of mate is dan leuker. ( voor het oog, programma's zijn eender)
<Guest68938> OK Superbedankt voor de hulp. Eerst ga ik de oude dual desktop veranderen in alleen ubuntu mate met een live dvd en daarna definitief erop installeren. En vervolgens doe ik de nieuwere desktop.
<OerHeks> :-)
<Guest68938> Laat nog welweten hoe het ging :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2016-09-15
<kees_> Hallo beste mensen, ik heb een vraag hoe ik van dual boot(windows & Linux)  een enkel Ubuntu OS kan stappen ? gr.
<Sling> kees_: wil je je bestaande data bewaren?
<kees_> Nee sling, ik wil graag de hele schijf leeg en alleen Ubuntu erop
<kees_> ik ben een `beginner` heb instalatie info gelezen en kan als het goed is bij installatie kiezen voor Gehele Schijf gebruiken, is dat de juiste optie ?
<kees_> oja, moet ik mijn opstart usb in dit geval in windows maken of kan dat ook nu ik in linux zit?
<edje> hallo heb een vraag over printer ik heb nu een hp officejet 8600pro ik kan via deze automatich via pdf mailen wil graag een andere kopen de 8710 kan nergens vinden of die dat ook kan
<JanC> ik veronderstel dat de HP site dat allemaal wel kan vertellen?
<OerHeks> zucht, ik word een beetje triest, ik kan *weer* niet meer inloggen op launchpad en ubuntu
<OerHeks> dan maar niet.
<Qommand0r> hmmm
<Qommand0r> hoe kan dat dan?
<Qommand0r> ik had jarenlang er niet op ingelogd, en mij lukte het wel
<OerHeks> elke keer passwoord reset .. raar
<Qommand0r> merkwaardig
<Qommand0r> eoa stukje software waarin je die credentials (of oude credentials) opgeslagen hebt oid?
<Qommand0r> waarmee je dan een lock triggered na X aantal foutieve pogingen oid?
<OerHeks> geen idee, ik heb 2 fact codes geprint hier.
<OerHeks> na reset werken de code en inlog wel.
<OerHeks> zucht .. Web request to 'https://login.launchpad.net/+openid' failed.
<OerHeks> na de 3e keer wel ..
 * OerHeks maakt een screenprintje
<JanC> bug gerapporteerd?
<OerHeks> Ik ben nog steeds aan het zoeken, JanC
<OerHeks> Voordat ik iets fout doe, wat ik dan niet snap ..
<JanC> probeer ook met een vers browserprofiel zonder extensies e.d.
<OerHeks> oops, goed idee
#ubuntu-nl 2016-09-16
<OerHeks> OpenSSL stopt met aanbieden van downloads via ftp
<JanC> waarom?
<OerHeks> ze gaan over op https ..
<OerHeks> https://www.security.nl/posting/485493/OpenSSL+stopt+met+aanbieden+van+downloads+via+ftp
<OerHeks> vet vrijdag artikel :-D
#ubuntu-nl 2017-09-11
<Leo_> na installatie van Ubuntu klopt de systeem klok niet meer Ubuntu zet de klok twee uur terug
<oerheks> hoi Leo, heb je toevallig windows 10 ernaast staan?
<oerheks> zo ja, dan heb je dit probleem http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/time-differences-ubuntu-1604-windows-10/
<oerheks> ubuntu gebruikt RTC en windows UTC ..
<Leo_> bedankt ik ga de setting in Ubuntu aanpassen. Wijzigingen in Windows geven altijd verassingen vooral Windows 10 is nog al eigenwijs. Daarom heb ik Ubuntu geinstalleerd, alleen sommige programma's zijn niet veilig in Ubuntu te gebruiken, du s blijft Windows ernaast staan.
#ubuntu-nl 2017-09-13
<Monsterpolo> goedemorgen
<selckin> morge
<Monsterpolo> ik had een vraag is het mogelijk om ubuntu 32 en 64 in een usb stick te zetten ?
<selckin> dat is mogelijk, of het makkelijk is
<selckin> wie heeft er nog 32 in 2017?
<Monsterpolo> ja ik snap het wel
<Monsterpolo> maar ik werk ergis die hebben 32 en 64 bits computers staan
<selckin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/MultipleISOBootUSBKey
<Monsterpolo> ik gebruik nu multibootusb 8.8.0 is die goed ?
<selckin> old but if you can masage it
<selckin> als het werkt is het goed
<Monsterpolo> ok bedankt
<Monsterpolo> ik moet de nieuwste versie op ubuntu.com downloaden ik kon het niet vinden op ubuntu.nl hoe komt dat ?
<Monsterpolo> 17.4
#ubuntu-nl 2017-09-14
<remy> ik heb een nieuwe toetsenbord gekocht, een kleintje.. werkt op bluetooth, maar krijg het geen mogelijkheid aan de praat
<remy> ik denk probeer het hier even
<SimonNL> remy: zit er geen handleiding by ?
<remy> jawel maar dat is alleen voor windows en mac
<SimonNL> procedure is gelijk denk ik
<remy> jawel
<remy> tis net of me bluetooth niet ontvangt
<SimonNL> toetsenbord in de zend stand zetten en op computer zoeken naar dat signal
<remy> ja maar hoe?
<remy> hij moet pair-en lees ik
<SimonNL> in mijn OS klik ik op de bluetooth icon op de panel en bluetooth manager opent dan een venster op het scherm waarin aangegeven wordt dat er gezocht wordt
<remy> tis net of de ene niet ontvangt of het andere niet uitzend zeg maar
<remy> geen adapters gevonden
<SimonNL> merk en type nummer van het toetsenbord remy
<remy> Trust item:21564
<SimonNL> kijk ik of ik een handleiding kan vinden
<remy> okay
<SimonNL> https://www.trust.com/nl/product/21564-wireless-bluetooth-keyboard-for-pc-laptop-tablet-phone       deze?
<remy> ja deze
<SimonNL> connect knopje onderzijde indrukken en op computer zoek opdracht geven.
<SimonNL> remy: batterij in toetsenbord gedaan ?
<SimonNL> 3 sec in gedrukt houden!
<remy> ja, lampie brand
<remy> heb ik gedaan maar geen resultaat
<remy> die 3sec.
<remy> om te pairen
<SimonNL> remy: heb je een BT icon op het panel(taakbalk) ?
<remy> euh.. jawel
<SimonNL> wat gebeurt er als je daar op klikt?
<remy> dan krijg ik een menu, waar in ik kan kiezen tussen een aantal opties...
<SimonNL> verbinden een optie ?
<remy> apparaat instellen,, bestanden doorzenden,, apparaten,, adapters
<SimonNL> instellen of apparaten denk ik
<SimonNL> adapters geeft denk ik informatie over je BT aparaat
<remy> nee, maar hij is wel 'online' want ik kan nu alleen kiezen uit.. bluetooth uitschakelen
<SimonNL> daarmee schakel je het BT apparaat uit
<remy> ja dus nu staat ie aan
<remy> niet het BT apparaat maar het proggie
<SimonNL> apparaat in de computer
<remy> hu?
<remy> eehm nee alleen het proggie stopt
<SimonNL> daarmee schakel je het BT apparaat uit   <=  apparaat in de computer
<remy> ja
<SimonNL> bij mij moet ik kiezen apparaat instellen
<remy> dat doet ie niet :(
<remy> Geen adapters gevonden
<SimonNL> https://imgur.com/a/siNCX  even voorbeeldje
<SimonNL> heb je al eens een ander BT apparaat gekoppeld ?
<remy> ja zo hoort het,, maar bij mij niet dus..
<remy> nee dit is me eerste keer
<SimonNL> heb je iets anders ter beschikking ( telefoon b.v.)
<remy> nee sorry
<SimonNL> probeer het daar eens mee dan. en probeer het toetsenbord eens met de telefoon te koppelen
<remy> ik heb geen fone
<SimonNL> remy: weet niks anders te bedenken
<remy> ik denk dat ik trug moet naar de winkel om mijn geld terug te vragen
<SimonNL> als je boven in NH woont mag je langs komen
<remy> amsterdam
<SimonNL> Noord kop hier
<SimonNL> bij afsluitdijk
<SimonNL> is te gek jammer
<remy> ja helaas
<SimonNL> remy: kan je een terminal openen?
<remy> jawel
<SimonNL> als je      hciconfig     typt krijg je dan uitvoer
<SimonNL> als het goed is een mac adres
<remy> remy@Scorpion:~$ hciconfig
<remy> remy@Scorpion:~$ hciconfig
<remy> remy@Scorpion:~$
<remy> krijg nix
<SimonNL> remy: weet je zeker dat het BT apparaat in de computer aan staat?
<remy> nee ik heb een ander icoon en daar staat dat ie af staat maar krijg hem met geen mogelijkheid aan
<remy> naast de vertrouwde BT icoon
<SimonNL> remy: geeft     rfkill list all       by you uitvoer en zoja staat er ergens geblocked
<remy> remy@Scorpion:~$ rfkill list all
<remy> bash: rfkill: opdracht niet gevonden
<remy> ik heb dus 2 BT iconen
<remy> en eentje staat op off en die andere op on
<SimonNL> remy: kun je en schermdump maken en pasten op imgur.com
<remy> es ff kijken of dat lukt.. momentje
<SimonNL> en kijk eens wat er verschijnt als je op de iconen klikt een voor een
<SimonNL> ===~
<remy> https://imgur.com/a/ARR0V
<remy> en nu die andere BT icoon
<remy> https://imgur.com/a/rbZOF
<SimonNL> even kijken
<SimonNL> heb je toevallig twee BT apparaten in de computer ?
<remy> nee
<SimonNL> dmesg|grep -i bluetooth               kun je dat op pastebin.com zetten en de link tonen?
<SimonNL> maar maak je geen illusies ben hier niet echt heel bekend mee
<remy> https://imgur.com/a/5W9YK   ik snap pastebin niet zo dus dan maar een scherm afdruk
<SimonNL> ten opzichte van wat er bij mij uitkomt missen we twee regels
<remy> is er hoop ?
<remy> vertel
<SimonNL> https://gist.github.com/e877a486f5418cefd1b43f8ca06f25f4       laatste twee regels zijn verschenen nadat ik BT dongletje in gestoken heb
<SimonNL> tast in het duister om eerlijk te zijn.
<remy> [18761.133095] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2
<remy> [18761.133109] Bluetooth: HIDP socket layer initialized
<SimonNL> dat icontje dat aangeeft dat BT aan staat heb je die gebruikt om te connecten ?
<remy> ff proberen
<remy> nee het eerste icoontje slaat niet aan
<SimonNL> kan haast niet werken want hciconfig geeft geen adapter aan
<remy> klopt
<SimonNL> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/f75e29c6928afd065324b267f95eb469    iets dergelijks zou moeten verschijnen
<remy> nee doet het niet maar ja het hoort wel te werken
<remy> ik heb die output ook niet als ik hciconfig -a intik
<SimonNL> remy: het gaat om een laptop toch ?
<remy> btw ik draai debian en niet ubuntu
<remy> nee een vaste computer
<SimonNL> gaat om een BT dongle ook ?
<remy> nee geen dongle
<SimonNL> usb dingetje ?
<remy> nope is allemaal intern
<SimonNL> geeft     lspci      uitvoer ?
<remy> jawel.. moet je die lezen?
<SimonNL> pastebin ?
<SimonNL> of scherm ook goed
<remy> https://imgur.com/a/flKF5
<SimonNL> geen idea zie daar niks dat op BT lijkt
<SimonNL> idee*
<remy> okay..?!
<SimonNL> kan der helaas niks van maken remy
<SimonNL> ik geef op
<remy> helaas
<remy> :((
<remy> toch bedankt
<SimonNL> mocht ik nog iets bedenken kom ik er op terug. Ik zie wel of je dan nog online bent
<remy> ik ben bijna altijd wel online
<SimonNL> succes
<remy> tot later
<remy> SimonNL, maakt het eigelijk uit of je kde of een andere wm draait?
<SimonNL> zou ik je niet kunnen vertellen remy.
<SimonNL> remy: maar als het niet te veel moeite is kun je het proberen
<remy> bij nader inzien maakt het nix uit
<SimonNL> wat misschien wel iets zou kunnen uit maken is een nieuwere kernel remy
<remy> hoe doe ik dat /
<SimonNL> debian nu nog steeds ?
<remy> jep
<remy> debian 8
<SimonNL> geen idee dan
<SimonNL> laten we eens wat zoeken
<remy> oke ik ben mee
<SimonNL> https://wiki.debian.org/HowToUpgradeKernel
<remy> remy@Scorpion:~$ apt-cache search linux-image
<remy> linux-headers-3.16.0-4-586 - Header files for Linux 3.16.0-4-586
<remy> linux-headers-3.16.0-4-686-pae - Header files for Linux 3.16.0-4-686-pae
<remy> linux-headers-3.16.0-4-amd64 - Header files for Linux 3.16.0-4-amd64
<remy> linux-image-3.16.0-4-586 - Linux 3.16 for older PCs
<remy> linux-image-3.16.0-4-686-pae - Linux 3.16 for modern PCs
<remy> linux-image-3.16.0-4-686-pae-dbg - Debugging symbols for Linux 3.16.0-4-686-pae
<remy> linux-image-3.16.0-4-amd64 - Linux 3.16 for 64-bit PCs
<remy> linux-image-3.16.0-4-amd64-dbg - Debugging symbols for Linux 3.16.0-4-amd64
<remy> linux-image-486 - Linux for older PCs (dummy package)
<remy> linux-image-586 - Linux for older PCs (meta-package)
<remy> linux-image-686-pae - Linux for modern PCs (meta-package)
<remy> linux-image-686-pae-dbg - Debugging symbols for Linux 686-pae configuration (meta-package)
<remy> linux-image-amd64 - Linux for 64-bit PCs (meta-package)
<remy> linux-image-amd64-dbg - Debugging symbols for Linux amd64 configuration (meta-package)
<SimonNL> remy: geen idee of ze daar wel zo blij mee zijn in dit kanaal
<SimonNL> nee, paste service is vermeld in topic
<remy> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25535042/
<remy> zodan
<SimonNL> welke gebruik je nu?
<remy> hoe zie ik dat?
<SimonNL> uname -v     werkt dat
<SimonNL> #39~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 11 11:38:02 UTC 2016
<SimonNL> uname -r
<remy> #1 SMP Debian 3.16.43-2+deb8u2 (2017-06-26)
<SimonNL> 4.2.0-34-generic
<remy> 3.16.0-4-amd64
<SimonNL> sorry ik heb geen idee wat voor debian verantwoord is.
<remy> ow,
<remy> ik ook niet eigelijk ik heb nog nooit een kernel 'gebakken'
<SimonNL> remy: hoeft ook niet ze zijn er ook kant en klaar.
<remy> okee ja ..dat weet ik
<SimonNL> remy: gaat er veel verloren als het mis gaat ?
<remy> nee ik ben er helemaal op voorbereid
<remy> alles op een backup
<SimonNL> heb het in een ander kanaal even voor gelegt aan een andere gebruiker
<SimonNL> euh tot no toe gevraagd of hy debian gebruikt
<SimonNL> hij*
<remy> ik ben benieuwd
<remy> moet er niet een ontvangertje zijn ergens of kan mijn trouwe compie dat zelf 'dragen'
<SimonNL> huh. wat bedoel je?
<remy> een BT stickie
<remy> oid
<SimonNL> zal wel een antenne ergens op de print zitten denk ik
<remy> ok daar maak ik me niet meer druk over
<SimonNL> je hebt het toch over het bestaande apparaat
<remy> ja
<SimonNL> ken ze niet die intern zitten
<SimonNL> heb je daar een merk en type nummer van ?
<remy> nee alleen t nummer wat ik al eerder gegeven heb
<SimonNL> gewoon een insteek kaartje ?
<remy> Trust item:21564
<remy> nee
<SimonNL> dat was van het toetsenbord toch
<remy> ja precies maar je hebt muizen waar dat wel nodig is
<SimonNL> BT zender en ontvanger heb je nodig of zoiets
<remy> ik dacht het even
<remy> ontvanger
<SimonNL> zender zit zeg maar in het toetsenbord, ontvanger in computer neem ik aan
<remy> ja dat hoop ik ook
<SimonNL> zijn eigenlijk beide zend en ontvanger
<remy> ja,,
<SimonNL> als ik het goed begrijp zou je deze instructies kunnen volgen.
<SimonNL> https://backports.debian.org/Instructions/
<SimonNL> uiteindelijk komen hogere kernel versie dan ter beschikking. (hoop ik)
<SimonNL> versies*
<SimonNL> remy ^
<remy> ja ik lees
<SimonNL> ga er a.u.b. alleen mee door als je zeker weet dat je achteraf de boel kunt herstellen
<remy> ok
<SimonNL> durf anders nooit meer in Amsterdam te komen. :)
<remy> ik moet eerst de file sources.list vinden
<SimonNL> in menu sources ?
<SimonNL> menu, sources
<remy> ik geloof dat ik dit met de installatie van debian al gedaan heb
<SimonNL> die zelfde repository's toegevoegd ?
<SimonNL> of een van beide misschien
<remy> ja ik dacht wel ja
<remy> ik weet ook niet meer welk nummer ik moet hebben voor 'stable'
<remy> straks heeft me computer geen BT
<SimonNL> volgens jouw zat die er in.
<remy> hoe controleer ik dat
<SimonNL> staat er niet het een en ander op de kast of in de papieren die je er evt. bij hebt
<remy> ik ben al aant zoeken
<SimonNL> of visueel waarnemen. ik weet niet of je handig bent maar misschien even het deksel eraf en kijken wel even spanning er af dan en alleen kijken bij voorkeur nergens met de handen aanzitten
<SimonNL> het blijft hier al die tijd wel angstvallig stil
<SimonNL> lachen zich slap natuurlijk om zo'n stelletje prutsers
<remy> nou ik heb op de site gekeken en in de manual maar kan nix vinden wat met BT te maken heeft
<remy> MEDION AKOYA PC E4316 D
<remy> misschien kan jij ook helpen zoeken
<remy> hierboven de specs
<SimonNL> https://tweakers.net/pricewatch/412599/medion-akoya-e4118-d/specificaties/   remy controleer bijgaande
<SimonNL> oops verkeerde denk ik
<remy> er staat nix over BT geschreven
<remy> Model MT7 TYP MED MT 640
<SimonNL> remy: Ik denk dat er gewoon geen BT in zit, zit er nooit volgens mij in een desktop
<SimonNL> remy: even naar de winkel BT adapter halen. vraag wel naar een linux compatible of anders vragen of je kunt retourneren als het niet werkt
<remy> hoeveel kost dat?
<remy> ik denk het ook
<kebabfish> ooit 1 gekocht voor een tientje
<SimonNL> https://www.google.nl/search?q=BT+dongle&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjm2NOZqKXWAhWQEVAKHdeYAEEQ1TUIvwE&biw=1920&bih=878   remy
<SimonNL> remy: lsusb      kun je dat nog even pasten op https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<remy> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25535533/
<SimonNL> never mind
<SimonNL> misschien verstandig in de gaten te houden dat de BT adapter max usb 2.0 is
<remy> toetsenbord : usb3.0 -> dus kan ook 4.0 erop?
<remy> ;)
<SimonNL> zal wel backward compatible zijn
<remy> nou ik heb er een besteld.. morgen in huis
<SimonNL> joepie. nu maar hopen dat ie werkt
<remy> ja dat moet haast wel
<remy> MOET !
<SimonNL> ik help het je hopen
<SimonNL> \o
#ubuntu-nl 2017-09-15
<remy> g'morgen
<remy> is er iemand die mij een beetje kan helpen met de BT instalatie van mijn bleutooth-keyboard?
<oerheks> wat lukt er niet dan?
<oerheks> click discover, add, pincode, hopla
<remy> HIJ DOET HET !!!!
<remy> dank je oerheks
<oerheks> :-D
<oerheks> linux is niet leuk meer, zo eenvoudig
<oerheks> vroeger .. toen moest je nog wat zelf prutsen :-(
<lordievader> Leuk video drivers installeren zonder X? Of bedoel je wat anders?
<oerheks> videodrivers was een probleem, en soms geluid, de juiste alsa instelling
<oerheks> v.a. 2003 gebprobeert een geweldige soundblaster !live te gebruiken, was geen pretje
<oerheks> ik heb hem nog, dubbele kaart met zoveel aansluitingen dat ik moet googlen wat ze betekenen
<remy> ja dat kosttemij ook een heel weekend ..t geluid
<lordievader> Oh god, de eerste paar versies van PA. Wat een ramp was dat.
<lordievader> En toen dacht je even leuk Jack uit te proberen :(
<oerheks> Zelfs dat lukte niet echt :-(
<oerheks> maar goed, linux is echt volwassen geworden
<lordievader> Dat kun je wel zeggen.
<oerheks> ( me broer kan een canoscan op windows 10 niet installeren zonder een download)
<oerheks> :-D
<JanC> lordievader: bedoel je PA als in PolypAudio?
<lordievader> Dacht dat het toen al gerenamed was naar Pulseaudio.
<remy> n54
<JanC> eerste tests met PolypAudio-by-default waren vóór PulseAudio, maar zijn voor de release teruggedraaid; paar jaar later is PulseAudio alsnog default geworden
<JanC> en eigenlijk werkte het al redelijk in de PolypAudio-tijd (toch zeker beter dan ESD, wat het verving...)
#ubuntu-nl 2017-09-17
<remy> SimonNL, me toetsenbord doet het, weet je nou wat het was...ik had geen BT op me compie..dus ik een bt-dongle halen , en zonder makke geinstaleerd
<SimonNL> joepie \o/
<remy> Richard1966, hier moet je zijn.
